# Steinhart Ocean Military



## mew88

I'm not sure if anyone saw this yet, can't find it on the Steinhart website but I think the ocean military looks wonderful.:-!


----------



## fluffy

i just saw this on gnomon's site...i think its freaking gorgeous.


----------



## funkey

Nice!!!


----------



## Spyderman

No date makes it a deal killer. Nice look though.


----------



## WeepingPlain

Finally, a Milsub! Now, if only they could make this one in 39 or 40mm, like the original...


----------



## Uwe W.

I assumed that it was just a Gnomon custom-ordered model, but there's no mention of that on their website, nor is there a photo of its caseback that normally would have the Gnomon logo if that was the case. It could be that this is actually a new Steinhart model, which for some bizarre reason was made available through Gnomon before Steinhart's online store. Most perplexing to me is that this model has a sapphire crystal. If there was ever a model that deserved an acrylic crystal, this would be the one. Using sapphire on a retro-look model is my personal deal breaker.

Unfortunately, it also looks like vintage lume has become the new black. I hope there won't be too many more new models released that use vintage lume; it would certainly take some of the shine off owning a Vintage Nav. B model.


----------



## Fullers1845

Way to go, Gunter! Give the people what they want. MilSub's rock!


----------



## romeo-1

Danm...that's the Steinhart I always wanted! First thing I did was swap the Mercedes hands for MilSub hands...looks like I'll be adding a second Steinhart to the collection!


----------



## Tipene

Dang! Just when I thought an O1VR was the Steinhart for me, here comes another classic Sub homage (ref. 5517 I think). After looking at this for a while I think I prefer it over the Vintage Red, not too concerned about no date or acrylic crystal at this stage. Will be interesting to see whether it pops up on the Steinhart 'site soon.


----------



## ikkoku

Now they do milsub hands? too late... already did the milsub hands and domed crystal on my Ocean


----------



## Zidane

Looks great....really thinking about picking one up.


----------



## cocobat

Pardon the pics , just wanna share this little goodie with you guys


----------



## mew88

Went down to Gnomon to take a look at it today and felt that Steinhart should have used an acrylic crystal on this model instead. The domed sapphire does look a little out of place on this piece.


----------



## edwinwalke

When is Steinhart going to put it on their Site? Looks like it is a replacement for the Ocean 1 Vintage that was discontinued -- It also did not have the date but had the Mercedes hands.

This one really does look good with the milsub hands and orange cast lum. It would fit nicely beside a Ocean 1 Vintage Red.


----------



## romeo-1

Thanks for posting pics cocobat...are the hand framed in black or chrome?


----------



## cocobat

romeo-1 said:


> Thanks for posting pics cocobat...are the hand framed in black or chrome?


Thanks for bearing with my lousy pics  The hands framed are in chrome, not black.


----------



## acello27

Love those hands. Esp. the second hand.


----------



## gonzomantis

Looks nice! How is the lume?

Also, I was looking at the Gnomon site and the description states 300M, but the dial clearly shows 200M. I think I'll trust the rating on the dial...


----------



## Fullers1845

cocobat said:


> Pardon the pics , just wanna share this little goodie with you guys


Oh yeah, Baby!!!


----------



## richc1958

I am really liking this watch and at this price it is a steal.......good job Gunter.........


----------



## cocobat

Okie guys, here goes another set of pics, slightly better than my iphone ones.


----------



## mrfloopy

Nice one! Looks like a good value homage piece!


----------



## gerrylb

cocobat said:


> Okie guys, here goes another set of pics, slightly better than my iphone ones.


Love that model's look! Could I know your wrist size? The lug seem pretty long and the ends don't seem to curve down much, so I'm worried it'll look funny on my small wrist.


----------



## Crue4

Really like this... when is it on sale and how much?


----------



## Uwe W.

Crue4 said:


> Really like this... when is it on sale and how much?


Read this thread from the beginning.


----------



## BezelSpinner

Gunter has done it to me again! I earn money and send it to him and he sends me something that could be sold for much more. I guess that's a win-win. 

This time I've sent my money to Gnomon (Singapore), so I will be interested in seeing whether I have to pay any additional US importation fees as I usually do when I get watches straight from Steinhart. I have always just assumed that the additional fees relate to the sender's location since I have not had to pay any fees for watches shipped, for example, from Hong Kong or Japan, but have for watches shipped from Switzerland and Germany.


----------



## adrianlee

Just decided to place an order but found out that it's sold out on Gnomon's site. That was fast.


----------



## Watchyman

This is weird, it's on Gnomon's site selling already, but not on THE Steinhart site.


----------



## rukrem

adrianlee said:


> Just decided to place an order but found out that it's sold out on Gnomon's site. That was fast.


Yea, Gnomon said two more weeks until they are restocked. I wonder if Steinhart will announce this model with the O2 ... :think:


----------



## romeo-1

For the life of me I don't understand why Steinhart would release this to Gnomon before even selling it from their own site...


----------



## BezelSpinner

I guess I was lucky, as I received mine today!

It wears well, it would be nice however if the clasp allowed for quick adjustments during the day because my wrist really changes a bit. I like outlooks on a NATO, so I might eventually switch it someday.

Overall, I think it's another job well done by the Steinhart team!


----------



## fluppyboy

So, is it 200m or 300m water resistance? The dial says one thing, the website another.


----------



## edwinwalke

fluppyboy said:


> So, is it 200m or 300m water resistance? The dial says one thing, the website another.


The original Rolex model submariner that it is a homage to was rated a 660ft/200m so they probably did it to maintain the likeness to the original Rolex. The case is the same as the Oceans so in reality 300M should be the water resistance rating.

I see that it is also now on the Steinhart website for sale.


----------



## Chromejob

I wonder where Gunter got the idea..... :think:



















Well, Orange Watch Co. and others have been doing this for years, I just did it my own way. I'm not sure I like the pre-faded lume, as the rest of the watch looks brand spanking new ... 20 year old lume seems fake. But OTHERWISE ... very nice. Domed sapphire shouldn't be a deal-killer, it's clearer and higher quality ... more value for money. Likewise no date ... this is an homage to a military issue watch that didn't (to my knowledge) ever feature a date complication. If you don't like that, get the OVR and do a hand-swap with Omega or other hands. :-!

As posted, it is on Steinhart's site now, front page and inside. And a "newsletter" e-mail blast went out today. Bravo, Steinhart. |>


----------



## Dr JonboyG

Chromejob where did you get the sword hands for your Ocean Black? I've been meaning to get mine modded and was going to go with MCWW but was thinking I'd have to settle for plongeur hands as he doesn't seem to have sword hands.


----------



## Ryeguy

I own two OWC's (just received my 9411L Homage) and I'll be the first to admit I am a MilSub addict. The no date thing really shouldn't be a deal killer, especially if you have more than one watch. Having no date means these are the perfect grab-n-go watches for those of us who prefer automatics (I admit, quartz really are the "perfect" grab-n-go). With no date, you simply advance the hands to the proper time, give it a few shakes and off you go. From an instant legibility standpoint, you just can't beat the MilSub / sword hand design.

For those with an interest, this is my OWC 9411L, an homage to the Tudor 9411L that was sold to the French Marine National back in the early 1970's. It has a deep blue dial an black bezel.








Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## blindranger

Now available on Steinhart's site =D


----------



## Uwe W.

blindranger said:


> Now available on Steinhart's site =D


Thanks, but it was already noted in post #33 - and then again in post #34. If you haven't already, I'd suggest switching your "Display" mode to linear. It's far easier to follow a thread that way; with the other modes it's too easy to miss something that someone else has already written. And welcome to the forum by the way. :-!


----------



## djs86

I have always loved the Milsub and wondered if Gunter would make one to replace the Ocean One Vintage (No Date) and boy has he delivered. The Old Radium SuperLuminova is absolutely perfect on it. This one is REALLY tempting me! I just gotta decide if I can justify adding another sub homage to my collection. :think:


----------



## spain72

Hi! I am happy! :-d
I put it in the thread about "Steinhart 2011 wishlist" and now we have it! :-!
Now I know what to save my money for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad

I love it, my favorite Steinhart Ocean sub and love that it is a NO date!
I'm gonna have to order one I am afraid... :-(


----------



## stew77

*I'll admit that I'm a sucker for the 5517 Milsub (really love the sword hands too), and this new homage piece from Steinhart really pushes all the right buttons for me!

Thanks cocobat and bezelspinner for the great pics!

Brice - I have joined you my friend, and admit that I pushed the buy button on this one earlier this morning (I probably should have just waited and bought yours LNIB)!!!!!;-)*


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ouch


----------



## JacksonExports

Just had to pull the trigger on this one, I already have the O1, but this one is so much better IMO, I may need to put the O1 on the block after this one gets here.


----------



## rolex15200

Very strange, in front it says 660ft/200m at back it´s 1000ft/300m, is this somesort mistake from Steinhart or just an example of bad quality control?


----------



## Triton

rolex15200 said:


> Very strange, in front it says 660ft/200m at back it´s 1000ft/300m, is this somesort mistake from Steinhart or just an example of bad quality control?


Funny that you registered to WUS just to post this ... I suppose you're German?! 

Well anyway, it has nothing to do with quality control and it wasn't a mistake either. The Ocean One Vintage Military clearly pays homage to the old Milsub, which had the 200m rating on the dial. Steinhart uses the same case back for all Oceans for logistical reasons, which btw also keeps the price low for our customers, thus the 300m rating on the case back. Some Oceans with the same 300 m rating have been pressure tested to far more, one even to 800m, all without problems. So no matter what it says on the dial or on the case back, you can be sure it's safe to dive with a Steinhart Ocean.

But if it bothers you so much, that you refuse to buy the watch for this reason, then don't, Steinhart most certainly won't force you to! ;-)


----------



## mikeb

Thanks for the pictures, particularly the wrist shots - mine is ordered!


----------



## ctilly

Does anyone know how the vintage lume compares to C3 in terms of illumination vs time in darkness? Is it listed on this chart with another name?

**** New to OCEAN7 & AIRNAUTIC? Start Here! Forum Rules, Project Status, Terminology ****


----------



## fluppyboy

Triton said:


> Well anyway, it has nothing to do with quality control and it wasn't a mistake either. The Ocean One Vintage Military clearly pays homage to the old Milsub, which had the 200m rating on the dial.


That is just plain dumb! To pay homage to a watch by stating the wrong WR rating... and then include the Ocean One logo on the dial as well.


----------



## richc1958

fluppyboy said:


> That is just plain dumb! To pay homage to a watch by stating the wrong WR rating... and then include the Ocean One logo on the dial as well.


Then do not buy one...great watch, great movement for under 450.00 USD not too bad


----------



## LuvWatches14

Watch looks Great!


----------



## edwinwalke

richc1958 said:


> Then do not buy one...great watch, great movement for under 450.00 USD not too bad


+++++b-)b-)b-)b-)


----------



## Uwe W.

fluppyboy said:


> That is just plain dumb! To pay homage to a watch by stating the wrong WR rating... and then include the Ocean One logo on the dial as well.


Granted, it is slightly unusual, but I can certainly understand the reasoning for the mismatch given Triton's explanation. Besides that, when's the last time that 99 percent of Ocean owner's used their watches for diving any depth, never mind to 200 or 300 metres? I'm sure that serious divers not only take the time to verify their watch's water resistance rating, but will also have it regularly pressure tested. For the rest of us, they're just numbers, labels that have little or no bearing on what we end up doing with our watches.


----------



## fluppyboy

richc1958 said:


> Then do not buy one...great watch, great movement for under 450.00 USD not too bad


My not buying one does not make the decision for mismatched WR ratings any less dumb than what it would be if I did buy one. One has nothing to do with the other. What makes the decision even weirder (and dumber, IMO) is to then include the Ocean One logo on the dial as well. Are they going to be "authentic", or are they having a bet each way? I'm sorry, it just does not work both ways... the Ocean One logo looks different enough from the one on the old Milsub, different enough that I just cannot understand the misleading WR numbers on the dial.

(BTW, I do not plan to buy one, and yes, that is one of the reasons why not).

P.S. And I am not bashing the Steinhart brand, before anyone starts that nonsense - I already have a Steinhart that I am very happy with, and I think they make great watches. I also think that in this case they screwed up the dial on what could have been the perfect watch.


----------



## curt941

I just bought a Vintage Red from someone on here, but man this military one is sweet looking.

I think the things I like the most are the sword hands and the bezel insert.

Is there a way to buy just the bezel insert and pull the aged lume pearl and replace with the C3 pearl from the vintage red?


----------



## psymbiote

If this was available in 39mm, id be all over this.


----------



## Uwe W.

psymbiote said:


> If this was available in 39mm, id be all over this.


It has a 42 mm case - that's only 3 mm (THREE!) bigger than a 39 mm. Unless a 39 mm watch is already pushing the lugs over the extremities of your wrist, I can't see how an extra 3 mm could possibly be a deal breaker. Especially not since it has a big bezel, which would make the watch look smaller. But hey, we all have our preferences, and I'm sure there's someone out there who is thinking "only 42 mm? If it was available in 45 mm I'd be all over it."


----------



## picklepossy

Like my 2254 instead that I put on rubber today. Gunter did however do a nice job.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Uwe W. said:


> It has a 42 mm case - that's only 3 mm (THREE!) bigger than a 39 mm. Unless a 39 mm watch is already pushing the lugs over the extremities of your wrist, I can't see how an extra 3 mm could possibly be a deal breaker. Especially not since it has a big bezel, which would make the watch look smaller. But hey, we all have our preferences, and I'm sure there's someone out there who is thinking "only 42 mm? If it was available in 45 mm I'd be all over it."


3mm is pretty substantial when you are talking watch diameters. I've seen many a post where 1mm to 2mm turns into a deal breaker for people. We all have our sweet spots and some are fairly tight and unforgiving. In fact if you started a poll asking people if they would have bought their last watch if it were 3mm larger, I would be willing to bet that the vast majority would say no.


----------



## Eric L.

It matters not a bit to me that the dial says 200m and the caseback says 300m. Its not like I even look at the caseback. In either case, I jumped on this one and its on the way.

As for 39 vs 42mm, people have their preferences, no need to tell other folks what they should or should not be buying. Lots of choices out there in every size.


----------



## Uwe W.

flyingpicasso said:


> 3mm is pretty substantial when you are talking watch diameters. I've seen many a post where 1mm to 2mm turns into a deal breaker for people. We all have our sweet spots and some are fairly tight and unforgiving.


I think unforgiving is the key word there. Seriously. I wear watches that range from 33 mm to 55 mm, so when I read someone squabbling over a couple of mm, it seems very odd. Again, I can somewhat understand if its at the limit of your wrist - 55 mm is where I have to call it quits and it would be impossible to wear a 58 mm - but if it's just a 'little' over what you normally wear why not be a little bold. Debating someone's sensibilities when it comes to aesthetics is a pointless exercise, so I'm a little surprised at myself for even bothering to raise my point.



flyingpicasso said:


> In fact if you started a poll asking people if they would have bought their last watch if it were 3mm larger, I would be willing to bet that the vast majority would say no.


I think you'd lose that bet. Steinhart has a reputation of being a 'big watch' company. A 45 mm version would make it 1 mm bigger than the Aviation, and exactly the same size as the Triton, Proteus and Apollon, and look how many buyers those watches have. I won't even bother mentioning the popularity of the 47 mm B-Uhr models. Oops, I just did.


----------



## Fullers1845

Uwe W. said:


> I think unforgiving is the key word there. Seriously. I wear watches that range from 33 mm to 55 mm, so when I read someone squabbling over a couple of mm, it seems very odd. Again, I can somewhat understand if its at the limit of your wrist - 55 mm is where I have to call it quits and it would be impossible to wear a 58 mm - but if it's just a 'little' over what you normally wear why not be a little bold. Debating someone's sensibilities when it comes to aesthetics is a pointless exercise, so I'm a little surprised at myself for even bothering to raise my point.
> 
> I think you'd lose that bet. Steinhart has a reputation of being a 'big watch' company. A 45 mm version would make it 1 mm bigger than the Aviation, and exactly the same size as the Triton, Proteus and Apollon, and look how many buyers those watches have. I won't even bother mentioning the popularity of the 47 mm B-Uhr models. Oops, I just did.


Of course, to each his own, but this kind of understanding of wrist size vs. watch size only comes from experience. I am a loyal follower of the Ocean 1 line (Debaufre). I originally bought a 42mm and enjoyed the heck out of it. It was a regular wearer for about a year and a half. But even then, I always suspected it was a little too big for me to be "just right." Later, I tried a 39mm Robert Poseidon (same case) and it was perfect. I now wear my 39mm Debaufre Ocean 1 all the time and am back to enjoying the heck out of it.

When considering size it is not just the size of the watch head that is an issue, but how the bracelet fits vis-a-vis different sized heads. A problem I had with my 42mm Ocean was that one link out/loosest micro adjust hole was a tad too snug and one link in/tightest micro adjust hole was a tad too loose for such a heavy watch.

Another issue is that different watches fit differently. I never could quite hit the sweet spot with my 42mm Ocean 1, but the 43mm Victorinox Dive Master is one of the most comfortable and well-fitting watches I've ever worn. Case shape and bracelet fit had more to do with this than pure case diameter.


----------



## Chromejob

Dr JonboyG said:


> Chromejob where did you get the sword hands for your Ocean Black? I've been meaning to get mine modded and was going to go with MCWW but was thinking I'd have to settle for plongeur hands as he doesn't seem to have sword hands.


They are Omega Seamaster 300 hands that were installed on an O&W watch (also 2824-2 movement) by Duarte Mendonca for a previous owner. After deliberating, I asked Duarte to transplant them to the OBDLC as the green lume was a (slightly) better match to the C3 on the dial. Since Omega's lume is bright, the nighttime appearance really pops. (As you can see, he did a great job. REALLY great job.)









No black light trickery involved here, this is a true nighttime long-exposure shot of the watch in a darkened room.

If I show you a closeup of the hands, you'll see the Omega hands have a very bright shine, and subtle curve.









Reflection is not of something above the watch, but the curvature showing the ceiling beyond the black screen being held directly over the watch.

I'm sure you can get replacement hands many places (I've seen them on fleaBay), but I'm not sure if Omega supplies steel/chrome sweep second hands (I've only seen sets with white). For that Duarte used a MKII part which he had in stock, and re-lumed in a green tint. I heartily recommend Duarte, even if you have to buy the parts separately. I can't guarantee they'll work, for that consult the watch mod specialist(s).



fluppyboy said:


> My not buying one does not make the decision for mismatched WR ratings any less dumb than what it would be if I did buy one. One has nothing to do with the other. What makes the decision even weirder (and dumber, IMO) is to then include the Ocean One logo on the dial as well. Are they going to be "authentic", or are they having a bet each way? I'm sorry, it just does not work both ways... the Ocean One logo looks different enough from the one on the old Milsub, different enough that I just cannot understand the misleading WR numbers on the dial.


You might not know that the Ocean 1 Vintage Red has two lines of red lettering for a reason. If so, you might have some fun researching the history of the Submariner. Then you'd realize (if not agree) that the Steinhart Homages include design touches that aficionados will appreciate.

Not knowing isn't "bad," but just may explain why you think it's "dumb" instead of some authenticity.


----------



## fluppyboy

Chromejob said:


> You might not know that the Ocean 1 Vintage Red has two lines of red lettering for a reason. If so, you might have some fun researching the history of the Submariner. Then you'd realize (if not agree) that the Steinhart Homages include design touches that aficionados will appreciate.
> 
> Not knowing isn't "bad," but just may explain why you think it's "dumb" instead of some authenticity.


I do know all about the red lettering. The bit that I don't understand is that the "1" logo is different enough from the "T" logo on a Milsub, yet somehow substituting "999 ft -300 m" for "666 ft - 200 m" is the deal-breaker? Really? _While the much larger, big fat "1" looks totally different from the Milsub's "T" logo?_ You've gotta be kidding!


----------



## Chromejob

fluppyboy said:


> I do know all about the red lettering. The bit that I don't understand is that the "1" logo is different enough from the "T" logo on a Milsub, yet somehow substituting "999 ft -300 m" for "666 ft - 200 m" is the deal-breaker? Really? _While the much larger, big fat "1" looks totally different from the Milsub's "T" logo?_ You've gotta be kidding!


Okay, you've lost me. I'm not saying either is a deal breaker, you must be thinking of someone else. I think the design touches are appropriately _reminiscent_ of the original. Doesn't have to be a duplicate to get my appreciation.

Have you had a look at the MKII Kingstons? The dial markings aren't exactly like a Rolex 6538, but they are similar so as to maintain some anachronistic (for a 21st century watch) authenticity to the original. All participants of the Kingston Project worked to arrive at that ... I wouldn't call it dumb.

Anyway, you claim it's "dumb" to reproduce the period depth rating on the dial -- I think it's thoughtful, authentic touch that echoes the original. As already mentioned, the watches have been pressure tested to > 300M in the past, so who cares what it says? If you don't like it, fine, but don't insult the designer's work. :rodekaart


----------



## onomatopia

I've been following the debate on this thread with interest, since i have ordered 1, and i know that everyone has a different point of view on this "issue". I think it's great that we have a good debate over this in terms of design/homage/authenticity, etc etc... but having been an avid watch appreciator (note i don't use collector since collectors collect and i don't... really..) i used to be very anal about certain things on watches (eg accuracy) but now i just feel that, as long as the dial, watch case design, etc etc... works for me, then it works for me. may not work for someone else but hey... i'm the one wearing it right? if i don't like something i don't buy it. someone else might like it... 

let's just say, i barely notice what's written on the dial enough for it to bother me. (rolex has been writing paragraphs on their dials i cant remember exactly what's written on them)! 

or.. maybe... just maybe... this is a "special" batch with the mismatched depth rating!!!! imagine that!!! this batch will be sold out quickly, the replacement batch will have 300m on the dial, making the 1st "mistake" batch much more valuable!! hmmmm......


----------



## neonroengen

I am quite tempted with this watch. I am not a big fan of homage watches however, given the price/quality/design factor I want one and now I am down on rationalizing why I should not pull the trigger. Does anyone know if there will be custom duties/import taxes that have to be paid if I order one and have it shipped to NY?


----------



## Riker

Stop thinking about it & just get it. The longer you think the more you start questioning yourself....;-)

The standard for Americans ordering from overseas is that you can expect a bill from FedEx some time after receipt of the watch...



neonroengen said:


> I am quite tempted with this watch. I am not a big fan of homage watches however, given the price/quality/design factor I want one and now I am down on rationalizing why I should not pull the trigger. Does anyone know if there will be custom duties/import taxes that have to be paid if I order one and have it shipped to NY?


----------



## Jeep99dad

neonroengen said:


> I am quite tempted with this watch. I am not a big fan of homage watches however, given the price/quality/design factor I want one and now I am down on rationalizing why I should not pull the trigger. Does anyone know if there will be custom duties/import taxes that have to be paid if I order one and have it shipped to NY?


You WILL receive a bill after receiving the watch if your order from Gunter/Steimhart but it;ll likely be 15-20$ only


----------



## fluppyboy

Chromejob said:


> Anyway, you claim it's "dumb" to reproduce the period depth rating on the dial -- I think it's thoughtful, authentic touch that echoes the original. As already mentioned, the watches have been pressure tested to > 300M in the past, so who cares what it says? If you don't like it, fine, but don't insult the designer's work. :rodekaart


I'm not insulting the designer's work, I think they did a great job on the design, the watch is a real looker. I am pointing out that their decision to include mismatched WR ratings on the dial/ case back is questionable at the very least, and seems to me (yes, IMO) just plain dumb! (This is not brand-bashing this is an opinion about this particular watch).

These are discussion forums. Am I not allowed to express my opinion about a Steinhart watch inside the Steinhart Forum?


----------



## ArticMan

fluppyboy;4423228 [/B said:


> I'm not insulting the designer's work[/B], I think they did a great job on the design, the watch is a real looker. I am pointing out that their decision to include mismatched WR ratings on the dial/ case back is questionable at the very least, and seems to me (yes, IMO) just plain dumb! (This is not brand-bashing this is an opinion about this particular watch).
> 
> These are discussion forums. Am I not allowed to express my opinion about a Steinhart watch inside the Steinhart Forum?


Which designer du you mean? The one that made it fist or the one that copy it?


----------



## Chromejob

ArticMan said:


> Which designer du you mean? The one that made it fi[r]st or the one that copy it?


The person who made these allegedly "dumb" choices on the dial (more specifically, a "660 ft = 200m" on the dial, while the caseback specifies a 300m depth rating, and the altered circle-T Tritium mark).










BTW, I don't know if anyone else has noticed but the hour markers on this model are larger than on the OBDLC or OBVR, another tip of the hat to the "5513 Maxi dial."


----------



## Major Morgan

I was trying to justify my longing for a Vintage Red but now the Steinhart fellows have forced my hand. What a beauty! I'd hate to have to get rid of one of my watches to make room but I like this mill sub homage so much I may just be beyond resisting.

Can I assume that it should fit pretty much as my Debaufre Ocean1?

We are all thinking of this aren't we?


----------



## Fullers1845

Major Morgan said:


> I was trying to justify my longing for a Vintage Red but now the Steinhart fellows have forced my hand. What a beauty! I'd hate to have to get rid of one of my watches to make room but I like this mill sub homage so much I may just be beyond resisting.
> 
> Can I assume that it should fit pretty much as my Debaufre Ocean1?
> 
> We are all thinking of this aren't we?
> 
> View attachment 548975


MM: Yes, the Steinhart will fit pretty much exactly as your Debaufre Ocean 1 does except the bezel is now different.

I'm not thinking about Bond with the Ocean Military. If I were thinking about Bond, I'd be shooting for a MKII big-crown no-date Kingston!


----------



## rlawall

Ordered mine 10/29 and just received today. Can't wait to open it and size it up!

Rick


----------



## Chromejob

Major Morgan said:


> ... We are all thinking of this aren't we?


I have an O&W 5517 homage (made for WestCoastTime) which is smaller, but yes the 5513/5517 is pretty similar to its older brother 6538. My own mod to an OBDLC is based on the fan-fiction supposition that if OO7 were related to the late 1960s/early 1970s SBS or SAS (20 years later than Fleming's original character (a frogman during WW II)), it isn't unlikely that he might have worn a MilSub at some point. Dpending upon his career path, he might even have had a quartermaster let him keep it rather than check it in. Of course, "'Q' Branch" might have a few, but they would disclose the wearer as related to the military, a dangerous compromise to any agent's cover.

The current Daniel Craig iteration, if presumed to be about 35, would've been a junior officer in some special branch or intel-gathering dept. in the late 1990s, 9/11 era. Could even be an interesting back story. :think: So the whole "Rolex? Omega" nonsense makes less sense than ever. The original Bond was about practicality and a little sentimentality (e.g. his battered, dirty Ronson lighter), and so IMHO wouldn't be flaunting a shiny, off the shelf luxury watch.

All that said, he most certainly would value a watch with precise timing capability (i.e a bezel with markings all the way round), for measuring minutes or even seconds precisely. b-)


----------



## gab2409

Chromejob said:


> They are Omega Seamaster 300 hands that were installed on an O&W watch (also 2824-2 movement) by Duarte Mendonca for a previous owner. After deliberating, I asked Duarte to transplant them to the OBDLC as the green lume was a (slightly) better match to the C3 on the dial. Since Omega's lume is bright, the nighttime appearance really pops. (As you can see, he did a great job. REALLY great job.)


Chromejob - I've always wondered...what does it generally cost to switch out hands on a watch? or, could I just cut out the middleman and take your OB off your hands?


----------



## Chromejob

gab2409 said:


> Chromejob - I've always wondered...what does it generally cost to switch out hands on a watch? or, could I just cut out the middleman and take your OB off your hands?


It really depends upon the technician. Thanks for the offer, but this one's most def not for sale.


----------



## stew77

*Well, mine arrived last night...I'm a sucker for the Milsub 5517 with the 60 min bezel, sword hands, and 'maxi-dial'. The crazy prices those rare milsub 5517's and 5513's have been selling for lately pretty much guarantees a homage piece is as close as I'm ever going to get... so....

Pushed just enough buttons for me to check it out...(on the stock bracelet today, but will no doubt end up on a Nato later this evening). There is alot to like with this one, and alot of value too IMO...my first Steinhart 'ocean' series piece.|>











*


----------



## Meddle

It looks incredible in this photo. Congrats


----------



## laulee

Hi guys,

I was wondering if anyone paired that beauty up with a leather strap and would care to share a pic of it? I was contemplating getting the Havana old vintage strap from Steinhart along with it since the color matches up with the vintage lume, though I'm not so sure about the strap matching the case and bezel...


----------



## lgking

Nice job Gunter!

This will be a sold out product.


----------



## stew77

*Have not had mine on leather, but I am liking it on this Nato quite a bit. :-!*


----------



## taskitan

cocobat said:


> Okie guys, here goes another set of pics, slightly better than my iphone ones.


The lug-to lug length looks pretty long. Whats your wrist size mate?


----------



## ktoo

Sorry, but the incorrect depth and modified tritium marker on the dial are deal killers for me.


----------



## fluppyboy

ktoo said:


> Sorry, but the incorrect depth and modified tritium marker on the dial are deal killers for me.


Yep. A weird decision, to modify the tritium marker but keep the incorrect depth rating. Ass-backwards, really...


----------



## cocobat

taskitan said:


> The lug-to lug length looks pretty long. Whats your wrist size mate?


Hello, my wrist is 6.5", hope this helps, cheers!


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

I can see both sides of the argument regarding the depth rating markers and circle 1 logo but neither is a deal breaker for me. I have been lusting after a MKII LRRP milsub for a while now but they are always sold out. The Stienhart seems to be a solid replacement for me. I hope to get one sometime after the holidays.

RS


----------



## graymadder

I agree with Rusty_... but I want to point out that it's not an incorrect depth rating. It is mismatched rating. Incorrect would be putting a 500m rating on it when in fact the watch isn't rated to 500m. I only point this out because by stating it is incorrect implies an error.


----------



## tallguy

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> I can see both sides of the argument regarding the depth rating markers and circle 1 logo but neither is a deal breaker for me. I have been lusting after a MKII LRRP milsub for a while now but they are always sold out. The Stienhart seems to be a solid replacement for me. I hope to get one sometime after the holidays.
> 
> RS


They are avail now.....at three times the price of this one!


----------



## OJ Bartley

Any comments on the bracelet for those of you lucky enough to have one? It looks to be high quality. Does it taper much? Doesn't seem so, but it's hard to tell from the pics I have seen. I like bracelets that stick close to their lug width, instead of shrinking as they get to the clasp.


----------



## ctilly

Wow Stew, sweet pics! Nice watch, too ; )
Can you comment on the lume? All I really want is to be able to read the time at 3am. Ok, 5am. Can she do that? If so I think we've got a winner.


----------



## jedge76

Great looking straps Stew and Coco. Gives me some ideas. I just ordered mine last night based off of what I've seen and read on this forum. I saw it here first! I'm amazed at the list of features on this watch and Steinhart's ability to sell the Ocean Military at such a reasonable price, actually I feel that way about all of their watches. It'll be my 1st Steinhart and hopefully I'll have pics before too long.


----------



## rlawall

Not much taper to the bracelet, the bracelet seems to be high quality, similar to the other Steinhart I have. The lume is very bright and clear, although I have not yet tested the duration.
I think this is a great watch for the money. Perhaps a few points here and there that are not perfect to some, but very nice overall (to me).


----------



## ctilly

Great feedback rlawall. I'm pretty much sold. Time to write a letter to Santa :-d


----------



## jedge76

I just noticed that Steinhart posted that the Vintage Ocean Military will be "available soon again...ready for shipping not before 01.12.2011" I don't remember seeing that before and I'm wondering what that means. Mybe I missed that and it's just me. I didn't think this watch became available until a few weeks back, so is the 1/12/11 a mistake for 1/12/12?

I ordered this watch about a week ago.

Here's the link: http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/OCEAN-vintage-Military-,477.html


----------



## Eric L.

jedge76 said:


> I just noticed that Steinhart posted that the Vintage Ocean Military will be "available soon again...ready for shipping not before 01.12.2011" I don't remember seeing that before and I'm wondering what that means. Mybe I missed that and it's just me. I didn't think this watch became available until a few weeks back, so is the 1/12/11 a mistake for 1/12/12?
> 
> I ordered this watch about a week ago.


The rest of the world writes the date as day-month-year so it's dec 1. However I don't put much stock into the date since I ordered mine almost three weeks ago and it has not been in stock even that time, despite the website showing it to be in stock. I learned through the ordering process over the past few weeks that the wait time for Steinhart watches is hit or miss, so all one can do is wait unfortunately.


----------



## jedge76

Thanks Eric...I forgot about the different date format. Seems like a wait is in store.


----------



## OJ Bartley

Sold out already!? Well I hope that this becomes a regularly offered product, because I'd hate to miss out on it.


----------



## Delta8v

Hi! 
The site did not say anything about "not in stock" when I ordered it Wednesday..... Hope that I don't have to wait to long..... But I guess they will let me know if they can't "ship in a few days" as they wrote in the mail....

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=60.034790,11.341708
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Undersköterskan

I have no difficulties with the modified tritiummarker, O1 meaning Ocean One. Gives the watch a more personal touch, which is fine.

Regards
Undersköterskan


----------



## ctilly

Hi Chris,

Where did you pick up that nato strap? It looks top notch! You should be in the Steinhart ad department. ;-)


----------



## stew77

ctilly said:


> Wow Stew, sweet pics! Nice watch, too ; )
> Can you comment on the lume? All I really want is to be able to read the time at 3am. Ok, 5am. Can she do that? If so I think we've got a winner.





ctilly said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Where did you pick up that nato strap? It looks top notch! You should be in the Steinhart ad department. ;-)


*Thanks for the kind words Chancey!

The lume on this one has actually been a very pleasant surprise, especially since this is the "vintage" lume (have seen some less than happy comments on the ocean series lume in general). This is my first ocean series piece, but I did a quick comparison to the Seiko monster which is easily one of the kings of lume, and a Citizen Autozilla. While a notch less bright than the Monster, the lume on the Vintage Military is really very good IMO, and compared in overall brightness very well to the Autozilla (even though the Zilla is the blue lume and this "vintage" lume glows a nice green color). Lume appears to be applied fairly thick and evenly as well. All my lume comparisons were done with a quick charge in natural sunlight...I haven't done a "through the night" comparison at all so I can't really comment on whether or not it will still be glowing at 5am.

I will PM you a link for this particular nato strap, as I'm not sure if I can post links to ebay sellers.

Cheers!*


----------



## rmassony

The pictures of this watch are gorgeous. I'm in love. Now I'm ready to put in an order, but I'm not sure the best way to do it... The primary factor is time, though I don't want to pay out the nose to get the watch a week early. Should I put the order in directly through Steinhart or try to work through a shop like Gnomon? Or are people expecting this to be an extended delay (in which case I would try and find one on WUS)?

Thanks!


----------



## Eric L.

The watch is out of stock at the present so if you order it, you will be waiting for it. How long is not known since the company has had trouble keeping their supplies stocked due to high demand. I ordered the watch on 10/31 (shown to be "in stock" at that time) and am still waiting for it as of approximately three weeks later.



rmassony said:


> The pictures of this watch are gorgeous. I'm in love. Now I'm ready to put in an order, but I'm not sure the best way to do it... The primary factor is time, though I don't want to pay out the nose to get the watch a week early. Should I put the order in directly through Steinhart or try to work through a shop like Gnomon? Or are people expecting this to be an extended delay (in which case I would try and find one on WUS)?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## rmassony

Gotcha. Have you heard anything about shipping estimates? Do people have a handle on lead times? I know that it's kind of impossible to predict, but is it generally running 4-6 weeks or is it more like months?


----------



## Eric L.

rmassony said:


> Gotcha. Have you heard anything about shipping estimates? Do people have a handle on lead times? I know that it's kind of impossible to predict, but is it generally running 4-6 weeks or is it more like months?


Read the current thread about "order processing" - it will tell you all you will need to know. In some cases, watches ship quickly. In others, it can be a wait. Hard to say what will happen since they do not keep their website as updated as it can be. Emails can be spotty too. But most everyone is happy with the products they receive. I am pretty happy with the Ocean Vintage Red. It is everything people say it is.


----------



## fluppyboy

rmassony said:


> Gotcha. Have you heard anything about shipping estimates? Do people have a handle on lead times? I know that it's kind of impossible to predict, but is it generally running 4-6 weeks or is it more like months?


It is usually not a case of waiting for months, but it can be several weeks if the watch is not in stock at the time of your order.


----------



## zivadavis

well i saw this watch being discussed on another watch site/forum and then researched it on several sites including wus...that was about a month ago...i ordered it from gnomon watches on october 23 and paid the expedited shipping fee for ups of $40 as it was not that much more than the standard $20 shipping fee and eliminated the forever wait for ems via the postal system.....total paid was $460 ($420 for the watch+$40 shipping)....no customs fees then nor bill received for fees

watch ordered october 23, shipped out of singapore october 24, landed ay my door october 26 about 1230hrs....shipping was certainly fast and watch was very well protected and packed....watch and shipping container arrived in pefect condition

just a few comments on the watch:

1) this is my first steinhart product and its a very well made piece....fit and finish were flawless...the amount of watch you get at this price point is impressive

2) lume is good and readable....not fantastic and blinding like an omega or a panerai but once charged it "burned" about 7+ hours and would probably have been useable for a few more hours but it became daylight....the lume does glow/show up if i am outside during the day and then go into a florescent lighted building

3) bracelet is nicely done and easily adjustable via screws (if i can do it anybody can)....it is a very large bracelet that i had to take out 5 links to fit my 7.5 inch wrist....it would easily fit a 9+ inch wrist...its radiused/dehorned to near perfection and does not have any sharp or rough corners...edges are "broken" nicely and feel smooth like a well used bar of soap....it doesnt taper much if at all but is very comfortable...clasp and secondary lock click down with authority and lock tightly but do not rip your nails off trying to open them

4) my watch has been worn quite a bit and is running +2 to +3 seconds per day...first few days it was +4 to +5 and has settled down to +2 to+3

5) bezel lines up perfectly and has very positive but not overly stiff clicks....bezel stays in place and is not wobbly nor too difficult to adjust/use.....the scaloping /grip on the bezel does not have sharp edges and is also radiused nicely but is easy to grip and use even with wet hands without digging uncomfortably into your fingers

the no date works for me, the lume color is not an issue for me, the mismatch of water resistance rating on dial vs back humors me but doesn't bother me....i can see how those issues can be deal breakers for some folks as other watches have had small items/details that were deal breakers for me but for some reason this watch works for me just the way it came.....

not much more to add to what others have said

overall i like the watch and am impressed with my first steinhart.....its a well made accurate watch for the price point that i can use daily at work or play and not give a second thought to worrying about babying it



zivadavis


----------



## Chromejob

rmassony said:


> ... Now I'm ready to put in an order, but I'm not sure the best way to do it... The primary factor is time, though I don't want to pay out the nose to get the watch a week early. Should I put the order in directly through Steinhart or try to work through a shop like Gnomon? Or are people expecting this to be an extended delay (in which case I would try and find one on WUS)?
> 
> Thanks!


Sometimes the obvious answer is the simplest -- send an email to each seller and see if they have one in stock to sell and send immediately.


----------



## rmassony

Chromejob said:


> Sometimes the obvious answer is the simplest -- send an email to each seller and see if they have one in stock to sell and send immediately.


Thanks, I did just that. Gunter said the watch was in stock (which was a little surprising) while Gnomon said they would be getting them in 2 weeks. Easy decision: pulled the trigger on an Ocean Military direct from Steinhart.


----------



## jedge76

Hey RMassony, Gunter is saying that the Ocean Vintage Military is in stock? Maybe that's some good news for all of us patiently/impatiently waiting!



rmassony said:


> Thanks, I did just that. Gunter said the watch was in stock (which was a little surprising) while Gnomon said they would be getting them in 2 weeks. Easy decision: pulled the trigger on an Ocean Military direct from Steinhart.


----------



## rmassony

jedge76 said:


> Hey RMassony, Gunter is saying that the Ocean Vintage Military is in stock? Maybe that's some good news for all of us patiently/impatiently waiting!


Yes, he replied to my email on Sunday and said the watch was in stock. The line from the email was "The watches are in stock...", which seemed pretty unequivocal.


----------



## Eric L.

rmassony said:


> Yes, he replied to my email on Sunday and said the watch was in stock. The line from the email was "The watches are in stock...", which seemed pretty unequivocal.


You folks may be in luck then. I ordered mine three weeks ago, when it was out of stock despite the website showing in stock, and only yesterday did the watch ship. So if you are lucky you might be able to get one without the long wait now.


----------



## jedge76

rmassony said:


> Yes, he replied to my email on Sunday and said the watch was in stock. The line from the email was "The watches are in stock...", which seemed pretty unequivocal.


Yes it is.

That's some good news. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## jedge76

Well, thanks particularly to this thread, I ordered and received my new Ocean Vintage Military on Monday. It took 17 days overall, which I think is acceptable considering the watch was in and out of stock for a period of time due to popularity/time of the year. Anyhow, this is a wonderful watch...I can't stop looking at it! I'm thankful to have had a good resource such as the Steinhart forum to research the company and this watch. Now, I wonder how this baby would look on leather...also looking into a Nato :think: (anyone have any online dealers in mind for Nato's?)

Real quick on Steinhart's CS...they answered my emails promptly and the shipping was very quick (Germany to California, USA in about 4 days, including a Sunday). It's my 1st Steinhart and I'm a happy new customer! Thanks for all of the great info. 

--Joe


----------



## Riker

Congrats & welcome jedge.....


----------



## Garde-temps

Received mine yesterday, nice watch indeed


----------



## Delta8v

Received mine today :-D
Proper photo shoot is in place :-D
With iPhone.....


----------



## jedge76

Riker said:


> Congrats & welcome jedge.....


Thank you, Riker.

Glad to see a lot of other people receiving their new Ocean Vintage's, too!


----------



## travis

Just ordered a Vintage military and per Gno should be shipping out Tuesday next week. Factory has stock as well.

I want to fit it with a Tropic strap. Do I go curved or straight?


----------



## heboil

Just got mine. LOVE it. Took it off the bracelet and on one of Gunter's NATOs (olive). I love the NATO, but boy is it short. I have a 7.25" wrist and I can barely fold over any of the strap. I can, and it still works, but if my wrist was much bigger it wouldn't work. Anyway, when I put it back on the bracelet, I had a bugger of a time getting the second springbar back into place. It looked like it had clicked into place, but it was still just a touch off. When I finally got it to click, it looked like the bracelet just dips a little on the lug ends. Not that I am complaining, but I never noticed before I was trying to pop the bracelet back on.

Here is a quick wrist shot of the new beauty on the bracelet. NATO shots coming later. Thanks all for putting me onto this gem.


----------



## Profeus

i have ordered my millie vintage today

cause yesterday arrived this strap:

22mm G10 Nato James Bond Heavy Nylon Strap Brushed Buckle - Black + light Khaki


----------



## jedge76

They should give you a commision, Profeus, b/c I'm going to order that strap now...I love it!

Congrats on the OVM purchase!



Profeus said:


> i have ordered my millie vintage today
> 
> cause yesterday arrived this strap:
> 
> 22mm G10 Nato James Bond Heavy Nylon Strap Brushed Buckle - Black + light Khaki


----------



## heboil

I never realized this until today. It is handwind as well! How many winds can it take? It was fairly wound from normal wear and I manually tried topping it up. I gave it around 10 or 15 and I never experienced any resistance. I was just curious how this plays out.


----------



## Eric L.

heboil said:


> I never realized this until today. It is handwind as well! How many winds can it take? It was fairly wound from normal wear and I manually tried topping it up. I gave it around 10 or 15 and I never experienced any resistance. I was just curious how this plays out.


If you are talking about the 2824-2, you cannot overwind it. It is not like a manual wind where it tightens up as you hit full wind.


----------



## heboil

Eric L. said:


> If you are talking about the 2824-2, you cannot overwind it. It is not like a manual wind where it tightens up as you hit full wind.


I am talking about the 2824-2. So the idea then is to wind it by hand to start it up and then just wear it and let it store its power through wrist movement? With my hand winds, I wind until it stops (provides resistance). I guess here it is more of a common sense thing?


----------



## Eric L.

heboil said:


> I am talking about the 2824-2. So the idea then is to wind it by hand to start it up and then just wear it and let it store its power through wrist movement? With my hand winds, I wind until it stops (provides resistance). I guess here it is more of a common sense thing?


Yes you can start it up with a few hand winds and let the automatic winding take over. Although I have never heard of anyone breaking it from manually winding, so that is certainly an option too.


----------



## Profeus

the Vintage Queen has landed yesterday



















very toolish watch, not to small or too big, looks perfect for me...


----------



## Profeus

the colour fits !


----------



## jedge76

Has anyone tried a leather strap on this watch yet?


----------



## stilo

jedge76 said:


> Has anyone tried a leather strap on this watch yet?


I have an extra Steinhart Special Bracelet Coffee strap on a deployment that I might try on but I'm having way to much fun with all the NATO straps I got with my watch. I'm curious to see pics if anyone has put a strap on.


----------



## Garde-temps

Such a great watch!


----------



## heboil

Anyone have a combo with something like this?









I have been thinking of trying it out, but would like to see something like that first.


----------



## Jazzbass251

I be might coming to this a little bit late, but I just ordered one from Stienhart directly. They say it is out of stock until the end of this month. We will see how long it takes to ship. I plan on trying on a leather strap at some point. If it works, I will post some photos. This will be my first Stienhart!


----------



## stilo

Jazzbass251 said:


> I be might coming to this a little bit late, but I just ordered one from Stienhart directly. They say it is out of stock until the end of this month. We will see how long it takes to ship. I plan on trying on a leather strap at some point. If it works, I will post some photos. This will be my first Stienhart!


Steinhart's are like Panerai's; once you start you can't stop. It won't be your last.


----------



## Jazzbass251

worn&wound » Review: Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military

Some cool photos here of a strap similar to this one.


----------



## postur

Any chance anyone has a pic of the ocean military on a black NATO strap?

I am really thinking about ordering this one, but wanted to see how a black plain nato would fit this watch (my hunch is that a black nato would really draw out the yelow/orange in the dial).


----------



## Diospada

Great looking watch. Hopefully I can pull the trigger on this one soon.


----------



## Medphred

Very cool looking homage ... I may just have to pick one up. Seems like a lot of watch for the money.

A 'real' Rolex or Tudor is on my wish list ... maybe when the watch fund balance gets back up. But alas I don't think I'll every have the $50k+ I'd need for a 'real' milsub so this may be the next best thing!


----------



## Fullers1845

Medphred said:


> Very cool looking homage ... I may just have to pick one up. Seems like a lot of watch for the money.
> 
> A 'real' Rolex or Tudor is on my wish list ... maybe when the watch fund balance gets back up. But alas I don't think I'll every have the $50k+ I'd need for a 'real' milsub so this may be the next best thing!


Try $100k, Bro.

That's right. There's about $2.7 million in this pic... (not mine).


----------



## Jazzbass251

Here is my OVM on a couple of different straps.


----------



## Torrid

I keep thinking this one might be my next.


----------



## Cubbiepants

Just got one of these in a trade with a fellow forumer. Unlike many who eagerly awaited theirs, mine came on sort of a whim. I am really impressed with the piece. Here she is on a zulu. I do like the bracelet and also think it is meant for a nato...but the zulu was all I had handy in 22mm. Still, sports quite well on it...


----------



## nmadd

Profeus said:


> the Vintage Queen has landed yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very toolish watch, not to small or too big, looks perfect for me...


I'm a big NATO fan and these pictures make me want this watch...a lot.


----------



## rukrem

Bro, take off a zero ... try about $280,000.

Your figures put each one of the 27 watches pictured at ... $103,00 a piece ... seems off :think:



Fullers1845 said:


> Try $100k, Bro.
> 
> That's right. There's about $2.7 million in this pic... (not mine).


----------



## Mrwozza70

As posted elsewhere... OVM currently available to order from Steinhart website. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jme.

rukrem said:


> Bro, take off a zero ... try about $280,000.
> 
> Your figures put each one of the 27 watches pictured at ... $103,00 a piece ... seems off :think:


No, he's right. The original Rolex 5517 was produced in the 70's at the request of the Royal Navy and only 1200 were produced. Not many remain and they are the most sought-after vintage Submariners in the world. You would be lucky to find one even go up for auction and when they do they fetch about $100,000.

Needless to say, that is an incredible picture.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Jme. said:


> No, he's right. The original Rolex 5517 was produced in the 70's at the request of the Royal Navy and only 1200 were produced. Not many remain and they are the most sought-after vintage Submariners in the world. You would be lucky to find one even go up for auction and when they do they fetch about $100,000.
> 
> Needless to say, that is an incredible picture.


It is an incredible picture. I love that there's a few Bond stripe NATOs in there. Shows the personality of the owners. And to think, how could the servicemen who wore them just 40 years ago and less know that one day their essentially normal-cost Rolex would be worth $100k today?


----------



## Fullers1845

rukrem said:


> Bro, take off a zero ... try about $280,000.
> 
> Your figures put each one of the 27 watches pictured at ... $103,00 a piece ... seems off :think:





Jme. said:


> No, he's right. The original Rolex 5517 was produced in the 70's at the request of the Royal Navy and only 1200 were produced. Not many remain and they are the most sought-after vintage Submariners in the world. You would be lucky to find one even go up for auction and when they do they fetch about $100,000.
> 
> Needless to say, that is an incredible picture.


Yep. Roughly $2.7 mil in Milsubs. See the Hodinkee post about them here: http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2012/2...-its-finest-27-freaking-milsubs-on-one-t.html

Tapatalk


----------



## PeacefulWarrior

Profeus said:


> the Vintage Queen has landed yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very toolish watch, not to small or too big, looks perfect for me...


Does anyone know what this band would be called or where I could possibly get one?
I'm quite new to the watch world but I absolutely love this combination!


----------



## Chromejob

PeacefulWarrior said:


> Does anyone know what this band would be called or where I could possibly get one?
> I'm quite new to the watch world but I absolutely love this combination!


NATO style nylon strap.

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## oprime

Fresh off the Fedex van an hour ago. Time to go strap shopping!


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Nato is definitely the way to go!


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

switched things up a bit. OVM on Rally Racer


----------



## T-Wan

Mine on different straps... leather's best for me.


























T.


----------



## Skv

I just love the look of this watch and can't wait to order one myself. But first I have to decrease my current collection a bit to be able to afford it. 
What are your experiences with the lume on this watch? I've seen quite a few reviews on Youtube, but none of these addresses the lume of this watch!


----------



## thehogester

Where is the best place to order from? The uk stockist is out of stock.


----------



## il Dottore




----------



## Uwe W.

thehogester said:


> Where is the best place to order from? The uk stockist is out of stock.


Go to the Steinhart website. Look at the list of official retailers. Start contacting them one by one. Good luck.

You can also keep an eye on the Sales Corner here if a second-hand model works for you.


----------



## Riker

Most order directly from the source, Steinhart Ocean Vintage Miltary.

Further, keep in mind they are on leave & will not be back till Jan 7th. Order now or then? I'd order now & wait for it to be processed on their return. Best to be in the order list now & not playing catchup later....



thehogester said:


> Where is the best place to order from? The uk stockist is out of stock.


----------



## nwijeep

Jelle86 said:


> What are your experiences with the lume on this watch? I've seen quite a few reviews on Youtube, but none of these addresses the lume of this watch!


Quick shot. 5 or 6 second exposure in a dimly lit room. The lume is on par with my Seiko SKX-173.


----------



## Skv

I decided to wait no longer (following my observation that they seem to be running out of stock nearly everywhere) and placed an order just now!


----------



## Skv

nwijeep said:


> Quick shot. 5 or 6 second exposure in a dimly lit room. The lume is on par with my Seiko SKX-173.
> 
> View attachment 1329076


Do I presume correctly that the mentioned Seiko is known for its good lume?  I am unfamiliar with that model. It looks very bright on your picture!


----------



## Uwe W.

Jelle86 said:


> I am unfamiliar with that model. It looks very bright on your picture!


Keep in mind that photos can be very deceiving. A 6-second exposure is a long time and would make even the worst lume glow like a lighthouse. However, the lume on Ocean Military is good; is may not be applied as thick as that on the inevitable Seiko comparison watches, but for the majority of us it's perfectly suited to the task.


----------



## tmstu

A new year and a new watch. I've just ordered a OVM.
On Monday when they come back from holiday they will be busy filling orders. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nwijeep

You are correct. Capturing the attributes of any lume is tricky. Here's a 4 second exposure after 15 minutes.

OVM (l) - Seiko (r)


----------



## Uwe W.

For a true comparison your really need to be scientific about it. Expose the lume on each watch to the exact same amount of light for the exact same duration, and then photograph them at the same time. The camera should be set up to try and recreate what you see with your eye, and not say a thirty second exposure that turns your watch into a flashlight.


----------



## SunD3v1L

Hey guys, does anyone have a shot/own an OVM with a SNPR Strap?

I've been eying up the (black) oil tanned leather strap for some time, but haven't coughed up the $155 for the $435 watch yet. 

Or other *similar* black leather straps out there? I have 2 Maratac NATOs and the SS.

A few pics of mine:









Edit: picture with weapon removed.


----------



## Skv

I have ordered one yesterday, for I found them to be running out of stock nearly everywhere. I was afraid missing out on it and having to start a quest in order to find a second hand OVM. Will probably have to wait for some time before receiving it.


----------



## Skv

I stumbled upon this picture and fell in love with that specific nato strap. I believe it to be the Phoenix Admiralty Grey (issued for the British ministry of defence). Could anyone confirm that this is the same strap?

Phoenix G10 (NATO) Watch Strap Review |


----------



## Uwe W.

Jelle86 said:


> Could anyone confirm that this is the same strap?


Do you try contacting the person/website you got the photo from?


----------



## bensdaddyjoe

Got mine last week. I am cleaning out stale pieces in rotation because this is going to be on the wrist for sometime! Love it!



Jelle86 said:


> I have ordered one yesterday, for I found them to be running out of stock nearly everywhere. I was afraid missing out on it and having to start a quest in order to find a second hand OVM. Will probably have to wait for some time before receiving it.


----------



## Skv

Uwe W. said:


> Do you try contacting the person/website you got the photo from?


They did not know the source either. Decided to order the Phoenix nevertheless, even if it turns out not to be the exact same one, it appears to be a close resemblance.


----------



## Skv

bensdaddyjoe said:


> Got mine last week. I am cleaning out stale pieces in rotation because this is going to be on the wrist for sometime! Love it!


Congrats! Might I ask when and where you had placed the order?


----------



## vuelo714

it's easy to wear,, it's one of my favorite.







Have a nice week.

BeThinkDifferent


----------



## garydusa

*on a Crown & Buckle "5 ring" Distressed
*








*
*








*Properly buckled of course.....*:-!*
*


----------



## SunD3v1L

vuelo714 said:


> it's easy to wear,, it's one of my favorite.
> 
> Have a nice week.


On the wrist shot with that strap please?


----------



## Loevhagen

Steinhart OVM at the Ocean by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Skv

Just received word from Steinhart. The OVM is currently out of stock and is supposed to be available in approx. 2 weeks.


----------



## Travelller

Loevhagen said:


>


***** H. ...possibly the best wrist-shot I've ever seen...


----------



## garydusa

Travelller said:


> ***** H. ...possibly the best wrist-shot I've ever seen...


*
I agree! Great shot!

Hey Loevhagen,You should enter this shot in the "Steinhart Facebook Contest" ....Free watch for the winner!*


----------



## Travelller

//OFF TOPIC



garydusa said:


> ...You should enter this shot in the "Steinhart Facebook Contest"...


He'd have a great lead... I "liked" three _(...just three)_... . I'm going to take a stab at it too, just need to wait for some ice / snow ... Vienna had 9C today (?!?) lol.

Oh now, here's a great "winter" shot...
















_c/o Andrea AM_

or how about this one...
















_c/o... JSONG_

Ah, now we're getting somewhere... b-)








c/o Tony


----------



## Hoppyjr

Loevhagen said:


> Steinhart OVM at the Ocean by Loevhagen, on Flickr


I agree, this is likely the best OVM wrist shot I've ever seen. Well done Sir! |>


----------



## Loevhagen

Thanks a lot. I really like the OVM and the picture is taken at a beach in Rogaland, Norway. It´s just people with dogs or surfers using the beach in the winter - and some crazy people taking pictures of their watches.


----------



## Skv

Loevhagen said:


> Thanks a lot. I really like the OVM and the picture is taken at a beach in Rogaland, Norway. It´s just people with dogs or surfers using the beach in the winter - and some crazy people taking pictures of their watches.


Awesome.


----------



## Chromejob

Jelle86 said:


> They did not know the source either. Decided to order the Phoenix nevertheless, even if it turns out not to be the exact same one, it appears to be a close resemblance.


Phoenix makes quite good straps, you shouldn't be disappointed. Watch for mickie500's seconds sales, I picked up some lovely 18mm silky nylon straps originally for an Italian seller.



















My own pre-OVM milsub says ahoy to all its mates...










// Tapatalk for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## Degauss

Just ordered an OVM....now the wait until it restocks........


----------



## Skv

Degauss said:


> Just ordered an OVM....now the wait until it restocks........


I placed my order last week and received word from Steinhart last tuesday. They stated that it would approx. take 2 weeks before it would be available. However, yesterday I received this e-mail (I'm thus not sure whether they will ship it after 2 weeks or within 5 days):




*~ Zahlungseingangsbestätigung - www.steinhartwatches.de ~*



Dear Mr.xxx

We received your payment.
Thank you very much.

Your order will be dispatched within 5 working days after reception of your payment
You will receive a tracking number upon shipment of your order.

Thank you.
Your STEINHART Watches team.

Customer number: x
Order number: xxx


----------



## thehogester

Jelle86 said:


> I placed my order last week and received word from Steinhart last tuesday. They stated that it would approx. take 2 weeks before it would be available. However, yesterday I received this e-mail (I'm thus not sure whether they will ship it after 2 weeks or within 5 days):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *~ Zahlungseingangsbestätigung - www.steinhartwatches.de ~*
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mr.xxx
> 
> We received your payment.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Your order will be dispatched within 5 working days after reception of your payment
> You will receive a tracking number upon shipment of your order.
> 
> Thank you.
> Your STEINHART Watches team.
> 
> Customer number: x
> Order number: xxx


I ordered at the same time, and got both of those emails too. I reckon we'll have to wait a few weeks.


----------



## heyp

Long time lurker reporting.
Regardless of the fuss I've read about the delivery times from some users I finally pulled the trigger and placed an order on an OVM.
I've got the PayPal receipt, but no confirmation from Steinhart yet, but I guess this is normal.
Patiently waiting now.


----------



## tmstu

thehogester said:


> I ordered at the same time, and got both of those emails too. I reckon we'll have to wait a few weeks.


I ordered one on Jan 2 and only received the second email saying my watch will ship within 5 working days. I'm really hoping this is true.


----------



## Loevhagen

Nothing else to do this evening, so macro shooting the OVM and having a cup of coffee led to this January picture.


Steinhart OVM January by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Travelller

Loevhagen said:


> Nothing else to do this evening, so macro shooting the OVM and having a cup of coffee led to this January picture.


Another awesome photograph - can't wait to see what you've got in store for February :-! Hopefully you haven't ordered an O1V yet... (stiff competition, hehe!) Speaking of which, what macro are you working with? I've got a Canon EF-S 60mm - the affordable EF 100 :-d but it's the sharpest glass I own and a relatively fast f/2.8 |>


----------



## Hoppyjr

Loevhagen said:


> Nothing else to do this evening, so macro shooting the OVM and having a cup of coffee led to this January picture.


Outstanding!


----------



## Loevhagen

Cool. ) The combo I use most often these days is the Olympus EP-5 and the 60mm f2.8 Macro lens from same manufacturer. I have been using Canon 7D for years, but bought some Micro Four Thirds cameras / lenses last year - and I have transformed into the mFT domain. I still have a Canon portfolio, but it is seldom used. the mFT is just so handy.

Having fun with just a mobile as a camera can be fun too. Here´s the OVM from another perspective (as my mobile and filters see it). Fore some, the wait for their OVM will lead to pure excitement when it arrives...


Audemar ventet på klokketransporten full av forventning by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## kyuhur

I want!!!!!!!
Of the many sub homages out there, something about the steinharts that I just cant get over.
I love them.
The only thing that's kept me from purchasing is the clasp....silly i know..


----------



## Degauss

tmstu said:


> I ordered one on Jan 2 and only received the second email saying my watch will ship within 5 working days. I'm really hoping this is true.


I also received the second email about payment received this morning. I ordered the watch yesterday.

With luck, the watch will be on my wrist in 2 weeks or so..... b-)


----------



## Travelller

tmstu said:


> I ordered one on Jan 2 and only received the second email saying my watch will ship within 5 working days. I'm really hoping this is true.


I'm sure you're GTG. Mine said _"Delivery Note: T0216 OCEAN vintage Military : Next delivery approx mid/end of January."_ (ordered on the 8th).

Edit: Ok, I also got that 2nd mail - it's std operating procedures: _"Your order will be dispatched within 5 working days after reception of your payment You will receive a tracking number upon shipment of your order."_

You'll know you GTG when they send the _third_ email with the tracking number_ :-!_


----------



## Lee W

I placed my order for the OVM! I can not wait! I think it'll complement my Aviation GMT well. I was going with the Sumo, but I kept coming back to the Steinhart.


----------



## kelt

Lee W said:


> I placed my order for the OVM! I can not wait! I think it'll complement my Aviation GMT well. I was going with the Sumo, but I kept coming back to the Steinhart.


No contest there!

You won't be disappointed with your choice, the OVM is a slick and well built watch, it's hard to take it off the wrist.


----------



## vuelo714

Steinhart Watches - exklusive Uhren für Liebhaber
They send around the world.


----------



## fluppyboy

kelt06 said:


> No contest there!


Agreed. Except, in my experience, the Sumo is the better watch. I no longer have my Steinhart, sold it after it hasn't made it onto my wrist for more than a year. I still liked the watch, it's just that I liked the Sumo better.



kelt06 said:


> You won't be disappointed with your choice.


That's true. They are both good watches.


----------



## Lee W

I really do like the Sumo, but the OVM just called to me. I'm sure I'll have one some day.


----------



## fluppyboy

Lee W said:


> I really do like the Sumo, but the OVM just called to me. I'm sure I'll have one some day.


If you really like the Sumo then it's inevitable.


----------



## Loevhagen

Been skiing today - and the OVM was captured as February calendar.


Steinhart OVM February by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Loevhagen

Made March as well.


Steinhart OVM March by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Loevhagen

Steinhart OVM Winter by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Loevhagen

Not exactly "Ocean" - but military anyway. Picture is from 1987 merged with you know what.


Timing by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Travelller

Loevhagen said:


> Steinhart OVM Winter...





Loevhagen said:


> Not exactly "Ocean" - but military anyway. Picture is from 1987 merged with you know what...


I thought I recognized that wrist shot... :-d Can we assume the seaside version is _authentic..._ or did you do the wrist shot in the studio ... ;-)


----------



## Uwe W.




----------



## Travelller

^^:-d |>


----------



## Loevhagen

Funny.  The seaside wrist shot is real and taken by a Samsung Note 3 mobile


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Plus9GMT

Uwe W.
Best ever... man, I was on the floor


----------



## asot




----------



## Loevhagen

Lovely.  The OVM is one of the most appealing watches around - and easy on the eyes.


----------



## JWhitfield

Now on the website for the OVM:

available soon again
Next delivery approx end of January. ATTENTION: new orders since 15.01.2014 will be shipped not before beginning of March 2014

I got a payment accepted email on the 14th, so I hope that means I'm good!


----------



## Lee W

JWhitfield said:


> Now on the website for the OVM:
> 
> available soon again
> Next delivery approx end of January. ATTENTION: new orders since 15.01.2014 will be shipped not before beginning of March 2014
> 
> I got a payment accepted email on the 14th, so I hope that means I'm good!


I'm in the same boat as you. I really don't want to wait until March!!!!


----------



## heyp

JWhitfield said:


> Now on the website for the OVM:
> 
> available soon again
> Next delivery approx end of January. ATTENTION: new orders since 15.01.2014 will be shipped not before beginning of March 2014
> 
> I got a payment accepted email on the 14th, so I hope that means I'm good!


I got the receipt on the 10th. However, I was curious about the delivery date and sent them an e-mail and I was told that the watch will be back in stock at the end of the month. Approximately. So, yeah, let's hope for a mid-February delivery I suppose.


----------



## Skv

heyp said:


> I got the receipt on the 10th. However, I was curious about the delivery date and sent them an e-mail and I was told that the watch will be back in stock at the end of the month. Approximately. So, yeah, let's hope for a mid-February delivery I suppose.


Received the same reaction to my inquiry. I ordered on Jan 2nd, and back then there was no message that indicated that the watch was out of stock. Guess I will have to be patient for another few weeks..


----------



## vokotin

For those interested and impatient to wait, I got my OVM from one those distributors listed on the Steinhart website, *Toptime*.

Good luck!


----------



## BenjaminGary

I have a rather simple question for the forum. I ordered on 1.15.14 but am yet to receive a payment request. Is this typical? I have contacted Steinhart but still no reply. 

I understand this is not amazon prime and good comes to those who wait. I am as excited as the next guy for my new steinhart and simply wonder what the order process has been like for others. 

I apologize if this answer is buried in another post somewhere. New to the forum...


----------



## Uwe W.

BenjaminGary said:


> I apologize if this answer is buried in another post somewhere. New to the forum...


Welcome to WUS.

Did you check your spam folder?


----------



## JWhitfield

Mine took a couple days to come through, ordered on the 12th got the receipt on the 14th.


----------



## BenjaminGary

Found it. So now I am between ordering from toptime who says they can ship Monday and through steinhart who is yet to respond to my inquiry re whether I would receive sooner than March. 

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Uwe W.

BenjaminGary said:


> Found it.


Was it in your spam folder?



BenjaminGary said:


> So now I am between ordering from toptime who says they can ship Monday and through steinhart who is yet to respond to my inquiry re whether I would receive sooner than March.
> Thoughts anyone?


Seems like a no-brainer to me. Why would you wait if it can be shipped Monday and in your hands next week?


----------



## on-time

Does ordering from TopTime still include you with the 2 year manufacturer's warranty?


----------



## vokotin

on-time said:


> Does ordering from TopTime still include you with the 2 year manufacturer's warranty?


Yeas it does. 
Two years from the manufacturer + another extra year from Toptime, so you are going to get a 3 years warranty. :-!


----------



## BenjaminGary

In the process of purchasing from TopTime. Will post a brief timeline/synopsis of experience upon arrival of watch. 

And yes the steinhart email was lost among junk mail. Thanks for the help. Still no word from them re shipment dates. I imagine they are busy. Ovm is a beautiful piece


----------



## jugnu

BenjaminGary said:


> In the process of purchasing from TopTime.


How competitive is their pricing considering they effectively give 1 more year of warranty.


----------



## BenjaminGary

Price is the same as Steinhart. 324 euro shipped to to CONUS


----------



## Skv

BenjaminGary said:


> Price is the same as Steinhart. 324 euro shipped to to CONUS


324 Euro? I live in Europe and I have paid 365 Eur directly from Steinhart..


----------



## BenjaminGary

The going rate is 350 € minus the 19% VAT if you live outside of Europe. Add the 30 euro for shipping comes out to be 295+30=325


----------



## Riker

Welcome BenjaminGary.....

Do remember you have not yet received a reply as it is the weekend. Wait till mid week for a reply before sending them another info request.



BenjaminGary said:


> In the process of purchasing from TopTime. Will post a brief timeline/synopsis of experience upon arrival of watch.
> 
> And yes the steinhart email was lost among junk mail. Thanks for the help. *Still no word from them re shipment dates. I imagine they are busy.* Ovm is a beautiful piece


----------



## Loevhagen

Pictorial evidence of ETA-2824-2 rate of 28800bph; 8 movements pr. second.


----------



## on-time

^That is awesome.


----------



## Loevhagen

Going retro.


1969 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Loevhagen

Winter Time.


Winter Time by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## SunD3v1L

New Steinhart #237 strap and brushed SS pre-V buckle. No one seems to have popped into my thread.

:violin:

Sent from my eyefone.


----------



## Travelller

Loevhagen said:


> Pictorial evidence of ETA-2824-2 rate of 28800bph; 8 movements pr. second...


FANTASTIC SHOT |> |> |>


----------



## Skv

The wait seems to be over quite soon! 

Dear Jelle,

.

the reason for delay is that this model is hot popular and was going out quicker as we expected. The subsequent supply of OVM from Switzerland will arrive us the next few days, so we can start to ship off approx. end of this week.

I hope for your understanding. When the model will be in stock again, we will immediately start to pack and ship off. You will receive a tracking number ASAP.

.

Have a nice day!

Viele Grüße,
Best regards,

Oxana Maurer
Steinhart Watches GmbH


----------



## heyp

Jelle86 said:


> The wait seems to be over quite soon!
> 
> Dear Jelle,
> 
> .
> 
> the reason for delay is that this model is hot popular and was going out quicker as we expected. The subsequent supply of OVM from Switzerland will arrive us the next few days, so we can start to ship off approx. end of this week.
> 
> I hope for your understanding. When the model will be in stock again, we will immediately start to pack and ship off. You will receive a tracking number ASAP.
> 
> .
> 
> Have a nice day!
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Best regards,
> 
> Oxana Maurer
> Steinhart Watches GmbH


I think this should apply to every order before the 15th, including mine, too.
In this case, thank you for the update!


----------



## crowat

Ordered on the 15th. Paid on the 16th. I think I will be waiting until march to get my first nice watch.


----------



## jspeakman

Lee W said:


> I really do like the Sumo, but the OVM just called to me. I'm sure I'll have one some day.


Trust me - you WILL get the Sumo. 
Love my OVM and love my Blumo. 
Am I a supremely contented chappie? 
Oh yes indeedy

Cheers

Jez


----------



## Skv

Jelle86 said:


> The wait seems to be over quite soon!
> 
> Dear Jelle,
> 
> .
> 
> the reason for delay is that this model is hot popular and was going out quicker as we expected. The subsequent supply of OVM from Switzerland will arrive us the next few days, so we can start to ship off approx. end of this week.
> 
> I hope for your understanding. When the model will be in stock again, we will immediately start to pack and ship off. You will receive a tracking number ASAP.
> 
> .
> 
> Have a nice day!
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Best regards,
> 
> Oxana Maurer
> Steinhart Watches GmbH


It has remained silent ever since..


----------



## continentalg5

Hey all,

New to the forum and to watches in general and stumbled on this great thread and started salivating upon viewing some of the pictures.

After what I saw I just had to get the OVM. 

Before I ordered it from Toptime.eu, the page said "In stock, ships immediately!" Five minutes after I placed my order the page says "On order only!" I really hope I was able to make it in before the last one was sold!

Either way, I can't wait to get my hands on one of these fine timepieces.


----------



## JWhitfield

OVM shipped this morning!


----------



## Degauss

JWhitfield said:


> OVM shipped this morning!


When did you order? Still waiting for mine to ship. Order confirmation received on Jan 9th.


----------



## JWhitfield

Ordered and paid on the 12th which was confirmed on the 14th.


----------



## Skv

JWhitfield said:


> Ordered and paid on the 12th which was confirmed on the 14th.


Directly from Steinhart? I ordered on Jan 2nd and have not received a message stating that it is sent as of yet.


----------



## JWhitfield

Direct from Steinhart.


----------



## Travelller

JWhitfield said:


> Ordered and paid on the 12th which was confirmed on the 14th.


You lucky dog, I ordered / paid for mine on the 8th, but nothing yet... :think:

(But I'll live... ;-))


----------



## tmstu

I ordered on Jan 2nd and just received an email with shipping info. It now just has to ship to Australia.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehogester

Just received my shipping confirmation too!


----------



## Skv

thehogester said:


> Just received my shipping confirmation too!


Me too!


----------



## heyp

Jelle86 said:


> Me too!


I did not. Rather worried now.
(Paid on the 9th)


----------



## Degauss

heyp said:


> I did not. Rather worried now.
> (Paid on the 9th)


Same here....nothing yet.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## reggie747

Yes !! Paid on the 4th and got my email today saying it's in Fedex transit as I write expected on Thursday 

Way cool....


----------



## bubonicplay

How much are these shipped to USA total cost?


----------



## Uwe W.

bubonicplay said:


> How much are these shipped to USA total cost?


It's all at the Steinhart website: 387 EUR + 30 EUR shipping (exchange rates and FedEx fees can differ slightly from case to case)


----------



## bubonicplay

Thanks but I was just hoping someone would tell me a ballpark figure of how much they paid. Theres always things I could screw up if I tried myself.


----------



## Lee W

I paid on the 11th and have not received a shipping conformation.:-( I must be patient!


----------



## Travelller

Lee W said:


> I paid on the 11th and have not received a shipping conformation...


Well apparently Steinhart doesn't use the classic "stack" models, like FIFO (First in, first out). If they were really lazy, they might go with LIFO... but that's not it either. Maybe they divvy up the orders among the shipping personnel and the one responsible for ours called in sick the last few days... :-d


----------



## Sigfortunata

Travelller said:


> Well apparently Steinhart doesn't use the classic "stack" models, like FIFO (First in, first out). If they were really lazy, they might go with LIFO... but that's not it either. Maybe they divvy up the orders among the shipping personnel and the one responsible for ours called in sick the last few days... :-d


Steinhart emailed me this week to say the latest batch of OVM's was in stock and they would be dispatching in the order the pre-orders were received.

That said I put in my order back in November with the AD in the UK and I've heard nothing from him yet!!


----------



## Riker

heyp, you have nothing to worry about other than you will not receive the watch as quickly as you would like. Both yourself & Degauss have logged your orders, paid & will receive them. Question is when & the fact that there are many orders to be filled. It is a cliché & I hate to say it as I know you both want your watches but patience will serve you well.....



heyp said:


> I did not. Rather worried now.
> (Paid on the 9th)





Degauss said:


> Same here....nothing yet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Ok, mine (order on the 8th) just shipped.


----------



## thehogester

Arrived today! I love it!


----------



## Skv

Mine came in a leather pouch. It fits my rather flat wrist really well!

Love it! Though I am gonna change the bracelet for a Phoenix/Maratac nato.


----------



## sennaster

i wish i got a sweet pouch!


----------



## Travelller

Jelle86 said:


> Mine came in a leather pouch. It fits my rather flat wrist really well!


Looking good on you, congrats! :-!
Wow...








Way cool!!! b-) 
My O1V came in their standard black "leatherette" _(decent box but otherwise... boooriiing!!!)_ Man, I hope mine also comes in such a pouch - love it!!!

Enjoy your OVM ;-)


----------



## micahpop

I wish mine had come in a pouch as well!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv

To me it is all about the watch, but I must say that the pouch is a nice touch indeed. Today I am going to find out what the watch looks like in daylight.

-edit-


----------



## Lee W

Received my shipping notice! |>


----------



## crowat

Got my shipping notice (o15th /p 17th).

Anyone know if they require signature upon receipt?


----------



## Skv

crowat said:


> Got my shipping notice (o15th /p 17th).
> 
> Anyone know if they require signature upon receipt?


They do not. At least, I did not need to sign.


----------



## crowat

Jelle86 said:


> They do not. At least, I did not need to sign.


Awesome! Weird thing is that the label was created on 1/21. Will see when it shows up on my doorstep. Someone in here said they use 2 day shipping so I should have it early next week.


----------



## Degauss

crowat said:


> Awesome! Weird thing is that the label was created on 1/21. Will see when it shows up on my doorstep. Someone in here said they use 2 day shipping so I should have it early next week.


My label was created on the 15th 

Shipped yesterday apparently.


----------



## Branger63

Jelle86 said:


> To me it is all about the watch, but I must say that the pouch is a nice touch indeed. Today I am going to find out what the watch looks like in daylight.
> 
> -edit-


Very nice. I really dig the hands on that watch!!


----------



## Travelller

Jelle86 said:


> To me it is all about the watch, but I must say that the pouch is a nice touch indeed...


Well to me, it's _all about the pouch_, but I must say that the watch is a nice touch indeed... :-! <--- I'm kidding. ;-)

I got the pouch too  <--- Not kidding 
But not the _protection sleeve_ your pouch came in... :-| :rodekaart <--- I'm kidding. I'll live. ;-)


----------



## Travelller

Damn, this thing has so much lume I need to put on my shades just to look at it... b-)


----------



## bvc2005

Congratulations Jelle86. What's your wrist size and how does the lug to lug feel?


----------



## thehogester

Finally got to give it some wrist time last night, well worth the wait!


----------



## Riker

If the watch is being sent within the EU I am not sure about a signature requirement upon receipt (anyone confirm please) however, if being sent outside of the EU a signature will be required upon receipt.



crowat said:


> Got my shipping notice (o15th /p 17th).
> 
> Anyone know if they require signature upon receipt?


----------



## micahpop

Travelller said:


> Damn, this thing has so much lume I need to put on my shades just to look at it... b-)


Unfortunately, the lume doesn't last very long, at least not on mine...


----------



## Skv

bvc2005 said:


> Congratulations Jelle86. What's your wrist size and how does the lug to lug feel?


I have got a flat wrist, so the case is good to me. I can imagine that those of us who have a rounder wrist wish that it would 'hug' it a bit more. My wrist size is approximately 19cm (7.5" )










So far I really like it. While the lume is not so strong, it lasts for about 7 hours (so through the entire night). The only thing that annoys me is the Steinhart logo. The S with the crown is a really poor design imho. I wish they would have printed the brand name without the logo on the dial.

Furthermore I find that the bezel keeps drawing my attention towards it. It looks aggressive and challenging and when I touch it, it just invites me to turn it by the sole feel of it. Really well constructed (and noticeably better than my Orient Mako). This also applies to the mechanism. While almost all my automatic watches make noticable grinding noises when worn (at least, my Orient Mako and Marshall and my Parnis do), the ETA is almost completely silent (and feels really reliable when wound). Now I think of it, my auto vostok amphibia is relatively silent as well (even though it is quite cheap). Good score for that one as well. 

Concerning the bracelet: I do like the links, they seem well-finished. This certainly goes for the solid end links. My problem with it is the clasp: it feels cheap and I broke my finger nail trying to open it.  Thus, it has been removed after being worn for about an hour. Not really a problem, since I like the NATO-look way better on this watch.

After 30 hours it runs at +1sec.


----------



## vokotin

Jelle86 said:


> The only thing that annoys me is the Steinhart logo. The S with the crown is a really poor design imho.


To each his own...
The S with the crown is a really great design imho. :-d



> Concerning the bracelet: I do like the links, they seem well-finished. This certainly goes for the solid end links. My problem with it is the clasp: it feels cheap and I broke my finger nail trying to open it.


To each his own again.. :-d
Mine opens quite easily, FYI my finger nail is still intact. :-!
Being a bracelet guy I can tell, the quality of the O1 bracelt in very hard to beat for the price, and I don't think the clasp feels cheap either, the hinge is made of solid steel and it's very well machined with no sharp edges and no rattle in it.

By the way, congrats on your OVM, looks great on your wrist!


----------



## Skv

vokotin said:


> To each his own...
> The S with the crown is a really great design imho. :-d
> 
> To each his own again.. :-d
> Mine opens quite easily, FYI my finger nail is still intact. :-!
> Being a bracelet guy I can tell, the quality of the O1 bracelt in very hard to beat for the price, and I don't think the clasp feels cheap either, the hinge is made of solid steel and it's very well machined with no sharp edges and no rattle in it.
> 
> By the way, congrats on your OVM, looks great on your wrist!


I wrote that I broke it, but I must say it rather got under my nail than broke my nail now I think of it.


----------



## reggie747

micahpop said:


> Unfortunately, the lume doesn't last very long, at least not on mine...


I can echo that sentiment 100% !!


----------



## Travelller

Awesome. All of it. Steinhart's got my vote in the homage division :-!


----------



## erikclabaugh

Travelller said:


> Awesome. All of it. Steinhart's got my vote in the homage division :-!


Man, that photo is totally unfair! I was happy with my OVM till I saw the two together!


----------



## thehogester

erikclabaugh said:


> Man, that photo is totally unfair! I was happy with my OVM till I saw the two together!


Yeah I need both now!


----------



## Travelller

micahpop said:


> Unfortunately, the lume doesn't last very long, at least not on mine...


How do you _rate_ lume? Referring to the OVM, I was implying the surface area is big (just like the 5513/5517 with their matt dials and big "plots"). Generally-speaking, lume is really only good for _pitch-black_ conditions (like when you wake up in the middle of the night & watch is on the night stand, etc). Even my PAMs are hard to read in, say, a cinema... .

There is of course a slight difference, assuming all companies use the defacto Super LumiNova and the difference will be based on several factors; [daylight] color of lume and application thickness / surface area will also play a role. Finally, the human eye is more sensitive to green than say, blue, etc. The _vintage look_ Steinhart chose for the OVM (and O1V) results in a slightly less than absolute output... .

C3 is the brightest of all colors...


----------



## micahpop

How do I rate lume? Honestly, lume on my watches is akin to burl wood trim on my car's dashboard - nice to look at but serves no real purpose, for me. I don't dive and this may sound strange but I've never woken up in the middle of the night and looked at the time on my watch. 

I guess I've been spoiled by my Tudor Pelagos, which has a beautiful blue lume that lasts at least through a movie. My OVM on the other hand, starts out strong but quickly fades, usually before the plot twist. 

Still, I love this watch and the lack of retina-burning lume won't keep it off my wrist.


----------



## hullio

I've had this watch for over a year now and am still loving it!

Here's mine on a nice and supple Horween strap.


----------



## Skv

Your picure made me try to combine it with an old cognac leather nato:


----------



## reggie747

My new baby says Hello !


----------



## Travelller




----------



## tmstu

Mine arrived this morning in it's leather pouch.

The nato straps I ordered also arrived and here they are together.










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aledub10

My newly aquired OVM...to go with my Nav-B and Ocean 2 Orange...holy crap Steinharts can be addictive


----------



## heyp

Finally, mine has arrived, too.
I do have a question however, do you, fellow owners have any difficulties putting the crown back to its original position?
I mean I have to push it, then hold it for a bit during twisting it to get it locked. If I don't push it, it starts to wind it but I guess it's fully wound because it makes this creaky noise.
Doesn't feel really natural. Or is it because of the waterproofness? Don't tell me I broke it.

Apart from that, I'm really happy, the watch looks beautiful, a bit heavier than I thought it would be, which is good and fits my ~6.5 inch wrist well.
Will take some pictures, too, tomorrow, now it's just too dark for proper ones.


----------



## aledub10

Had to throw in a better pic...


----------



## Travelller

heyp said:


> ...I have to push it, then hold it for a bit during twisting it to get it locked...


Relax, it's _standard operating procedures_ for all _screw-down_ crowns. ;-)


----------



## heyp

Travelller said:


> Relax, it's _standard operating procedures_ for all _screw-down_ crowns. ;-)


Thanks! I was just worried a bit about the sounds it made.
Anyway, here's the obligatory wrist shot. With the approval of the Empire.


----------



## crowat

How long did it take for your order to start moving? I got my shipping notice on Friday (1/31) and the only activity on the tracking number is "Shipment information sent to FedEx".

Edit: nvm just got a notice that it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Degauss

Yup...










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

up...

...close...

...and personal.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

I received my OVM yesterday and am very pleased. The only thing is that the lume pip is slightly off center to the left but not that noticable to the eye unless your really looking. Not a big deal to me especially at the price point. I have an almost 8 inch wrist and was a little worried that it would be too small but the size is great. I am no longer a bracelet guy so will probably switch to a rubber strap at some point but for now the bracelet is just fine. Wish I had picked one up sooner.

Regards,

Ren


OVM by 2500M_Sub, on Flickr


----------



## Travelller

2500M_Sub said:


> I received my OVM yesterday and am very pleased...


Congrats! :-! I wanted to have a closer look at the pip but you've included a link to your Flickr-set-private photo...
_(hint; all my photos in Flickr are private but I provide direct links when posting the images)
_


----------



## kelt

2500M_Sub said:


> ...../ The only thing is that the lume pip is slightly off center to the left but not that noticable to the eye unless your really looking. Not a big deal to me especially at the price point./.....


You can easily relocate the lume pip if you whish:

- Warm up the bezel with a hair dryer and with your fingernail or a piece of soft wood acting on the pip rotate the insert in the required direction. then cool the Watch in cold water while maintaining the corrective pressure on the pip.
It worked for me when I replaced the scratched insert on my OVM and misaligned slightly the new insert, now its perfectly lined up.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Its not the insert that is misaligned but the pip itself. From your instructions it sounds like your adjusting the entire insert?

regards

Ren


----------



## Skv

2500M_Sub said:


> Its not the insert that is misaligned but the pip itself. From your instructions it sounds like your adjusting the entire insert?
> 
> regards
> 
> Ren


You might request a replacement insert from Steinhart.


----------



## kelt

2500M_Sub said:


> Its not the insert that is misaligned but the pip itself. From your instructions it sounds like your adjusting the entire insert?
> 
> regards
> 
> Ren


Sorry, my misunderstanding!

There is no cure then other than swapping the beze insertl.


----------



## bvc2005

Nice OVM! I'd contact Steinhart to see what can be done. After all, you paid *good* money for a new watch. Keep us posted.


2500M_Sub said:


> I received my OVM yesterday and am very pleased. The only thing is that the lume pip is slightly off center to the left but not that noticable to the eye unless your really looking. Not a big deal to me especially at the price point. I have an almost 8 inch wrist and was a little worried that it would be too small but the size is great. I am no longer a bracelet guy so will probably switch to a rubber strap at some point but for now the bracelet is just fine. Wish I had picked one up sooner.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren
> 
> 
> OVM by 2500M_Sub, on Flickr


----------



## busch12

Just placed an order for an OVM. I've got an Ocean 1 GMT ceramic, but I rarely wear it. I just threw it back on and had to order the OVM and I'll sell the O1. I've realized that the cyclops is not for me and I'm not a huge fan of the mercedes hands.

I'm assuming the OVM won't get to me until late march or april so I'm just going to forget about it till then. It may be hard to do so though!


----------



## ucmoto

busch12 said:


> Just placed an order for an OVM. I've got an Ocean 1 GMT ceramic, but I rarely wear it. I just threw it back on and had to order the OVM and I'll sell the O1. I've realized that the cyclops is not for me and I'm not a huge fan of the mercedes hands.
> 
> I'm assuming the OVM won't get to me until late march or april so I'm just going to forget about it till then. It may be hard to do so though!


Hello! New to the forum, but also just placed my order yesterday for an OVM. This will be my first auto watch, and I'm very excited. Currently have a Citizen Eco Drive WR200 Chrono but I'm looking forward to the vintage mil sub/nato strap look. Glad I found this forum and thanks for all the input, as it helped me to make my decision!

Now, unfortunately I'll have to eagerly wait for it to arrive...


----------



## Fomenko

I'm considering getting one of this, as well. It has to be a very nice piece, since there are three for sale at the moment and all of them are selling for more than Steinhart asking price (including shipping!). Most likely I'll just order one and wait a little..!


----------



## ucmoto

There is one for sale for 480, which if I'd have seen before ordering I may have jumped on. I think with the exchange rate thru paypal I paid 450. So not too bad really, considering no wait time. Oh well, it will be a nice surprise.


----------



## jcbarnard

Should have posted these here instead of making a new thread.

My OVM on a custom Gunny '74 serie strap.


----------



## Skv

After over one week on natos, I switched back to the bracelet that came with it. I start liking it more every minute.


----------



## Travelller

Jelle86 said:


> After over one week on natos, I switched back to the bracelet that came with it. I start liking it more every minute.


Glad to hear you're enjoying your OVM  I love the look of the OVM on Nato - and history shows that if any Submariner should be on Nato - it's the MilSub b-) However, Nato has the downside that it lifts the case off the wrist, making the OVM really sit high on your wrist... . I never even considered moving the O1V to Nato for this reason _(and the 6200 came on steel and was [generally] worn on steel)_.


----------



## jspeakman

Travelller said:


> Glad to hear you're enjoying your OVM  I love the look of the OVM on Nato - and history shows that if any Submariner should be on Nato - it's the MilSub b-) However, Nato has the downside that it lifts the case off the wrist, making the OVM really sit high on your wrist... . I never even considered moving the O1V to Nato for this reason _(and the 6200 came on steel and was [generally] worn on steel)_.


Slightly off topic I know but how are you finding the O1V and how does it compare to the OVM, size and quality wise? Absolutely love my OVM and was saving for a Helson Skindiver for that vintage Fifty Fathoms vibe. However the O1V has gorgeous vintage Rolex style (arguably with some FF features), and possibly a better buy both in terms of cost and looks.

Cheers

Jez


----------



## jcbarnard

I really like the bracelet it comes with.


----------



## Degauss

Has anyone opened the caseback or seen any pics with the caseback off? Just wondering what the actual movement looks like is all.....I've seen plenty of 2824's, just not the OVM's


----------



## vokotin

Degauss said:


> Has anyone opened the caseback or seen any pics with the caseback off? Just wondering what the actual movement looks like is all.....I've seen plenty of 2824's, just not the OVM's


So here it is. :-!

Borrowed pic.


----------



## Degauss

vokotin said:


> So here it is. :-!
> 
> Borrowed pic.


Thanks! Nice to see it using Incabloc (which would also confirm Steinhart is using the elabore grade).

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubonicplay

Wow the O1v's movement is so such nicer looking than the OVM.


----------



## micahpop

Wow, I can't see either through the solid case back. 


Tap tap tap... send!


----------



## ucmoto

Just got my shipping notice! Looks like I got lucky in not waiting much at all.

Just curious, how long has the shipping taken to the US, ballpark figure?


Now to order straps...


----------



## Uwe W.

ucmoto said:


> Just curious, how long has the shipping taken to the US, ballpark figure?


2 - 5 days


----------



## Travelller

jspeakman said:


> Slightly off topic I know but how are you finding the O1V and how does it compare to the OVM, size and quality wise? Absolutely love my OVM and was saving for a Helson Skindiver for that vintage Fifty Fathoms vibe. However the O1V has gorgeous vintage Rolex style (arguably with some FF features), and possibly a better buy both in terms of cost and looks...


FYI only, I plan an "addendum" for my O1V overview that should cover most of your Qs - but I can say *quality-wise, both are excellent*. At the end of the day, it's down to a question of taste and what's important to you _(like lug holes, maybe... ;-))_.
If I had to pick _ but I don't have to! _ I would keep the O1V, simply because imho it's more unique and I simply can't resist a "domed" crystal b-)


----------



## sandya

Hi
I bit the bullet and ordered my first Steinhart on Feb 10 (OVM). I was thinking it would be shipped in March. Just got the email: SHIPPED!!
I guess beginner's luck!!


----------



## vokotin

sandya said:


> Hi
> I bit the bullet and ordered my first Steinhart on Feb 10 (OVM). I was thinking it would be shipped in March. Just got the email: SHIPPED!!
> *I guess beginner's luck!!*


Without doubt. :-d


----------



## Travelller

I like Steinhart's bracelet and still have it mounted on my O1V but a "MilSub" demands to be worn on NATO! ;-) As I've no 22mm straps, I ordered two along with my OVM from Steinhart and thought I'd mentioned it briefly. The quality is very good for the asking price. I'd prefer polished "keepers" but the brushed ones are also fine as they compliment the brushed accents of the "Sub".

I have a 20mm "Bond" strap for my SD and I had hoped the Steinhart one was a match, but far from it. Some will like the steinhart version but it's not going to make an appearance on my OVM... . A shame, too, because finding 22mm NATOs are easier said than done!

_Steinhart's "red/olive", "black/grey" and no-name 20mm "Bond" NATOs_









_Bond... James Bond._


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Travelller

^The invisible shirt ;-)


----------



## mesaboogie18

Some shots of my OVM from last weekend.


----------



## jspeakman

Travelller said:


> FYI only, I plan an "addendum" for my O1V overview that should cover most of your Qs - but I can say *quality-wise, both are excellent*. At the end of the day, it's down to a question of taste and what's important to you _(like lug holes, maybe... ;-))_.
> If I had to pick _ but I don't have to! _ I would keep the O1V, simply because imho it's more unique and I simply can't resist a "domed" crystal b-)


That's the one - good old Steiny to come up with another great classic vintage style diver. Looking forward to the addendum

Cheers

Jez


----------



## Skv

Travelller said:


> I like Steinhart's bracelet and still have it mounted on my O1V but a "MilSub" demands to be worn on NATO! ;-) As I've no 22mm straps, I ordered two along with my OVM from Steinhart and thought I'd mentioned it briefly. The quality is very good for the asking price. I'd prefer polished "keepers" but the brushed ones are also fine as they compliment the brushed accents of the "Sub".
> 
> I have a 20mm "Bond" strap for my SD and I had hoped the Steinhart one was a match, but far from it. Some will like the steinhart version but it's not going to make an appearance on my OVM... . A shame, too, because finding 22mm NATOs are easier said than done!
> 
> _Steinhart's "red/olive", "black/grey" and no-name 20mm "Bond" NATOs_


Try Maratac or Phoenix nato straps. Availabile in 22mm and superb quality.


----------



## Sigfortunata

Jelle86 said:


> Try Maratac or Phoenix nato straps. Availabile in 22mm and superb quality.


For the authentic MilSub look mount the OVM on Phoenix 22mm Admiralty grey NATO


----------



## Skv

I have that same one indeed. One downside to that strap is that the holes are quite far a part from each other. This causes the watch to be either too tight or too loose. Just doesn't fit as I want it to. The maratac does a better job imho.


----------



## ucmoto

Jelle86 said:


> I have that same one indeed. One downside to that strap is that the holes are quite far a part from each other. This causes the watch to be either too tight or too loose. Just doesn't fit as I want it to. The maratac does a better job imho.


Still waiting for my watch to arrive, but have already ordered 3 straps. Hopefully, one is a winner!


----------



## micahpop

Jelle86 said:


> I have that same one indeed. One downside to that strap is that the holes are quite far a part from each other. This causes the watch to be either too tight or too loose. Just doesn't fit as I want it to. The maratac does a better job imho.


If you have a scratch awl, heat it up and enlarge the hole that's too tight and you should get a slightly better fit.


----------



## Skv

It is not the hole itself that is too tight, it is the distance in between holes that is too large. Anyway, I hope it stretches a bit over time, so the tight fit will become a good fit


----------



## hidden by leaves

Ordered! |>

(and thanks Uwe for your advice)


----------



## vokotin

hidden by leaves said:


> Ordered! |>


Well done Anthony! You are going to love it, mine says hi btw...


----------



## hidden by leaves

vokotin said:


> Well done Anthony! You are going to love it, mine says hi btw...


Thank you Francesco, and looking good there!

Best,
Anthony


----------



## micahpop

Jelle86 said:


> It is not the hole itself that is too tight, it is the distance in between holes that is too large. Anyway, I hope it stretches a bit over time, so the tight fit will become a good fit


Yes, I understand and should have worded my post better. But if you enlarge the hole that makes the strap a bit tight, it will shorten the distance to the next hole, thus making the fit a bit looser. Hope that makes it more clear.


----------



## Travelller

Travelller said:


> ...I love the look of the OVM on Nato - and history shows that if any Submariner should be on Nato - it's the MilSub b-) However, Nato has the downside that it lifts the case off the wrist, making the OVM really sit high on your wrist... . I never even considered moving the O1V to Nato for this reason_.._.


As a side note, I have access to an accurate scale at the office and I pass by (that room) daily, so each time I have a new combo on my wrist I throw it on the scale just out of curiosity...

OVM w/bracelet - 197g, w/NATO, 101g
O1V w/bracelet - 190g, w/NATO, _94g (estimated)_
16600 w/bracelet - 143g, w/NATO, 100g

So if you're the type that's more weary of weight than a watch's diameter, put your O1V / OVM on NATO and you're all set ;-)


----------



## Loco

Travelller said:


> So if you're the type that's more weary of weight than a watch's diameter, put your O1V / OVM on NATO and you're all set ;-)


If you are really concerned about lifting a 190 g watch I think it best that you hit the gym before buying the watch. Just kidding my friend :-d, my mind was wandering and when it does who knows what will happen.

Have a great day.

Dean


----------



## Travelller

Loco said:


> If you are really concerned about lifting a 190 g watch...


On the contrary, I like to feel the presence of the watch on my wrist |> - my Mühle S.A.R. Chrono weighs in at 220g - love it! I'm talking about long-time Rolex Sub wearers; the links and solid end-links that come with my 16600 are heavy (read: solid!) compared to the classic "tuna can" bracelets delivered with the older Rolex Subs and GMTs. Compare then the 16600's ~53g bracelet to Steinhart's 107g bracelet and you can image the average tuna-can bracelet owner will freak :-d


----------



## busch12

I ordered mine a week ago today thinking it wouldn't get here until march or april, but it landed here in Indiana today!

This thing is fantastic and I am blown away by it!


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## sveol

That owm is a looker. Now I'm thinking I might just change to this, I have the ocean 1 red on preorder. Wear it in good health  

Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## crowat

Just received a FedEx invoice for $23.17 for USA customs duties. I received the watch on 2/7.

Still less than Euro VAT. 

Just posting it as an fyi, as I didn't see folks talking about US customs duties in the thread.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W.

crowat said:


> Just posting it as an fyi, as I didn't see folks talking about US customs duties in the thread.


Could be because it's been often discussed in other threads. Keep in mind it's an international forum with international members and buyers, so we could be discussing customs for a myriad number of countries.


----------



## crowat

Uwe W. said:


> Could be because it's been often discussed in other threads. Keep in mind it's an international forum with international members and buyers, so we could be discussing customs for a myriad number of countries.


I know this is an international forum. Did not mean to imply any different.

I did see folks talking about taxes they pay in their countries in a couple other threads. However in this thread i only saw, people talking about the OMV price with and w/out VAT. Figured it was worth a mention the import duties USA folks would pay so they can figure out their full price.


----------



## NS77

Just received my ovm after very long wait. Absolutely gorgeous. No issues noted.

Just wanted to share and add to the plethora of images here.

Will be posting close up shots soon !


----------



## NS77

As promised, some close up shots on key features I specifically love about the watch. I'm confident you guys would share the same sentiments.

A very strong pull factor personally is the sword tip seconds hand.

A general question : are you guys aware of any other dive watches with sword hands but without a cyclops and date?

Especially if it has a emerald green bezel.


----------



## vokotin

NS77 said:


> A very strong pull factor personally is the sword tip seconds hand.
> 
> A general question : are you guys aware of any other dive watches with sword hands but without a cyclops and date?


I do love sword hands.
I would suggest you to check the Armida A9 500m out.


----------



## Travelller

NS77 said:


> ...are you guys aware of any other dive watches with sword hands but without a cyclops and date?


That's a very nice shot, well done |>

Yes, well, you could go with a 5517; AFAIK it also has sword hands... ;-)


----------



## sandya

fluppyboy said:


> My not buying one does not make the decision for mismatched WR ratings any less dumb than what it would be if I did buy one. One has nothing to do with the other. What makes the decision even weirder (and dumber, IMO) is to then include the Ocean One logo on the dial as well. Are they going to be "authentic", or are they having a bet each way? I'm sorry, it just does not work both ways... the Ocean One logo looks different enough from the one on the old Milsub, different enough that I just cannot understand the misleading WR numbers on the dial.
> 
> (BTW, I do not plan to buy one, and yes, that is one of the reasons why not).
> 
> P.S. And I am not bashing the Steinhart brand, before anyone starts that nonsense - I already have a Steinhart that I am very happy with, and I think they make great watches. I also think that in this case they screwed up the dial on what could have been the perfect watch.


Having bought one without knowing about the mismatch, I agree it feels very weird. I am dreading the moment when my watch loving friend is going to examine it. I can't explain it to anybody.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

sandya said:


> Having bought one without knowing about the mismatch, I agree it feels very weird. I am dreading the moment when my watch loving friend is going to examine it.


You'll live, I think... . If I have to explain a €350 watch to my WIS friends... you get where I'm going with this, right?


----------



## Riker

Wouldn't be too worried about it mate. If you agree it wears great, looks great & value for money is exceptional then that should be all that matters & that is all you tell them.



sandya said:


> Having bought one without knowing about the mismatch, I agree it feels very weird. I am dreading the moment when my watch loving friend is going to examine it. I can't explain it to anybody.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## NS77

Travelller said:


> That's a very nice shot, well done |>
> 
> Yes, well, you could go with a 5517; AFAIK it also has sword hands... ;-)


Heh, sure ! Probably go pick one up later. =P


----------



## Degauss

Ok, so I've been wearing this watch every day now for about 2.5 weeks and I thought I would give my short review of the OVM. Other watches I own are from IWC and Victorinox, so these are my references although they are in a completely different price class.

*Lets start with the PROS:*

Great retro look (I get a lot of reactions to it). I really like the domed sapphire crystal.
Keeps good time. Running at approx. +4sec/day. Steinhart chose the ETA 2824-2 Elbore, so it's a safe choice, but nothing fancy.
Clasp works well with a nice responsive click and doesn't have any play or rattle. Also it has 4 micro-adjustment holes which are nice considering there are no half links on the bracelet.
The bracelet is thick but comfortable, and the screws make sizing a cinch. Just dab some Loctite 222 on the inner thread.
Bang for buck value is unmatched imho

*Now the CONS:*

As mentioned, there are no half links for sizing the bracelet. Minor detail, but nice to have nonetheless
Lack of finish. There are some sharp edges on the watch in a few places like the forward and back edges of the clasp, around the bezel and on the engraving of the back. The edges on the back engraving have managed to remove most of my arm hair where the watch resides.
No diver extension on the clasp.
The lume is not that strong, however it does manage to glow throughout the night. It's just not that bright.
The bezel and pearl do not line up exactly at 12:00 on the face. This is a little annoying being a few degrees off.

All in all, the OVM is a pretty solid package for the price. This is a very cheap watch that manages to deliver quite an impression. There are some finish issues, and small details that owners of more expensive watches will have a problem with, but nothing that would keep me from recommending this as an everyday beater.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Travelller

Degauss said:


> Ok, so I've been wearing this watch every day now for about 2.5 weeks and I thought I would give my short review of the OVM ... All in all, the OVM is a pretty solid package for the price. This is a very cheap watch that manages to deliver quite an impression. There are some finish issues, and small details that owners of more expensive watches will have a problem with, but nothing that would keep me from recommending this as an everyday beater...


Good, candid review - thanks for sharing your experience with us so far :-!


----------



## micahpop

Degauss said:


> This is a very cheap watch that manages to deliver quite an impression.


While I think I understand what you're trying to say, a $400+ dollar watch would not be categorized by a lot of people as cheap or inexpensive, much less very cheap.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I enjoyed reading them.


----------



## bvc2005

Perhaps, Degause meant "cheap" as in "inexpensive?


micahpop said:


> While I think I understand what you're trying to say, a $400+ dollar watch would not be categorized by a lot of people as cheap or inexpensive, much less very cheap.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I enjoyed reading them.


----------



## busch12

Since I put my OVM on this crown and buckle marina strap I haven't been able to take it off.


----------



## t3ded

Hey Guys, Are you guys running with the standard spring bars when changing your straps ?? If not what do you use and where can i get some ?
All feedback appreciated


----------



## Uwe W.

t3ded said:


> Hey Guys, Are you guys running with the standard spring bars when changing your straps ?? If not what do you use and where can i get some ?
> All feedback appreciated


Many, many threads here on the subject of springbars. Try the forum's search function and you'll find a wealth of information including thorough answers to your questions. ;-)


----------



## kelt

As Uwe W mentionned, plenty of informations/recommandations about the spring bars in archives.

This is my only gripe with Steinhart, the standard 1,5mm bars supplied with my OVM dlc are not up to the Watch quality, they have already suffered from a year of use involving some physical hard labour.

The spring bars delivered by Steinhart are 1,5mm thick, one has developped a kink where the ist link of the bracelet hinges on the end link, nothing serious, but sufficient for me to have the two spring bars replaced by a thicker model (1,8mm) I had in store (spare set suplied with the cloth strap of the Tudor Black Bay).

Spring bars must be seen as consummable items, they wear with time, their internal spring may rust, regular inspections and a supply of spare available can prevent a fall of the Watch.


----------



## erikclabaugh

Degauss said:


> Ok, so I've been wearing this watch every day now for about 2.5 weeks and I thought I would give my short review of the OVM. Other watches I own are from IWC and Victorinox, so these are my references although they are in a completely different price class.
> 
> *Lets start with the PROS:*
> 
> Great retro look (I get a lot of reactions to it). I really like the domed sapphire crystal.
> Keeps good time. Running at approx. +4sec/day. Steinhart chose the ETA 2824-2 Elbore, so it's a safe choice, but nothing fancy.
> Clasp works well with a nice responsive click and doesn't have any play or rattle. Also it has 4 micro-adjustment holes which are nice considering there are no half links on the bracelet.
> The bracelet is thick but comfortable, and the screws make sizing a cinch. Just dab some Loctite 222 on the inner thread.
> Bang for buck value is unmatched imho
> 
> *Now the CONS:*
> 
> As mentioned, there are no half links for sizing the bracelet. Minor detail, but nice to have nonetheless
> Lack of finish. There are some sharp edges on the watch in a few places like the forward and back edges of the clasp, around the bezel and on the engraving of the back. The edges on the back engraving have managed to remove most of my arm hair where the watch resides.
> No diver extension on the clasp.
> The lume is not that strong, however it does manage to glow throughout the night. It's just not that bright.
> The bezel and pearl do not line up exactly at 12:00 on the face. This is a little annoying being a few degrees off.
> 
> All in all, the OVM is a pretty solid package for the price. This is a very cheap watch that manages to deliver quite an impression. There are some finish issues, and small details that owners of more expensive watches will have a problem with, but nothing that would keep me from recommending this as an everyday beater.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


I would guess that the OVM falls somewhere squarely between the IWC and the Victorinox; with IWC representing the high end of fit and finish (although maybe not movement) and Victorinox representing the low end?

I have never owned either brand, so I am curious.

Best
Erik


----------



## Uwe W.

erikclabaugh said:


> I would guess that the OVM falls somewhere squarely between the IWC and the Victorinox; with IWC representing the high end of fit and finish (*although maybe not movement*)


?!?

Maybe I'm misunderstanding your post, but are you claiming that the movement(s) used in IWC watches are more or less on par with the stock ETA movements used by Steinhart?


----------



## Degauss

erikclabaugh said:


> I would guess that the OVM falls somewhere squarely between the IWC and the Victorinox; with IWC representing the high end of fit and finish (although maybe not movement) and Victorinox representing the low end?
> 
> I have never owned either brand, so I am curious.
> 
> Best
> Erik


Actually, I would place the OVM at a distant third regarding fit and finish.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

I should clarify. i put that caveat in my post because I understand that IWC uses modified ETA movements in most of its low price point (a relative term, admittedly) watches. I recognize that these might be highly modified, but so are the new Steinhart movements (which, admittedly do not appear in the OVM). Nevertheless, that is why I used this language. So yes, in a way, I am suggesting that the movements are comparable in that they are manufactured by the same company and start out as identical engines. Clearly, modifications are made along the way, but that can be a good thing and a bad thing when it comes to practical issues like servicing. Anyway, I'm not trying to start a ruckus. I would love to own any number of IWC watches and simply don't have the funds. Kudos to those who do!

Best
Erik


----------



## erikclabaugh

Degauss said:


> Actually, I would place the OVM at a distant third regarding fit and finish.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I think I need to start giving Victorinox watches some more serious consideration. They have many fans (especially on the affordables thread), but I have always discounted the brand because of their licensing of the Swiss Army logo (or the other way around... I really don't know). To me, this made the brand seem like "fashion watches" and I have never taken them seriously. Maybe it is time that I put my prejudices aside and purchase one. I have an OVM, and love it. If the quality of Victorinox is substantially above this, they would be a bargain anywhere under 2 or 3k in my opinion.

This is, of course, why WUS is so great. It opens you up to new ideas and experiences you might have otherwise ignored!

Cheers!

EC


----------



## Travelller

*Huh?*



Degauss said:


> Actually, I would place the OVM at a distant third regarding fit and finish...


Wow, that must be some Victorinox you own... my Airboss Mach IV is on par with both my Steinharts.
Going back to your review:


T_he lume is not that strong, however it does manage to glow throughout the night. It's just not that bright.
_ 
_The bezel and pearl do not line up exactly at 12:00 on the face. This is a little annoying being a few degrees off._ 

The lume on my Mach IV is no better than both my OVM and O1V and with both, the bezel pip lines up perfectly. My Mach IV has a nicely-finished "stock" 6498, but it's priced at OVER TWICE that of a Steinhart's own "stock" 6497-Pilot. :-(

It could be that there is a [very minor] difference in finish, but your suggestion of a "distant third" is way off imo, at least in my own first-hand experience... . :think: Now I really have to know what Victorinox you're talking about!


----------



## dainese

Just got mine delivered today at work. Great look... Should have joined the club long ago!

I have a Tudor Black Bay, Raymond weil maestro phase De lune, planet ocean, smp and the finish is great in the ovm. I'm no expert so I will not make the call on which is 'better'. I might just add that the black Bay has a great polished side case that beautifully transitions to a thin brushed strip on the case.

I think the ovm markers on the dial are a great colour but their flat and albeit are low in lume material.

The crystal is a delight and the crown is lovely to hold and watch.



















Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Degauss

*Re: Huh?*



Travelller said:


> Wow, that must be some Victorinox you own... my Airboss Mach IV is on par with both my Steinharts.
> Going back to your review:
> 
> 
> T_he lume is not that strong, however it does manage to glow throughout the night. It's just not that bright.
> _
> _The bezel and pearl do not line up exactly at 12:00 on the face. This is a little annoying being a few degrees off._
> 
> The lume on my Mach IV is no better than both my OVM and O1V and with both, the bezel pip lines up perfectly. My Mach IV has a nicely-finished "stock" 6498, but it's priced at OVER TWICE that of a Steinhart's own "stock" 6497-Pilot. :-(
> 
> It could be that there is a [very minor] difference in finish, but your suggestion of a "distant third" is way off imo, at least in my own first-hand experience... . :think: Now I really have to know what Victorinox you're talking about!


Right now, the only Victorinox I have is the Dive Master 500 mechanical. In my opinion, the DM 500 has an overall better build quality, and much better attention to detail. The middle bracelet links do not have sharp edges (like the OVM), nor does the clasp or case engravings. Even my Casio G-Shocks have engraved case backs, and Casio has taken the time to smooth them out.

The DM 500 also uses a _lightly _customized 2892-A2, which is also IMO slightly better than the 2824-2. The lume is, for lack of a better word, powerful on the DM 500. But let's keep in mind that it retails for almost 3x the price of the OVM, and I am in no way defending the pricing strategy of Victorinox.

I've also had the Airboss Mach 6 chronograph (sold it a few weeks ago), and as you mentioned, Traveller, the lume on the Airboss models is not that great.

I'm not trying to bash the OVM, I really love it and as I mentioned in my "review", the bang for buck value is hard to match. However, there are 2 sides to every coin, and I wanted to mention the things I found to be on the negative side as well.


----------



## Travelller

OT


Degauss said:


> Right now, the only Victorinox I have is the Dive Master 500 mechanical...


Okay, that answers plenty. I'm sure the DM500's lume is way up there; like Mühle, the lume on VSA's *dive* watches receive special attention. I had a quick look at their site and their mechanical-watch collection has considerably thinned-out since I purchased my Mach (2011) and I'll go further and say the only [mechanical] watch worth consideration is the DM500 series. I took the Mach 4 because I wanted a hand-wound Pilot and (alas) I didn't know of Steinhart at the time. When I consider Steinhart's "premium" 6497, I wish I had done more research... *sighs*

_I rather doubt that VSA's 500s get this level of modding... ;-)_









It think if you had written that VSA's _DM500_ puts the OVM at a distant third I would have been less surprised... |>


----------



## Degauss

Travelller said:


> OT
> 
> _I rather doubt that VSA's 500s get this level of modding... ;-)_


Definitely not. I really like what Steinhart is doing with their Premium Series. I'd like to see an OVM with the ST.5 (or a no-date version of it)!


----------



## Riker

Congrats dainese & welcome to the Steinhart forum....

Mate if possible I'd reckon a bunch of guys would like to see comparo shots of the Ocean along side the Black Bay & others. I know I would especially along side the beautiful Black Bay with it's similar vintage characteristics...



dainese said:


> Just got mine delivered today at work. Great look... Should have joined the club long ago!
> 
> I have a Tudor Black Bay, Raymond weil maestro phase De lune, planet ocean, smp and the finish is great in the ovm. I'm no expert so I will not make the call on which is 'better'. I might just add that the black Bay has a great polished side case that beautifully transitions to a thin brushed strip on the case.
> 
> I think the ovm markers on the dial are a great colour but their flat and albeit are low in lume material.
> 
> The crystal is a delight and the crown is lovely to hold and watch.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese

Riker said:


> Congrats dainese & welcome to the Steinhart forum....
> 
> Mate if possible I'd reckon a bunch of guys would like to see comparo shots of the Ocean along side the Black Bay & others. I know I would especially along side the beautiful Black Bay with it's similar vintage characteristics...


Thanks Riker.

Sure thing. I wish I had a macro lens. See what I can muster up with phone or point and shoot. I have an slr but can't seem to get good macros without a macro lens. Anyway, here are some teasers from last night. 



























And for curiosity:









Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## kelt

OVM and BlackBay on Bracelet:

Although the BB (41mmx12,8mm) is smaller and thinner than the OVM (41,5mmx14,5mm) the BB feels bigger on the wrist.


----------



## dainese

I adore this on the vintage leather. Hands down a winner for me. The bracelet is timeless but the leather makes the details pop. Perhaps also thrusting it back into its rightful era too?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMac

I'm still waiting for mine to arrive! It's been a week since I've made my order but no update on it shipping out yet and as far as I know on the website it says that it is in stock... Has anyone else encountered really slow shipping time?


----------



## bvc2005

kelt06 said:


> OVM and BlackBay on Bracelet:
> 
> Although the BB (41mmx12,8mm) is smaller and thinner than the OVM (41,5mmx14,5mm) the BB feels bigger on the wrist.


That BB is simply gorgeous!


----------



## jgv1966

Mine just arrived:


----------



## ijeet

And here is mine, maybe only one in this side of the world. ;-)









-Ijeet


----------



## Skv

kelt06 said:


> OVM and BlackBay on Bracelet:
> 
> Although the BB (41mmx12,8mm) is smaller and thinner than the OVM (41,5mmx14,5mm) the BB feels bigger on the wrist.


Lovely Tudor. Its on my longlist.


----------



## raze

The BB is awesome and I almost pulled the trigger on one a couple times. For now im going for an OVM, O1V combination.


----------



## dainese

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## continentalg5

Just as a heads up to anyone still waiting on a watch, here's the email I got from Steinhart regarding the delays in processing orders:

_Dear Chris,

due to our move and several telephone- and internet crashes we are far behind with all our work. Today, we are packing orders with payment date Feb. 20[SUP]th[/SUP].

Your payment reached us on the 25[SUP]th[/SUP]. Therefore, pls give us some more days. Thx.

Viele Grüße,
Best regards,

Judith H. Kuchler
Steinhart Watches GmbH_

Nothing to do but to wait, I guess.


----------



## t3ded

I'm still waiting for mine, phoned them today they said they were processing orders from 20th February and mine ordered 25th February should be dispatched late this early next week, so will still sport this one until it arrives, hope it's worth it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

t3ded said:


> should be dispatched late this early next week


:think: .....*Let's all hope that's in the future near sometime.....*:-!


----------



## crowat

Had my watch for about a month. Been wearing it daily and liking it a lot.

Here are a couple of quick phone pics.









You can see that my bezel is off a bit in the following pictures.










It just doesn't sit right on 12.


----------



## TheMac

Thanks for the heads up fellas, I guess I'll be waiting a little bit longer for mine...


----------



## raze

crowat said:


> Had my watch for about a month. Been wearing it daily and liking it a lot.
> 
> Here are a couple of quick phone pics.
> You can see that my bezel is off a bit in the following pictures.
> It just doesn't sit right on 12.


I wonder if theres an easy fix for that. Seems to be quite common for this watch. Maybe pop off the insert and re apply it?


----------



## kelt

raze said:


> I wonder if theres an easy fix for that. Seems to be quite common for this watch. Maybe pop off the insert and re apply it?


The insert is glued to the bezel, warm up the bezel (hair dryer) to soften the two sided tape and using the pip for leverage, re-align the insert.


----------



## raze

kelt06 said:


> The insert is glued to the bezel, warm up the bezel (hair dryer) to soften the two sided tape and using the pip for leverage, re-align the insert.


Many thanks for the help! Hoping I wont need to do that but its very good to know there is an easy fix.


----------



## crowat

kelt06 said:


> The insert is glued to the bezel, warm up the bezel (hair dryer) to soften the two sided tape and using the pip for leverage, re-align the insert.


Will this work? I guess worst case I would need a new sticky tape.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kelt

crowat said:


> Will this work? I guess worst case I would need a new sticky tape.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It worked for me!

When I replaced the bezel insert of my OVM by a new one bought from Steinhart (perfect service as usual), I fitted the new insert slightly out of line, and I was able to relocate it to my satisfaction without damages.


----------



## Uwe W.

crowat said:


> Will this work? I guess worst case I would need a new sticky tape.


Yes, especially when you consider that you only need to move the insert such a tiny amount.


----------



## jgv1966

It's perfect nato:


----------



## Skv

I have ordered a Steinhart leather strap. Pics will follow soon.


----------



## Skv

Here it is!


----------



## Omega_556




----------



## hidden by leaves

Arrived about half an hour ago. Didn't even unwrap the bracelet, just removed it and straight onto the Phoenix admiralty grey NATO I had waiting. I've read a lot about the OVM, and I don't have a lot to add save to say that the praise and positives are very well-deserved. Just a great looking, well-made, versatile piece. If this thing keeps good time I might just giggle (and I never giggle) b-)










Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## sjbroadhead

hidden by leaves said:


> Arrived about half an hour ago. Didn't even unwrap the bracelet, just removed it and straight onto the Phoenix admiralty grey NATO I had waiting. I've read a lot about the OVM, and I don't have a lot to add save to say that the praise and positives are very well-deserved. Just a great looking, well-made, versatile piece. If this thing keeps good time I might just giggle (and I never giggle) b-)
> Cheers,
> Anthony


Looks great!!! When did you order? I ordered mine Thursday and based in UK so you might be able to give me an indication of how long I have to wait

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves

sjbroadhead said:


> Looks great!!! When did you order? I ordered mine Thursday and based in UK so you might be able to give me an indication of how long I have to wait
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Well I placed my order just before Steinhart moved offices (Feb. 14 I think), and I'm in Canada... so I wouldn't try to glean too much from that with respect to your circumstances (especially with stock levels changing etc.), but I hope your arrives soon!


----------



## Farlius

hidden by leaves said:


> Arrived about half an hour ago. Didn't even unwrap the bracelet, just removed it and straight onto the Phoenix admiralty grey NATO I had waiting. I've read a lot about the OVM, and I don't have a lot to add save to say that the praise and positives are very well-deserved. Just a great looking, well-made, versatile piece. If this thing keeps good time I might just giggle (and I never giggle) b-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Anthony


Where is that Nato from? (just curious....looks like the awesome one I have for my OVM....)


----------



## hidden by leaves

Farlius said:


> Where is that Nato from? (just curious....looks like the awesome one I have for my OVM....)


Thank you... I ordered my Phoenix from GasGasBones. Simple, prompt service and great product.

Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## Farlius

hidden by leaves said:


> Thank you... I ordered my Phoenix from GasGasBones. Simple, prompt service and great product.
> 
> Cheers,
> Anthony


NICE. I hear good things about GGB's.

Mines from Strapcode.










They've been pretty good to deal with and a wide selection, but to give credit, Crown and Buckle has been pretty stellar for all my other Nato needs.

Not sure of their Canuck shipping, but it might beat UK or Hong Kong (?).

Sent from my iPhone using TapaTapaTapatalk


----------



## Henraa

Farlius said:


> NICE. I hear good things about GGB's.
> 
> Mines from Strapcode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been pretty good to deal with and a wide selection, but to give credit, Crown and Buckle has been pretty stellar for all my other Nato needs.
> 
> Not sure of their Canuck shipping, but it might beat UK or Hong Kong (?).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TapaTapaTapatalk


The watch looks stunning on the grey NATO in your pic and I think I have decided this will be my next watch. Just got to save the cash now!


----------



## Skv

hidden by leaves said:


> Arrived about half an hour ago. Didn't even unwrap the bracelet, just removed it and straight onto the Phoenix admiralty grey NATO I had waiting. I've read a lot about the OVM, and I don't have a lot to add save to say that the praise and positives are very well-deserved. Just a great looking, well-made, versatile piece. If this thing keeps good time I might just giggle (and I never giggle) b-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Anthony


I have the same nato. The Maratac gold nato is also absolutely beautiful on this watch. Nevertheless I have decided to stick with the leather strap for now


----------



## bvc2005

hidden by leaves said:


> Arrived about half an hour ago. Didn't even unwrap the bracelet, just removed it and straight onto the Phoenix admiralty grey NATO I had waiting. I've read a lot about the OVM, and I don't have a lot to add save to say that the praise and positives are very well-deserved. Just a great looking, well-made, versatile piece. If this thing keeps good time I might just giggle (and I never giggle)
> 
> Cheers,
> Anthony


Congratulations! Did it ship DHL Post or courrier, and did you get hit with Duties, GST and PST?


----------



## hidden by leaves

bvc2005 said:


> Congratulations! Did it ship DHL Post or courrier, and did you get hit with Duties, GST and PST?


Thank you. I requested DHL prior to ordering, and the folks at Steinhart obliged with no issue. I was fortunate and did not get hit with HST/duty upon delivery by Canada Post.


----------



## bvc2005

hidden by leaves said:


> Thank you. I requested DHL prior to ordering, and the folks at Steinhart obliged with no issue. I was fortunate and did not get hit with HST/duty upon delivery by Canada Post.


That makes the deal even sweeter!


----------



## Travelller

The different faces of the OVM... |>


----------



## micahpop

Very impressed that you took those four pics in two minutes!


----------



## TheMac

FedEx just delivered my OVM this morning! So f'in happy, pics to follow soon.


----------



## TheMac

Got this in the morning and here's the wrist shot. Can't wait to put it on a olive green Zulu with brass hardware!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WFH

Mine arrived today!! Ordered 27/02, shipped 11/03.

I'm blown away by the quality and finish especially at this price point. I think it's fair to proudly say that I've seen *no QC issues so far*, no dust, no bezel alignment issue, no fallen hand, no scratch...

Kudos to Steinhart!!


----------



## jgv1966

I've been trying different straps


----------



## sjbroadhead

stockae92 said:


> thanks for the pix :-!


Congrats!! Working on your time lines I reckon I may have mine by this time next week.!


----------



## t3ded

I just can't decide what strap suits this watch the best .... I want it to be semi casual so took off the bracelet, tried on bond NATO black NATO grey NATO and keep going back to this chocolate leather cheapo strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese

t3ded said:


> I just can't decide what strap suits this watch the best .... I want it to be semi casual so took off the bracelet, tried on bond NATO black NATO grey NATO and keep going back to this chocolate leather cheapo strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is best:


















Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## t3ded

I've gone with this today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esmarquette

Just put mine on black leather with deployment and love it.


----------



## Painfreak

Loving it. Waiting for some nato to come.


----------



## Farlius

Painfreak said:


> Loving it. Waiting for some nato to come.


Is it the lighting or is that a ceramic bezel? The pip looks white also. I only ask because I swapped out the bezel in my OVM DLC to an Ocean 1 ceramic and it looks eerily the same.

Looks good either way!

Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using TapaTapaTapatalk


----------



## Painfreak

Farlius said:


> Is it the lighting or is that a ceramic bezel? The pip looks white also. I only ask because I swapped out the bezel in my OVM DLC to an Ocean 1 ceramic and it looks eerily the same.
> 
> Looks good either way!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TapaTapaTapatalk


Hi, i swapped out the original bezel to a ceramic ones.


----------



## Farlius

Painfreak said:


> Hi, i swapped out the original bezel to a ceramic ones.


Ha ha! Great minds, as they say...

I always wondered what that ceramic bezel would look like on my Stainless Steel OVM, and now I know.

Pretty cool, thanks!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using TapaTapaTapatalk


----------



## Will3020

Totally loving the OVM :-/










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandya

Ovm on NATO bond

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves

Panatime "light brown vintage" leather zulu arrived today. I like it (a lot).





























Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Cyberroller

Here is my OVM! Just arrived yesterday  Hot, extremely hot! I love this watches!


----------



## busch12

Regarding the comparison to the victorinox a few pages back...

I know this is an older post but I'm going to add to it. I own an OVM (absolutely love it) as well as a Victorinox officer day date and I will say the victorinox is much more nicely finished. To be honest it is my best finished watch I own. I'm comparing it to my hamilton jazzmaster auto chrono, orient saturation diver, magrette MPP, and my sumo. It doesn't make sense, as the Victorinox's I see sitting in the display cases at macy's look cheap, but this one is a beauty. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## wkd

Omega_556 said:


> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-rjY29TNlDcw/Uxqy2wA_IcI/AAAAAAAADAc/rR8h0hjcC-A/w958-h719-no/IMG_4981.JPG


is this the STEINHART "Bracelet Vintage Brown" strap?


----------



## jpfwatch

OVM with Military Grey Nato strap


----------



## Henraa

I think the grey Nato is the best combination I have seen. Once I have the cash this will be my option too, very nice


----------



## Omega_556

wkd said:


> is this the STEINHART "Bracelet Vintage Brown" strap?


Yes


----------



## jpfwatch

2 pictures of the ovm with light grey (RAF) nato strap


----------



## Cyberroller

My OVM today! Friday office dive & coffee


----------



## Loevhagen

The OVM watch is a beaut.


----------



## Cyberroller

Today in St.Petersburg  Almost spring!!!


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Farlius

Loevhagen said:


> The OVM watch is a beaut.


Hmmm. I like. Don't see it on a black leather strap too often.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using TapaTapaTapatalk


----------



## scamp007

Hello guys,

I'm usually over on F20, but I've just ordered an OVM, not sure how long the delivery is likely to be but as I can't quite afford a MilSub I'm hoping the Steinhart will fit the bill.

I'll post pics as soon as it arrives of course.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

Welcome over scamp.... Re delivery, it could be a couple of weeks but realistically a month or two at the long end isn't uncommon...


----------



## Painfreak

Finally time to change the look with different nato straps.


----------



## garettb16

Ordered and paid for mine two days ago direct from Steinhart. I still haven't heard back from them.

Is that common?


----------



## andygog

I ordered one on the 19th, had confirmation of payment on the 20th. Still waiting for shipping confirmation. Already got the nato's lined up.


----------



## SHiggs121

I'm also waiting for my first Steinhart, OVM of course.

Here are my dates:
Order placed online at Steinhart(watch was in stock): _12th March 2014_
"PayPal payment details" email from Steinhart: _13th March_.
Paid using PayPal: _13th March_.
"Payment received" email from Steinhart: _14th March_. (email detailing that goods would be dispatched with tracking number no later than 5 working days after this email)

I was expecting to receive tracking number no later than: _21st March_.
It's currently _25th March_, no word of delay from Steinhart.

No complaints(yet), I've sent them an email asking for an update today. I'm aware they have moved recently so this is understandable, watch still in stock, however I would've expected a courtesy email informing me of a delay.
FYI -shipping to the UK(not that this makes any difference to dispatch dates). Will update soon when I know more.

Looking forward to joining the club.


----------



## sjbroadhead

SHiggs121 said:


> I'm also waiting for my first Steinhart, OVM of course.
> 
> Here are my dates:
> Order placed online at Steinhart(watch was in stock): _12th March 2014_
> "PayPal payment details" email from Steinhart: _13th March_.
> Paid using PayPal: _13th March_.
> "Payment received" email from Steinhart: _14th March_. (email detailing that goods would be dispatched with tracking number no later than 5 working days after this email)
> 
> I was expecting to receive tracking number no later than: _21st March_.
> It's currently _25th March_, no word of delay from Steinhart.
> 
> No complaints(yet), I've sent them an email asking for an update today. I'm aware they have moved recently so this is understandable, watch still in stock, however I would've expected a courtesy email informing me of a delay.
> FYI -shipping to the UK(not that this makes any difference to dispatch dates). Will update soon when I know more.
> 
> Looking forward to joining the club.


I originally ordered mine on 6th (in the uk)

It arrived yesterday so you should see yours early next week

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberroller

My OVM today in office


----------



## dainese

Howdy! 









Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHiggs121

SHiggs121 said:


> I'm also waiting for my first Steinhart, OVM of course.
> 
> Here are my dates:
> Order placed online at Steinhart(watch was in stock): _12th March 2014_
> "PayPal payment details" email from Steinhart: _13th March_.
> Paid using PayPal: _13th March_.
> "Payment received" email from Steinhart: _14th March_. (email detailing that goods would be dispatched with tracking number no later than 5 working days after this email)
> 
> I was expecting to receive tracking number no later than: _21st March_.
> It's currently _25th March_, no word of delay from Steinhart.
> 
> No complaints(yet), I've sent them an email asking for an update today. I'm aware they have moved recently so this is understandable, watch still in stock, however I would've expected a courtesy email informing me of a delay.
> FYI -shipping to the UK(not that this makes any difference to dispatch dates). Will update soon when I know more.
> 
> Looking forward to joining the club.


Quick update on the above, I recieved an email this morning(26th March) from Steinhart:
"we received all your emails, thanks. Your order will be shipped off the next few days.
Sorry about delay, I hope for your understanding."

So they are running about a week or two behind, which isn't too bad considering the move.


----------



## SHiggs121

SHiggs121 said:


> Quick update on the above, I received an email this morning(26th March) from Steinhart:
> "we received all your emails, thanks. Your order will be shipped off the next few days.
> Sorry about delay, I hope for your understanding."
> 
> So they are running about a week or two behind, which isn't too bad considering the move.


Here's another quick update - receiving mixed messages from the Steinhart staff does concern me a little, email received this evening(26th March):
" we expect the next supply of OVM in approx. 1 week. We'll pack and send an email with tracking number ASAP.Thx for waiting. "

Two different staff members have responded to my email, each with a different expected dispatch date of either 28th March or 2nd April. Perhaps worth noting that the Steinhart website does not show the OVM as being out of stock despite the above message.
Just to clarify - I'm not complaining, but merely sharing my experience of sourcing an OVM thus far so as others may get a feel for what to expect.

Once again, can't wait to join the club!


----------



## andygog

The email I received on the 20th stated "Your order will be dispatched within 8 - 12 working days after receipt of your payment", so I'm not going to panic until the end of next week. I must admit that this seems a long time to put a watch in a box and post it, but then I know nothing about online retail, my wife tells me I'm very impatient, and I'm very excited about the OVM!


----------



## Rmalone

I'm bummed! I just had my OVM pop off the nato strap and hit the concrete. Thankfully there's just a ding on the lug. The bezel or bottom of the case had pulled against a doorway as I exited. I suppose the overhanging bezel makes this more likely, along with the case sitting higher off the wrist. 
I'm shocked how easy it is to apply upward pressure on one side of the watch and both spring bars pop right out. It happened while using Gnomon heavy duty bars. I then tried with the stock bars, same results. Put two fingers under the edge of the bezel give a little tug upwards and pop. I really like nato straps for the comfort and ability to quickly change straps. 
Any suggestions? I suppose replacement of the bracelet is the best bet but I'd rather not. For what it's worth I'm a greenhouse grower and I'm constantly reaching into or out of metal carts.


----------



## Omega_556

Rmalone said:


> I'm bummed! I just had my OVM pop off the nato strap and hit the concrete. Thankfully there's just a ding on the lug. The bezel or bottom of the case had pulled against a doorway as I exited. I suppose the overhanging bezel makes this more likely, along with the case sitting higher off the wrist.
> I'm shocked how easy it is to apply upward pressure on one side of the watch and both spring bars pop right out.


Ouch, sorry to hear that.

I just tried this with mine over a mattress with OEM spring bars and mine will not do this.

How tight do you tighten your NATO strap?

Could the holes in the lugs be worn/enlarged?

Just curious as I don't want to have this happen to mine.


----------



## hidden by leaves

Rmalone said:


> I'm bummed! I just had my OVM pop off the nato strap and hit the concrete. Thankfully there's just a ding on the lug. The bezel or bottom of the case had pulled against a doorway as I exited. I suppose the overhanging bezel makes this more likely, along with the case sitting higher off the wrist.
> I'm shocked how easy it is to apply upward pressure on one side of the watch and both spring bars pop right out. It happened while using Gnomon heavy duty bars. I then tried with the stock bars, same results. Put two fingers under the edge of the bezel give a little tug upwards and pop. I really like nato straps for the comfort and ability to quickly change straps.
> Any suggestions? I suppose replacement of the bracelet is the best bet but I'd rather not. For what it's worth I'm a greenhouse grower and I'm constantly reaching into or out of metal carts.


Something's not right here...


----------



## kelt

I agree there is something wrong here, either with the holes in the case or most likely with the spring bars!

A quick observation, the "heavy duty" spring bars have their tips only 1mm long, it's too short for peace of mind.

Heavy Duty Spring Bar

I have used single flanged 2mm spring bars wth my OVM on nylon straps, I had to cut them off when I went back to the bracelet, I could not get them out by force.


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## dainese

Finally unwrapped the bracelet and having a birthday lunch with dear colleague.

Happy Friday from Sydney!


----------



## Travelller

Rmalone said:


> ... I'm shocked how easy it is to apply upward pressure on one side of the watch and both spring bars pop right out ... Put two fingers under the edge of the bezel give a little tug upwards and pop...


I don't understand how you can dislodge BOTH springbars in one go... :-s On the other hand, I was amazed to note how shallow the lug pits(?) are... pretty scary-looking! The OVM is my only no-lug-hole case (I don't like that aspect of the OVM) so I'm not sure how deep / shallow the pits are normally :think:



dainese said:


> Finally unwrapped the bracelet and having a birthday lunch with dear colleague...


Congrats on the OVM - your birthday... your birthday present?


----------



## dainese

Travelller said:


> Congrats on the OVM - your birthday... your birthday present?


Oh no, sorry. I perhaps was not clear enough. I've had the OVM for a month plus now but the bracelet has still been wrapped in package unused. I mounted the bracelet for the first time yesterday and that photo was taken at a colleague's birthday lunch in Sydney CBD.


----------



## Cyberroller

Spring sun in SP  Vintage OVM + vintage NB


----------



## raze

Cyberroller said:


> Spring sun in SP  Vintage OVM + vintage NB


Looks good with the 574 windbreaker pack!


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## smallhand

Hey everyone! I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on an OVM and I just want to confirm that the lume pip can be removed with no damage to the bezel correct?


----------



## garydusa

smallhand said:


> Hey everyone! I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on an OVM and I just want to confirm that the lume pip can be removed with no damage to the bezel correct?


There is a hole behind the lume pip on the OVM.....Did you wanna poke it out? :think:

A quickly taken blurry pic of my extra OVM bezel insert....And the hole that would remain.


----------



## smallhand

Ahhh I see. I was thinking of removing it but if that is the case it will stay unless I decide to do a swap in the future. Thanks.


----------



## Uwe W.

smallhand said:


> Ahhh I see. I was thinking of removing it but if that is the case it will stay unless I decide to do a swap in the future. Thanks.


Just curious: You don't like luminescent pips or don't think it looks right on that particular bezel?


----------



## smallhand

I think it look a little cleaner without. I'm sure I'll change my mind once I get it in hand.


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## sjbroadhead

Got my hands on mine today. Beautiful watch. Getting it sized or a new strap on it tomorrow


----------



## andygog

Just had an email with a tracking number for mine! Trying not to hope it'll be here by the weekend.

Also trying to stop looking at Seiko Sumos. WUS is a very bad place.


----------



## ffeingol

and I just ordered mine, so the waiting begins.


----------



## sjbroadhead

andygog said:


> Just had an email with a tracking number for mine! Trying not to hope it'll be here by the weekend.
> 
> Also trying to stop looking at Seiko Sumos. WUS is a very bad place.


Give it an extra day or 2 from tracking mail. Mine was due originally on a Friday but turned up on the Monday


----------



## sjbroadhead

ffeingol said:


> and I just ordered mine, so the waiting begins.


Be patient my friend. Will be 3 weeks I reckon. Worth the wait thought


----------



## Mario1974

Look what i bought myself today on the go...










Verstuurd vanaf mijn ME302C met Tapatalk


----------



## andygog

sjbroadhead said:


> Give it an extra day or 2 from tracking mail. Mine was due originally on a Friday but turned up on the Monday


It left Charles de Gaule this morning. Looking good for Friday!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjbroadhead




----------



## Uwe W.

sjbroadhead said:


>


Any chance that the bottom strap section is upside down?


----------



## sjbroadhead

Uwe W. said:


> Any chance that the bottom strap section is upside down?


Unfortunately not. It's a terrible strap. Short term solution while I checked out the watch and wanted to get a feel for colours to complement the watch. It'll go soon


----------



## Uwe W.

sjbroadhead said:


> Unfortunately not. It's a terrible strap.


Shame, because the top section looks pretty good. Do you like the colour combo?


----------



## sjbroadhead

Uwe W. said:


> Shame, because the top section looks pretty good. Do you like the colour combo?


It seems to work. As someone mentioned on another thread it looks like the person who made it was drunk. I think it works well but now I know I need to shell out a bit more to get a decent one I'm unsure whether to get something like this or a brown vintage


----------



## Skv

Cyberroller said:


> View attachment 1441140


Looks like mine. Is that the coffee colored strap with brushed butterfly clasp by Steinhart?


----------



## Skv

Ah I see that yours has a different texture. The clasp seems to be the same, though.


----------



## Travelller

smallhand said:


> Hey everyone! I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on an OVM and I just want to confirm that the lume pip can be removed with no damage to the bezel correct?





smallhand said:


> I think it look a little cleaner without. I'm sure I'll change my mind once I get it in hand.


I don't think you have much of a choice; nothing very "clean" about leaving a hole in the bezel where the damn pip should be... ;-)


----------



## smallhand

Ya. I don't intend to remove it knowing there is a hole in behind there. Ah well! Ordered my OVM April 1, now the wait...


----------



## andygog

Mine's arrived! Its looking a lot like a keeper at the moment. Had the bracelet sized for my skinny wrist. Now looking forward to faffing between a black nato and grey zulu tonight. Wife's going to get annoyed.


----------



## andygog

Black NATO for now. Might be back on the bracelet for the office on Monday and I can see a grey NATO in the near future.


----------



## Cyberroller

Jelle86 said:


> Looks like mine. Is that the coffee colored strap with brushed butterfly clasp by Steinhart?


Nope! On mine is Brecelet Vintage Strap: bracelet 22mm - Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces


----------



## Rick van Andel

A little shaky but:







Arrived today, order was placed on the 26th of March.


----------



## dainese

Mine is still going well. Gets rotated once or twice every one or two weeks... Wait, isn't that once a week? 
Anyway.



















Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Svennos

Got mine today! Ordered March 28th.


----------



## Riker

Congrats & welcome Svennos....



Svennos said:


> Got mine today! Ordered March 28th.


----------



## Bree

I miss mine... so regret selling it :-(


----------



## photog

New member here! I just received my new watch last Thursday, and it is just beautiful! I ordered it from Anders at Gnomon Watches on Monday and am shocked at how fast he was able to get it to me, here in Colorado, on the opposite side of the globe. I don't believe I've ever received better service than what Gnomon provided! Very happy!


----------



## Cyberroller

Spring time in SP


----------



## Loevhagen

Svennos said:


> Got mine today! Ordered March 28th.


Why did you change the bezel?


----------



## bensdaddyjoe

Well, what do you think?? Casual and dress for work? Love it!


----------



## SunD3v1L

Travelller said:


> I like Steinhart's bracelet and still have it mounted on my O1V but a "MilSub" demands to be worn on NATO! ;-) As I've no 22mm straps, I ordered two along with my OVM from Steinhart and thought I'd mentioned it briefly. The quality is very good for the asking price. I'd prefer polished "keepers" but the brushed ones are also fine as they compliment the brushed accents of the "Sub".
> 
> I have a 20mm "Bond" strap for my SD and I had hoped the Steinhart one was a match, but far from it. Some will like the steinhart version but it's not going to make an appearance on my OVM... . A shame, too, because finding 22mm NATOs are easier said than done!





Jelle86 said:


> Try Maratac or Phoenix nato straps. Availabile in 22mm and superb quality.


or Crown & Buckle
or Panatime

I have no idea how one finds difficultly finding 22mm NATO straps......... Unless he meant his own collection. Lol.

Sent from my eyefone.


----------



## ffeingol

I have officially joined the club. Mine care in yesterday. I've had it on the bracelet, vintage brown and nato. I like the nato best (seems most appropriate) but I don't have the right color. I'll be fixing that shortly.

One of my 'guys' helping show it off:


----------



## TimeIzMoney

on a Hirsch curved lug strap, not sure if I like it to much, may switch back to the bracelet or try a Steinhart strap on it


----------



## Number 44

I like the curved lug strap. Thanks for posting!


----------



## dainese

TimeIzMoney said:


> on a Hirsch curved lug strap, not sure if I like it to much, may switch back to the bracelet or try a Steinhart strap on it
> View attachment 1462553
> 
> View attachment 1462554


As impressive as the curved Hirsch straps can be, I found the angle that they were shaped from the lugs to be too 'wide'. That is, from the lug they extended too flat from the wrist leaving two gaps for those with smaller wrists I presume. In contrast, my omega curved rubber curves correctly and contours around my wrist and I'm sure many others well.










Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## hjo

Hi everyone! I've had mine since jan '14 and recently got myself some NATOs for it. Navy's my favorite so far.








Also have a Hirsch Liberty i put on every now and then.


----------



## Riker

hjo, congrats & welcome to WUS & the Steinhart forum....


----------



## hjo

Riker said:


> hjo, congrats & welcome to WUS & the Steinhart forum....


Thanks


----------



## boeing767

Bree said:


> I miss mine... so regret selling it :-(


Then why did you sell it in the first time?


----------



## hjo

Has anyone experimented with other bezels (e.g. Ocean 1 ceramic)? If so, do they "work" well with this watch?


----------



## JCMMusic

Two questions for you OVM guys:
1) how long does it take from the moment I order here on East Coast US til it arrives? Guessing about 2 weeks?
2) Has any one tried to order the watch only, without stainless bracelet? I will be wearing it exclusively on NATO, but the guys at steinhart haven't responded to this question.

Thanks, looking forward to ordering soon!


----------



## Neilfenstein

Hi, I am new to the forums. I have been a lurker and have owned an Orient Mako for a year or so and just got my first Steinhart.

I only just got it, just getting used to it. I have some NATOs I wanna try it on, but I'm gonna wear it on the bracelet for a while. I was so excited to put it on I didn't even set the time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCMMusic

Cyberroller said:


> View attachment 1436230


Beautiful set up. Could you link me to that strap and butterfly enclosure?


----------



## Macdaz

JCMMusic said:


> Two questions for you OVM guys:
> 1) how long does it take from the moment I order here on East Coast US til it arrives? Guessing about 2 weeks?
> 2) Has any one tried to order the watch only, without stainless bracelet? I will be wearing it exclusively on NATO, but the guys at steinhart haven't responded to this question.
> 
> Thanks, looking forward to ordering soon!


Ordered mine last Tuesday. Got payment confirmation which says it will be shipped 8-12 *working* days after payment is received. It's been a week but only two working days! Time is passing slowly.


----------



## Farlius

hjo said:


> Has anyone experimented with other bezels (e.g. Ocean 1 ceramic)? If so, do they "work" well with this watch?












This is a Ceramic on a OVM DLC--not quite the same, but you get the idea. It works pretty well, one caveat is that the pip is not the 'aged' yellow but white.

There is a picture within this thread of an OVM with the ceramic if you search back a few pages.

Cheers

Update; in this thread post #433 by Member PainFreak has a front shot of the OVM w/ Ceramic.

Sent from my iPhone using TapaTapaTapatalk


----------



## hjo

Neilfenstein said:


> Hi, I am new to the forums. I have been a lurker and have owned an Orient Mako for a year or so and just got my first Steinhart.
> 
> I only just got it, just getting used to it. I have some NATOs I wanna try it on, but I'm gonna wear it on the bracelet for a while. I was so excited to put it on I didn't even set the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I'm sure you'll love it. The watch works well with so many different straps.


----------



## hjo

Farlius said:


> This is a Ceramic on a OVM DLC--not quite the same, but you get the idea. It works pretty well, one caveat is that the pip is not the 'aged' yellow but white.
> 
> There is a picture within this thread of an OVM with the ceramic if you search back a few pages.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Update; in this thread post #433 by Member PainFreak has a front shot of the OVM w/ Ceramic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TapaTapaTapatalk


Love the OVM DLC |>. That bezel actually doesn't look bad, I don't even mind the pip being white, but I think the bezel with all the minutes looks better on the SS version. Not so sure about the DLC... now I'm curious what it'll look like with the blue/red and green bezels :think: might even end up trying it myself.. Thanks ;-)


----------



## Mario1974

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ME302C met Tapatalk


----------



## Mario1974

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ME302C met Tapatalk


----------



## kelt

hjo said:


> Love the OVM DLC |>. That bezel actually doesn't look bad, I don't even mind the pip being white, but I think the bezel with all the minutes looks better on the SS version. Not so sure about the DLC...


The 60 minutes bezel looks great on the OVM dlc, making it a perfect milsub.
Too bad it was not available in the 70s/80s so much more efficient and lasting than the black paint jobs in use then.


----------



## Brian H

*Hi everybody
 I finally took the plunge and bought my first Steinhart and got it today. Let the strapmadness begin   
First ones from Monkeyswag |> |> |> :*










Phoenix Admiralty Grey



















Two from Sectime:



















*The straps where the first that came, but did´nt thought after I got the OVM they would fit that perfect 

Brian H*


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Bobbradley




----------



## simonjohnpowell

Opinions on this please...
C60SXK - C6/C60/C600 - Black/Steel-22mm
Love this strap but not sure if it will fit or look any good, could always get the cw logo polished out.


----------



## simonjohnpowell

I placed my order for an OVM on the 17th, payment went through on 22nd so getting excited now...


----------



## rsimpsss

Cyberroller said:


> Spring sun in SP  Vintage OVM + vintage NB
> 
> View attachment 1437358
> View attachment 1437359


Love both and had both at one point. Will own the watch again soon.


----------



## scamp007

Decisions, Decisions......










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Farlius

simonjohnpowell said:


> Opinions on this please...
> C60SXK - C6/C60/C600 - Black/Steel-22mm
> Love this strap but not sure if it will fit or look any good, could always get the cw logo polished out.


That's a tough one. If it's too orange-y it wouldn't compliment the hands the way it should and you've got an Omega-ish PO clone on your hands (not that there is anything wrong with an Omega PO mind you).

I've tried Khaki and orange colors on Nato's and while they looked ok they always seemed a little off and I switched out to something else sooner than later. If I was going leather for my OVM I'd stick with the standard brown and black--maybe a nice Shell Cordovan.

Good luck in the search!

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## simonjohnpowell

Farlius said:


> That's a tough one. If it's too orange-y it wouldn't compliment the hands the way it should and you've got an Omega-ish PO clone on your hands (not that there is anything wrong with an Omega PO mind you).
> 
> I've tried Khaki and orange colors on Nato's and while they looked ok they always seemed a little off and I switched out to something else sooner than later. If I was going leather for my OVM I'd stick with the standard brown and black--maybe a nice Shell Cordovan.
> 
> Good luck in the search!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatapatapatalk


Thanks for the input, it's a lot of money if it looks naff so I think I'll get an orange NATO from monkeyswag and try it out.


----------



## Diegos

I put it on a faux leather strap which is 24mm and it looks superb.


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Skv

Motorcycle sunday.


----------



## Brian H

*Today all green   *










Brian H
Copenhagen


----------



## simonjohnpowell

Got my OVM, absolutely delighted with it.
I did what everybody seems to do and immediately sized the bracelet then removed it for a zulu/NATO... I then spent 30mins putting the bracelet back on as I just love it.


----------



## sennaster

spring has sprung


----------



## Farmfield

Uwe W. said:


> View attachment 1344880


Yeah. This made me fall off my chair. xD


----------



## Travelller

simonjohnpowell said:


> ...I then spent 30mins putting the bracelet back on as I just love it.


Their bracelets are actually pretty decent; while I took it off my O1V, I plan to keep it on my O1V |>


----------



## SunD3v1L

Travelller said:


> Their bracelets are actually pretty decent; while I took it off my O1V, I plan to keep it on my O1V |>


I always find myself putting the SS bracelet back on, and when doing so, feeling like it's the best look & feel for the OVM.

That said, I love my NATOs and leather. Probably will buy a mesh for it eventually.

Sent from my eyefone.


----------



## boeing767

There it is... Just arrived :-!
















Together with my other Steinhart Aviation GMT








Resize the watch band.... Quite easy with this Steinhart |>


----------



## Mario1974

simonjohnpowell said:


> Got my OVM, absolutely delighted with it.
> I did what everybody seems to do and immediately sized the bracelet then removed it for a zulu/NATO... I then spent 30mins putting the bracelet back on as I just love it.


know the feeling I even didn't succeed after 30 minutes, unfortunately no way in putting it back on


----------



## Loevhagen

My precious bleached to own liking.


----------



## Loevhagen

And if you bleach the OVM insert - it get´s red for some strange reason.


----------



## Loevhagen

... and during the last hours I learned that the red is simply dried color residual - and can be wiped off.


----------



## micahpop

Loevhagen said:


> My precious bleached to own liking.
> 
> View attachment 1494262


Love the faded insert. Care to share your technique?


----------



## Loevhagen

It's all here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/diy-ghost-bezel-1029473.html


----------



## Henraa

micahpop said:


> Love the faded insert. Care to share your technique?


Check out the 'Ghost Bezel' thread within the Steinhart section here. This chap shared photo's of the process.


----------



## jay_watch

Really happy to join the fun, love this watch!


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Farmfield

Just did a lume-strength comparison between my Orient Orange Ray and my OVM and the Ray blew the OVM out of the water. I was kinda surprised, though it's not like the OVM is bad, the Ray is just noticeably better. Orient - damn nice watches for the price. As are Steinhart.


----------



## Henraa

My Seiko SKX007 has lume that lasts a significant time but I'm not expecting my new OVM to compete on that particular front. For me the lume is just a feature that isn't a necessity and I'm sure the Steinhart makes up for it in other areas. Seiko and Orient are known for having strong lume I believe.


----------



## Farmfield

Henraa said:


> My Seiko SKX007 has lume that lasts a significant time but I'm not expecting my new OVM to compete on that particular front. For me the lume is just a feature that isn't a necessity and I'm sure the Steinhart makes up for it in other areas. Seiko and Orient are known for having strong lume I believe.


I've read many times how Seiko owners say the Orient Ray lume is good but nowhere close the Seiko's. On the other hand, I got a new Ray so Orient may have improved the lume in production over time. But the thing is, I thought Steinhart used superluminova, so I was surprised it wasn't outshining the Ray - but it's probably just me being confused about Steinhart lume...


----------



## Bizzurp

Mine came in this last Wednesday. Ordered it the Friday before. Fast shipping from Anders at Gnomon. I had it resized by a watch guy but I'd like to throw the green NATO (it came with) on it as well and switch out straps and bracelets when I want. Do I really need to get one of these springbar tools or can I not just use a small screwdriver? And if so, what would be the best to use and technique-wise what are some suggestions so I don't wreck it!? On a side note, I didn't wear the watch this weekend (2 days) and when I came back and took it out of the box, the second hand wasn't moving?! Is this normal? 
Cheers!


----------



## Macdaz

Hi Bizzurp

Definitely get a springbar tool, they're not expensive and are much less likely to do damage than a screwdriver, even then you still need to be careful as it is easy to slip and scratch the case back. I've seen some suggestions of masking tape on the lugs and back which seems like a good idea. 
It is entirely normal for the watch to stop if it isn't worn. The ETA 2824-2 movement has a power reserve of between 38-42 hours (according to various specs I've seen) I've got a couple of Orient watches and another 2824 and I get about 38 hours out of those. I noticed the OVM gives a little less and I'm getting about 36 hours out of mine. It does no harm if it stops, but if you want to keep it going you can just give it a wind.

Enjoy the OVM!


----------



## Up-n-coming

Bizzurp said:


> Do I really need to get one of these springbar tools or can I not just use a small screwdriver? And if so, what would be the best to use and technique-wise what are some suggestions so I don't wreck it!?
> Cheers!


You could get away with using a screwdriver but the correct tools always improve the quality of any job. Since I bought these two items none of my watches have tool marks on the lugs from strap changes or tool marks on my bracelets from re-sizing. I can clearly see what I'm doing now.

Amazon.com: Donegan DA-5 OptiVisor Headband Magnifier, 2.5x Magnification, 8" Focal Length: Industrial & Scientific

http://www.amazon.com/SE-Spring-Bar-Tool-5in/dp/B005ZEWGSA

The spring bar tool that Anders sells is good quality too. It's only draw back is that it doesn't come with spare tips.


----------



## Farmfield

Macdaz said:


> [...] It does no harm if it stops, but if you want to keep it going you can just give it a wind.


I've read more than once here in the forums, people recommending against hand winding the ETA 2824. Is there any consensus on this or what?


----------



## Bizzurp

Macdaz said:


> Hi Bizzurp
> 
> Definitely get a springbar tool, they're not expensive and are much less likely to do damage than a screwdriver, even then you still need to be careful as it is easy to slip and scratch the case back. I've seen some suggestions of masking tape on the lugs and back which seems like a good idea.
> It is entirely normal for the watch to stop if it isn't worn. The ETA 2824-2 movement has a power reserve of between 38-42 hours (according to various specs I've seen) I've got a couple of Orient watches and another 2824 and I get about 38 hours out of those. I noticed the OVM gives a little less and I'm getting about 36 hours out of mine. It does no harm if it stops, but if you want to keep it going you can just give it a wind.
> 
> Enjoy the OVM!


 Thx so much for the info. When you say give it a wind, just turn it a couple times counter/or clockwise? Someone else on here (on another thread) mentioned turning it while in position zero. That's when it's just against the case? And how many times do you turn it? And I understand it will also work if you just put in on your wrist? So if it has stopped it will catch up simply by putting it on your wrist or do you have to reset? Sorry. I'm new to this whole "nice watch" game.

With regards to the springbar tool, can you just grab one in a brick and mortar store (if so where? A watch place? However I assume no as that would encourage people to do it themselves thus killing some business) or do you mostly just get them online? Cheers!


----------



## Bizzurp

Up-n-coming said:


> You could get away with using a screwdriver but the correct tools always improve the quality of any job. Since I bought these two items none of my watches have tool marks on the lugs from strap changes or tool marks on my bracelets from re-sizing. I can clearly see what I'm doing now.
> 
> Amazon.com: Donegan DA-5 OptiVisor Headband Magnifier, 2.5x Magnification, 8" Focal Length: Industrial & Scientific
> 
> Amazon.com: SE - Spring Bar Tool Set - 5in., 7 Pc: Watches
> 
> The spring bar tool that Anders sells is good quality too. It's only draw back is that it doesn't come with spare tips.


Thx for this.


----------



## Macdaz

Farmfield said:


> I've read more than once here in the forums, people recommending against hand winding the ETA 2824. Is there any consensus on this or what?


I've read that a few times too. My take, for what it is worth, is that it is designed to be hand wound, but like anything, especially something mechanical, the more you use it the more chance there is of it breaking. By the same logic you could say it is best not to drive your car because it increases the risk of it breaking down!

I've even seen some people say that they don't want to unscrew the crown because it can cause it to break. Yes it can, but not because it's not designed to be unscrewed, but because. There is a risk of cross threading or damaging it in the process, that risk is inherent and you can't make it go away. If you want to use it, you always risk breaking it.

i always think of my grandmother who kept all her nice things 'for best' which meant she died having never used some of the lovely things she had. When she died, she left me a modest sum of cash. I bought a Mont Blanc pen, which I had always wanted and could never afford, and I use it every day. Yes I might lose it or damage it, but I might not, and in the meantime I get to use something I love, every day.

so to sum up my view, it might break, it might not, but it's not through being stupid or negligent if it does, it's just one of those things and ultimately it is fixable.


----------



## Macdaz

Bizzurp said:


> Thx so much for the info. When you say give it a wind, just turn it a couple times counter/or clockwise? Someone else on here (on another thread) mentioned turning it while in position zero. That's when it's just against the case? And how many times do you turn it?!


We've crossed!

If it is still running and you want to 'top it up' you need to unscrew the crown, but not pull it out far enough to the setting position. You can then wind it, you will feel and hear the movement as you wind it. I always go clockwise, but only because I'm a bit OCD! As for how many times, I have a Victorinox with the same movement and the instructions say wind it 15-20 turns.

If it has stopped you will need to reset the time by unscrewing the crown and popping it out to the setting position. In truth, if I'm setting the time I rarely wind mine (not because I don't think you should) but because by the time I've picked it up and set the time, it is running again, and I just strap it on my wrist and let it do it's thing! (Just screwing the crown back in winds it a little and if you are going to wear it straight away it will be more than enough).

As for the tools, I just bought mine from amazon, but looks like you've already got some good advice there.

all the best


----------



## Bizzurp

Macdaz said:


> We've crossed!
> 
> If it is still running and you want to 'top it up' you need to unscrew the crown, but not pull it out far enough to the setting position. You can then wind it, you will feel and hear the movement as you wind it. I always go clockwise, but only because I'm a bit OCD! As for how many times, I have a Victorinox with the same movement and the instructions say wind it 15-20 turns.
> 
> If it has stopped you will need to reset the time by unscrewing the crown and popping it out to the setting position. In truth, if I'm setting the time I rarely wind mine (not because I don't think you should) but because by the time I've picked it up and set the time, it is running again, and I just strap it on my wrist and let it do it's thing! (Just screwing the crown back in winds it a little and if you are going to wear it straight away it will be more than enough).
> 
> As for the tools, I just bought mine from amazon, but looks like you've already got some good advice there.
> 
> all the best


Thx so
Much pal! Great. I will try this.


----------



## Farmfield

Macdaz said:


> [...]


I agree fully about using stuff - I'm a tool watch kinda guy - but in this particular case, if this is a known issue that the stems/gear are weak on the ETA, there is an alternative to hand winding it, you can give it a 30 second shake as well, thus no need to mess with the crown/crown stem at all. 

_// And as I've renovated a couple of old Land Rovers over the years, I feel I'm in familiar territory. Half shafts so weak you can actually break them with a <70 hp engine, hehe...  //
_


----------



## Riker

Mechanical watches can be daunting for a new owner, more so auto's/chrono's but they are not made to break so easy. Here are few points to that may help answering some questions you guys have raised on this page...

Bizzurp, you do not necessarily need a specific springbar tool to change strap but it is very much recommended you do. Any watch shop worth it's metal should stock them. If not go online & get one, Macdaz has provided an option. You can go to ebay as well of course. Regarding protection of the lugs when strap changing I always use a little tape on the lugs to eliminate the chance of scratching the lugs however rule no.1, always work on the backside/underside of the watch. Never use a tool on the topside cos' if you scratch a lug it you will always see it.

Farmfield, any mechanical watch can be hand wound however in reference to the auto/chrono specifically it is how gentle you are that will go a long way to ensuring nothing breaks. Auto's are obviously able to be wound whilst being worn with natural movements of the arm but you can & should hand wind if needed. Just do not rush it when winding, a gentle touch is all you need including when screwing the crown back down. There is no correct advice on how much to hand wind an auto but enough to get it going is good enough. I tend to give mine 5-10 full & gentle turns of the crown every day & a few shakes just to keep them charged. When handwinding, you want to be doing so in a clockwise direction, wind toward the top of watch.

Bizzurp, no mechanical watch will automatically reset itself. You have to do that but not between the hours of 9pm & 3am especially if a multi complication watch is involved such as Steinhart chrono's with date.

Macdaz, your OCD serves you well...! Always wind clockwise.................... 

There is no need to baby an auto/auto chrono watch, just be gentle. If you baby it too much, worrying you may break it you will not really ever enjoy it. Winding, resetting etc are all part of the fun of enjoying your mechanical watches whether manual or auto's... Enjoy them fella's.......


----------



## Bizzurp

Riker, thanks for the info. Much appreciated. I didn't realize I was in for such a learning curve with this watch. I just find it odd that I have to reset my watch everytime I out it on practically. I'm used to the watch just running until the battery dies. How long do these types of watches typically run then without having to be serviced or fixed? And then when that happens what has to be done? Send it back to Steinhart for a tune-up!?


----------



## Farmfield

Bizzurp said:


> Riker, thanks for the info. Much appreciated. I didn't realize I was in for such a learning curve with this watch. I just find it odd that I have to reset my watch everytime I out it on practically. I'm used to the watch just running until the battery dies. How long do these types of watches typically run then without having to be serviced or fixed? And then when that happens what has to be done? Send it back to Steinhart for a tune-up!?


When fully wound, you got 35h+ reserve on an ETA 2824. Service cycle is 10 years. Unless you need to tune it, then just drop it off at any competent watchmaker.


----------



## Bizzurp

Farmfield said:


> When fully wound, you got 35h+ reserve on an ETA 2824. Service cycle is 10 years. Unless you need to tune it, then just drop it off at any competent watchmaker.


Ahhh...I see. Thx! Fully would being the aforementioned 5-10 full turns clockwise (towards the top of the watch) correct?


----------



## Farmfield

Bizzurp said:


> Ahhh...I see. Thx! Fully would being the aforementioned 5-10 full turns clockwise (towards the top of the watch) correct?


Probably 3x that for a full wind, but seeing what I've read on the subject on hand winding the 2824, I would personally refrain from it. I usually just give it a 30 sec mild shaking after taking it off for the night...


----------



## Riker

Bizzurp, yes it may be a learning curve coming from a quartz background but having to interact with the watch to maintain good time is all part of the fun of mechanical watches. Every day I wind & check my watches & it is never a chore.....

Service is generally in the realms of 5-10yrs, personally I had my first Nav serviced earlier this year which was 6yrs after purchase. I had my very well credentialed & trusted watchmaker who is a German by birth do it. He studied & then practiced watchmaking with a few companies in Switz & Germnay, one being as an apprentice at Longines & then when he came to AUS 30 yrs ago started his own business....


----------



## skxbond

Finally got mine!


----------



## Skv




----------



## Spoon1

New C&B nato....










Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## DONCORO

Dear all, this is my first message on WUS 
I'm from France (near Paris)
I use tu have différent watchs (Breit Blackbird, Rolex 16750, 1675, 5513 tritium), but all sold :-(
I Keep a Golay & Spierer and a Seiko.
I Have ordered monday 26 of may an OVM and expect to receve it soon ? 
Also ordered some strap for the OVM (hirch liberty, 2 nato and a rubber strap from Morellato)
I will post some pic's as soon as will receve all that
The wait is alway to long ...


----------



## Henraa

I'm having difficulty finding a springbar removal tool that fits my OVM. I've bought a couple of nato straps and have been unable to remove the oyster bracelet. I don't want to risk damaging it by using tools not fit for the job. Can anybody recommend a suitable tool? The one on Steinhart doesn't show enough detail of the tip and I didn't want to purchase it only to send it back. Surely it fits seeing as they are the same company? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spoon1

Bergeon 6767 f is the one I use....and not only for Steinhart. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## Bizzurp

What's the problem? I wish I would've red this before ordering a $10 tool today on eBay! I thought any standard springbar tool could do the trick. I heard the Bergeon is good but didn't think I needed to drop $30 on it. Here's hoping it works. There's gotta be a how-to vid somewhere no? The watch guys do this in seconds. We should be able to do the same provided we have the right tools no!? No way I'm paying this joker $10 every time I want to go from classy to casual!


----------



## Spoon1

The fork of cheap springbar tool is too weak. Too much pressure will damage it... The Bergeon is my second springbar tool after the first cheap one died in a few weeks...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## Henraa

The problem I had was the fork on the end of the spring bar tool is too wide and doesn't fit in the small gap to allow you to lever the bar. I could try and modify it on a diamond grinder I suppose but think that would weaken it. The Bergeon looks like it will do the job with 2 sizes, many thanks.


----------



## Spoon1

Order the 6767 F, not the S...this one has the big fork.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## Farlius

Henraa said:


> The problem I had was the fork on the end of the spring bar tool is too wide and doesn't fit in the small gap to allow you to lever the bar. I could try and modify it on a diamond grinder I suppose but think that would weaken it. The Bergeon looks like it will do the job with 2 sizes, many thanks.


I have the Steinhart spring tool as well--not as good as advertised, especially on the OVM. I was able to use it by angling the fork to fit in the slot, but my other generic 'Amazon.com' spring bar tools worked better on the OVM. I save the Steinhart tool for watches with more open architecture at the pins, and the flathead screwdriver on the other end works well on the screw-in links so it's not all bad. I'll probably spring for a Bergeon tool eventually (pun intended).

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## Cadence

Had to sell a few watches to buy one,
had to wait almost a month before it came, 
but its worth it.So nice to wear for any occasion and very easy to read.Love it !


----------



## jas1978

Received mine last Wednesday. It's been keeping great time; only +0.5 seconds a day.

Changed the metal bracelet to a Hirsch Liberty strap. This watch looks great on bracelet, leather, or nato strap. So happy with the purchase.


----------



## DONCORO

Just receve mine today ! (ordered monday 26 of may) 
That was quick indeed !
For 350 euros, i'm very impressed by the quality !
A realy cool watch.
I will post some pics this week end with different straps option that i have also receved today from Watchbandcenter in germany.
Regards


----------



## mav

DONCORO said:


> Just receve mine today ! (ordered monday 26 of may)
> That was quick indeed !
> For 350 euros, i'm very impressed by the quality !
> A realy cool watch.
> I will post some pics this week end with different straps option that i have also receved today from Watchbandcenter in germany.
> Regards


Congrats! I ordered mine on May 25th and hasn't shipped yet... :/


----------



## DONCORO

first quick pick


----------



## DONCORO

mav said:


> Congrats! I ordered mine on May 25th and hasn't shipped yet... :/


Hope you get yours quick


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## Henraa

My OVM on an olive nato, loving it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FTHurley

I ordered one recently (my first Steinhart). Tracking says it's in Munich, en route. Can't wait! I'm refreshing the tracking like a lunatic.


----------



## Spoon1

All combinations on the OVM looks great....now on leather 



















Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## DanOhgolf

Picked this up on Monday. Got three new straps but only had chance to out two in so far. The third is a orange Zulu which u move but I think might not work as well on this watch as these two. Love the camo. Think it looks ace.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizzurp

I'm jealous. Seeing all of these OVMs on nice NATOS! I've purchased a spring bar tool and tried UNSUCCESSFULLY three times already to take the bracelet off for the NATO swap as well as trying to adjust the extra link spot on the bracelet (with the tiny holes on the side) and all I ended up with scratches on the bracelet! I've tried the wider fork and the tiny fork and neither worked!? What the heck is the proper technique?! Or of I actually have to consider scrapping this $16 tool and dropping $30 on that Bergeon? Is this the solution? Or am I just an idiot? Someone help me. Please.


----------



## Skv

Bizzurp said:


> I'm jealous. Seeing all of these OVMs on nice NATOS! I've purchased a spring bar tool and tried UNSUCCESSFULLY three times already to take the bracelet off for the NATO swap as well as trying to adjust the extra link spot on the bracelet (with the tiny holes on the side) and all I ended up with scratches on the bracelet! I've tried the wider fork and the tiny fork and neither worked!? What the heck is the proper technique?! Or of I actually have to consider scrapping this $16 tool and dropping $30 on that Bergeon? Is this the solution? Or am I just an idiot? Someone help me. Please.


use a spring bar tool or visit a watchmaker.


----------



## Spoon1

So easy....just do it.

Changing a Watch Band using a Springbar Tool: 




Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## Bizzurp

Jelle86 said:


> use a spring bar tool or visit a watchmaker.


Thx. But as stated I'm using a springbar tool and the whole point is not to
Visit and pay a watch guy every time I feel like switching out the strap


----------



## Bizzurp

Spoon1 said:


> So easy....just do it.
> 
> Changing a Watch Band using a Springbar Tool: Changing a Watch Band using a Springbar Tool - YouTube
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


Thx pal. You're a good person. I agree it ain't rocket science but either end of this thing isn't doing the trick. Welp. I'll try a few more times before I cave and get the Bergeon which seems to be the only tool that really works well on Steinharts. Which honestly I find a bit odd.

Cheers!


----------



## Spoon1

The trick is to push with your finger on top of the bracelet and with your other hand you pull down the springbar till the bar is out of the hole. Push with your finger to prevent it pops back. Turn your clock while pushing on the bracelet and pull down the other side of the springbar. Then suddenly the bracelet is loose... 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

Bizzurp, I am thinking it may be technique mate. I have a bunch of different spring bar tools from Steinharts to Bergeons & they all work on any & every Steinhart, of course not including the screw bar models. Changing out a bracelet or strap can even be done with small flat head screw driver. Practice makes perfect & buying a Bergeon isn't always necessary. Remember, always change out a strap from the underside of the watch & for added security against scratching place some sticky tape over the lug area..........



Bizzurp said:


> Thx pal. You're a good person. I agree it ain't rocket science but either end of this thing isn't doing the trick. Welp. *I'll try a few more times before I cave and get the Bergeon which seems to be the only tool that really works well on Steinharts. Which honestly I find a bit odd.
> *
> Cheers!


----------



## mav

Just received mine on Friday!

The custard hands, matching lume markers, graduated bezel and domed sapphire really works well. I swapped out the bracelet with a NATO strap from Crown & Buckle. In my opinion, the OVM only belongs on a NATO.

Here's a quick iPhone photo:


----------



## Bizzurp

Riker said:


> Bizzurp, I am thinking it may be technique mate. I have a bunch of different spring bar tools from Steinharts to Bergeons & they all work on any & every Steinhart, of course not including the screw bar models. Changing out a bracelet or strap can even be done with small flat head screw driver. Practice makes perfect & buying a Bergeon isn't always necessary. Remember, always change out a strap from the underside of the watch & for added security against scratching place some sticky tape over the lug area..........


Again. Thx! Bear with me and yes I know it's obvious I'm an amateur but...watch face down yes and tape over the lugs on the underside I'm working on?!

And apologies to the other thread readers getting caught up in this! Haha
Cheers


----------



## dcuthbertson

Dont appologise. I will be in the same position as you in the next couple of hours when the nice fedex man ( or lady ) brings my OVM. I already have a selection of natos lined up.
cheers Duncan


----------



## Henraa

I have a few different nato's now and this one is one of my favourites so far with olive green and grey versions up there too. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skv

Just a rainy Wednesday morning in the train.


----------



## MrDagon007

Riker said:


> Remember, always change out a strap from the underside of the watch & for added security against scratching place some sticky tape over the lug area..........


A logical yet so very useful advice, thanks!


----------



## dcuthbertson

My OVM arrived Tuesday. What a stunning watch. I love it. I've had Steinharts before and know the quality, but the design of this just ticks all the right boxes for me.
It came off the SS band straight away. I know it is very comfortable, but as someone mentioned previously, this watch just cores out for Natos.
I like the grey and the khaki best, but the darker olive green will still see some usage.
Anybody thinking of getting one of these, do it. You won't regret it.
G
regards Duncan


----------



## Rags122

I love the Ocean Military, I just wish it came in 40mm & the case was just a little more curved at the lugs. It's a beautiful watch.


----------



## sscully

I bought a used OVM off the site here. I went with the ISOFrane on it.









Odd part I was hunting for a used one on the site here, and I ordered the ISOFrane strap in advance. It actually beat the watch here by one day.
- good thing, I got the watch and it was bracelet off and ISOFrane on in the 1st 20 min of its life.


----------



## JusticeG

Can't wait until I receive mine!The tracking says it hasn't even been handed in:/ Hope to receive it next week,fingers crossed! How's your accuracy holding up so far?Anyone taken their OVM diving yet?I hope I will love it as much as I do the Seiko Monster which barely leaves my wrist!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## bvc2005

That's a beauty! What's your wrist size?


----------



## mesaboogie18

bvc2005 said:


> That's a beauty! What's your wrist size?


Thanks. I have tiny wrists. Probably 6 inches or so.


----------



## bvc2005

mesaboogie18 said:


> Thanks. I have tiny wrists. Probably 6 inches or so.


 I was convinced that the OVM would wear too big on my 6.5" wrists. However, after seeing your pic, it may not wear too big after all. Does the lug to lug wear/feel fine on your wrist?
What to do...what to do...what to do...


----------



## sscully

bvc2005 said:


> I was convinced that the OVM would wear too big on my 6.5" wrists. However, after seeing your pic, it may not wear too big after all. Does the lug to lug wear/feel fine on your wrist?
> What to do...what to do...what to do...


You would want to see how wide your wrist is.

I did a quick measure of my OVM, and it is ~50mm lug to lug ( e.g. quick ruler check, not 100% accurate )

Wrist size can be a odd thing to compare, due to the many shapes.
- Could be small and wide, could be large and almost square in shape.

Mine are 7.75", but almost square in shape, eyeball hold over the rule guestimate, ~ 68m wide.

The picture above, it is hard to tell if the 6" wrist is all width and not that thick or if the lugs are just shifted to the inside of the wrist, making it appear as if the lug to lug covered the whole wrist.


----------



## dcuthbertson

bvc2005 said:


> What to do...what to do...what to do...


BUY BUY BUY!
You won't regret it.
Dunc


----------



## bvc2005

sscully said:


> You would want to see how wide your wrist is.
> 
> I did a quick measure of my OVM, and it is ~50mm lug to lug ( e.g. quick ruler check, not 100% accurate )
> 
> Wrist size can be a odd thing to compare, due to the many shapes.
> - Could be small and wide, could be large and almost square in shape.
> 
> Mine are 7.75", but almost square in shape, eyeball hold over the rule guestimate, ~ 68m wide.
> 
> The picture above, it is hard to tell if the 6" wrist is all width and not that thick or if the lugs are just shifted to the inside of the wrist, making it appear as if the lug to lug covered the whole wrist.


Good point! My wrist is a puny 58-60mm across. Wanna swap wrists--OVM included?


----------



## sscully

bvc2005 said:


> Good point! My wrist is a puny 58-60mm across. Wanna swap wrists--OVM included?


That is not bad, only 8 to 10 mm less, which is 5 mm on each side.

I would say it is not going to look that much different than on me with you having a wide flat wrist shape.

Try the paper template method.

Set of lugs 50mm end to end and 22 mm wide and then lay a 42 mm dial on it.

Heck if you are good with sizing a picture, cut out a JPG of the OVM from Stienharts web site and it would show you exactly what it would look like.

It does not feel that tall when wearing it ( size of dial to thickness makes it seem very flat ) and I think it looks smaller on a strap ( ISOFrane / NATO ) when wearing it on a 22mm wide strap.
- I changed my Helson SD to an ISOFrane and it seems smaller now without the taper to the strap.

I agree with the above, buy - buy - buy. You won't regret it. 
If you decide later it is not for you, they go for almost full price when selling used and in 90%+ condition ( people don't want to wait ). Mine was 425.00 used.


----------



## willdabout

I just got my ovm today. It only took two days to ship frm DE to the US! Over ting it queued for delivery is another after. Lol

Anyway I when I popped the crown to set the time I couldn't find the gasket. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## HariSeldon

Willdabout, when did you get your shipping notice? I am waiting on this watch too and the shipping email I received said it went out on Tuesday.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## willdabout

Hi Hari. I received my shipping notice from Steinhart on tue w a fedex tracking number. Did u not receive a tracking number?


----------



## HariSeldon

I did receive the number, on Wednesday maybe, and when I first used it it said the expected delivery date was yesterday. I did not receive it yesterday, and now the expected delivery date is blank. I am not worried, just excited to get it as I have been waiting a while! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## willdabout

It said in my email from them to wait 48 hrs from time of the email to check the delivery status because it has to clr customs.


----------



## DONCORO

On Hadley Roma Canvas/Cordura
Probably one of the best combo for me


----------



## mav

willdabout said:


> Anyway I when I popped the crown to set the time I couldn't find the gasket. Anyone else have the same problem?


The gaskets are internal and shouldn't be seen.


----------



## willdabout

mav said:


> The gaskets are internal and shouldn't be seen.


Thx Mav. I couldn't find anything anywhere abt it. So anyway I took a dip in the pool and everything was fine.


----------



## batman1345

Guys deserve to own this watch? any other suggestions (vintage diver) ? tudor black bay maybe if I have money....


----------



## Ice27

I would recommend the Ocean Vintage Military. 
It's a beautiful watch and fantastic value for money!!!


----------



## batman1345

ok thank you my friend! I think about it...


----------



## ufbot

I ordered my OVM on Monday after drooling over it for some days here and on the worn and wound blog. What a watch! Counting the days now, and checking my inbox for any news from Germany every day... :-D


----------



## batman1345

ufbot said:


> I ordered my OVM on Monday after drooling over it for some days here and on the worn and wound blog. What a watch! Counting the days now, and checking my inbox for any news from Germany every day... :-D


where are you buy this? because the official site and gnomon site isnot available...


----------



## Ice27

batman1345 said:


> where are you buy this? because the official site and gnomon site isnot available...


You can order now on the Steinhart website and the next deliveries are mid July (2 weeks)


----------



## ufbot

hi; i ordered on the steinhart site, when i did it said it should ship out second week in july


----------



## batman1345

Ok thank you!! Now I see better your message  and I think to buy... Because my dream ( omega moonwatch speedmaster ) is distant yet...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ufbot

batman1345 said:


> Ok thank you!! Now I see better your message  and I think to buy... Because my dream ( omega moonwatch speedmaster ) is distant yet...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


mine was shipped today, FYI. can't wait!


----------



## batman1345

ufbot said:


> mine was shipped today, FYI. can't wait!


ooo wonderful news!! photo necessary!!

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ufbot

it's on the truck. hurry up fedex, we are waiting!!


----------



## ufbot

I ended up with too may pics, so made my own thread for those over here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/war...rrived-steinhart-ovm-1055365.html#post8073135

Here's my favorite one thus far:


----------



## DONCORO

ufbot said:


> I ended up with too may pics, so made my own thread for those over here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/war...rrived-steinhart-ovm-1055365.html#post8073135
> 
> Here's my favorite one thus far:
> View attachment 1558204


Got the same watch !
I really love your pics


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

65 pages of replies & I have read every single one since I ordered mine 2 weeks ago,thanks to everyone who posted pics as it made the wait a little easier.Got THE email today,mine will be waiting for me when I get home from work on Wednesday,CAN"T WAIT,LOVE THIS WATCH!!!


----------



## Dec1968

Rags122 said:


> I love the Ocean Military, I just wish it came in 40mm & the case was just a little more curved at the lugs. It's a beautiful watch.


I've seen one where a guy did a case transplant and he shaved the dial 1mm all the way around. Take a peek....










...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Skv

Dec1968 said:


> I've seen one where a guy did a case transplant and he shaved the dial 1mm all the way around. Take a peek....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...because it's an sickness being on here.....


Too bad it's a different bezel. I do like the 'homage' element of it having 60 minute indicators instead of 10. I must say that I would prefer a smaller 38-40mm case over the current 42 mm one, though.


----------



## Dec1968

Jelle86 said:


> Too bad it's a different bezel. I do like the 'homage' element of it having 60 minute indicators instead of 10. I must say that I would prefer a smaller 38-40mm case over the current 42 mm one, though.


He stuffed this into a 40mm case so it is the smaller size.

...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## batman1345

Still I am thinking whether to buy it or not ... what you say? 350€...


----------



## Dec1968

Get it. You'll not regret it. That's what everyone says. 


...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Skv

batman1345 said:


> Still I am thinking whether to buy it or not ... what you say? 350€...


Buy it. And buy the gold nato from Maratac!









Or on leather!


----------



## Dec1968

Jelle86 said:


> Buy it. And buy the gold nato from Maratac!
> 
> Or on leather!


What black leather band is that? The one with the clasp. Awesome!

...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Skv

Dec1968 said:


> What black leather band is that? The one with the clasp. Awesome!
> 
> ...because it's an sickness being on here.....


Funny thing, I received a message from a fellow member just now regarding the exact same leather band.
It is the Steinhart Coffee strap, and you can find it on their website. Special Bracelet Coffee - bracelet 22mm - Steinhart Watches


----------



## Skv




----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

I just ordered one of these from authorized Steinhart dealer Gnomon Watches in Singapore...
It is on backorder but the rep said they expect a shipment next week.
Can't wait!!!

Also, thanks to Jelle86 for your help with the band info!!


----------



## Kon Peki

Ordered mine 3 days ago from Steinhart and the next day got the email saying "Your order will be dispatched within 8 - 12 working days after receipt of your payment, provided the ordered items are in stock."

Would have preferred some sort of confirmation one way or the other than what I ordered was in fact in stock!

Part of me wishes I had ordered a Sumo instead so I could have it in my hands sooner. Patience not a strong suit.


----------



## Dec1968

Kon Peki said:


> Ordered mine 3 days ago from Steinhart and the next day got the email saying "Your order will be dispatched within 8 - 12 working days after receipt of your payment, provided the ordered items are in stock."
> 
> Would have preferred some sort of confirmation one way or the other than what I ordered was in fact in stock!
> 
> Part of me wishes I had ordered a Sumo instead so I could have it in my hands sooner. Patience not a strong suit.


I got the same email (it's an auto generated email). My watch arrived in 7 days.

David


----------



## Kon Peki

Dec1968 said:


> I got the same email (it's an auto generated email). My watch arrived in 7 days.


Wow, that is great! When did you order? I hope to have the same good luck. Meanwhile I bought a Seiko BFK to scratch my diver itch. That I know will be here tomorrow (love Amazon 1-day Saturday delivery).

The OVM will be my gorgeous automatic diver, and the BFK will be my quartz diver for those (work) days when I need to see the date.


----------



## Dec1968

Kon Peki said:


> Wow, that is great! When did you order? I hope to have the same good luck. Meanwhile I bought a Seiko BFK to scratch my diver itch. That I know will be here tomorrow (love Amazon 1-day Saturday delivery).
> 
> The OVM will be my gorgeous automatic diver, and the BFK will be my quartz diver for those (work) days when I need to see the date.


I ordered it and paid for it exactly one week before it arrived.

David


----------



## Skv

Wow, when I ordered last December, I had to wait until mid-February for it to arrive. Count yourselves lucky with one week!


----------



## Dec1968

Jelle86 said:


> Wow, when I ordered last December, I had to wait until mid-February for it to arrive. Count yourselves lucky with one week!


Believe me, I do. I've not read of anyone else getting theirs that quickly.

David


----------



## ponchsox

I ordered my first Steinhart, an OVM, today. I can't wait!! The watch looks a lot more expensive than it is. I'm sure it looks even better in person.


----------



## dcuthbertson

ponchsox said:


> I ordered my first Steinhart, an OVM, today. I can't wait!! The watch looks a lot more expensive than it is. I'm sure it looks even better in person.


It does. I've had mine for just over a month and love it. Went straight onto Natos and never looked back.
you will be very happy. Trust me.
Duncan


----------



## ponchsox

dcuthbertson said:


> It does. I've had mine for just over a month and love it. Went straight onto Natos and never looked back.
> you will be very happy. Trust me.
> Duncan


I like the look of the grey NATO. Where did you get it?


----------



## Dec1968

I got my NATO strap from Strapcode via Amazon. $14.99 shipped.


----------



## FFONZZE

I have it, its one of my top watches. and yes its gorgeous. If you buy it get a leather NATO


----------



## dcuthbertson

ponchsox said:


> I like the look of the grey NATO. Where did you get it?


I got it from the bay, from a supplier local to me in the UK. I bought 2 Natos and 2 sets of thick spring bars for less than £10.


----------



## sevens

I just ordered OVM. 
Do anyone give me website to buy good leather Nato _?
Thank you


----------



## Dec1968

dcuthbertson said:


> It does. I've had mine for just over a month and love it. Went straight onto Natos and never looked back.
> you will be very happy. Trust me.
> Duncan


I bought the same NATO (second pic) as yours color wise. Looks amazing on the watch. Tones down the peach color on the dial (which is kind of bothering me - wish it had more brown in it).


----------



## Fullers1845

sevens said:


> I just ordered OVM.
> Do anyone give me website to buy good leather Nato _?
> Thank you


Check out eBay seller watchesu571 for affordable, high quality leather natos. (No affiliation, just a satisfied customer.)


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

SCRIBBLEDEAN said:


> I just ordered one of these from authorized Steinhart dealer Gnomon Watches in Singapore...
> It is on backorder but the rep said they expect a shipment next week.
> Can't wait!!!
> 
> Also, thanks to Jelle86 for your help with the band info!!


Wow....
I just rec'd UPS shipping confirmation from Gnomon that my watch shipped out on Wednesday evening (7/30) in Singapore.
UPS says that the package will deliver by close of business here on Friday 8/1

I ordered & paid for this last Thursday (7/24) and the watch was on backorder. Anders said that they expected a shipment this week but I was really halfway expecting to be waiting around two weeks before the watch actually shipped.
Now it appears that I will have the watch in my hands one week and a day after ordering.
That is exceptional!!!!


----------



## Benjamin T

I love mine

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvc2005

Benjamin T said:


> I love mine
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Luv the shoes!


----------



## Benjamin T

bvc2005 said:


> Luv the shoes!


thanks bro


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

Just received mine today. Ordered last Thursday. One week and a day and it was in my hands!!!


----------



## Dec1968

SCRIBBLEDEAN said:


> Just received mine today. Ordered last Thursday. One week and a day and it was in my hands!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

Quick cell phone lume pic of mine...


----------



## Jama

Benjamin T said:


> I love mine
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Very nice! Details on the strap?


----------



## IanCognito

Just joined the #OVMcrew last week. Picked up this perfect example from a local collector that is moving on to a SeaDweller. Heh

First pic with a vintage Porsche 911 to match the vintage vibe:









And gotta rep my city with a Toronto Skyline shot showing off the lovely curves of the sapphire glass:


----------



## batman1345

IanCognito said:


> Just joined the #OVMcrew last week. Picked up this perfect example from a local collector that is moving on to a SeaDweller. Heh
> 
> First pic with a vintage Porsche 911 to match the vintage vibe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gotta rep my city with a Toronto Skyline shot showing off the lovely curves of the sapphire glass:


Nice car... Nice watch...


----------



## IanCognito

batman1345 said:


> Nice car... Nice watch...


Thanks so much!


----------



## SLR400

Had my OVM for 6 months now and it a fantastic quality watch.
I ordered direct from Steinhart and emailed Gunter on receipt within 7 working days and he replied with a very nice message.
A great person to deal with and lovely timepieces, I was going to wear mine today, but am wearing my newly acquired Offshore Professional Field Engineer instead, so I will wear my OVM tomorrow.


----------



## Jama

Absolutely lovely watch. Was mildly disappointed at first because the bezel has some reverse play in it, which I think I can live with. BUT I am curious to know if others can also nudge their bezel backwards a millimeter or so (half the way) between clicks? (i.e., how "normal/common" is this?)

Thanks!


----------



## hidden by leaves

Trying out a different strap...










Cheers,
HBL


----------



## jaychung

The devil is in the detail. Really a great watch for the money!


----------



## Firepower

Birthday present to myself, guess I'm part of the club now. Many thanks to the wonderful members here for posting pics and reviews, I had never heard of Steinhart before finding these forums. I always liked the look of the vintage Subs, I am extremely happy with this watch. Thanks guys!

BTW it took exactly 16 days from the day I ordered it to the day I received it in Southern California.


----------



## Jwritchie76

Just scored this from the sales threads. I love it. A great addition to my small Steinhart family.









Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayhall0315

Guys, OVM is 42 mm in diameter (without crown) correct? It appears in many of the pictures that the watch is like 47 to 49 mm. I know Switzerland does not have the obesity epic that America does and many men are thinner than their American counterparts, but the OVM appears large.


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

jayhall0315 said:


> Guys, OVM is 42 mm in diameter (without crown) correct? It appears in many of the pictures that the watch is like 47 to 49 mm. I know Switzerland does not have the obesity epic that America does and many men are thinner than their American counterparts, but the OVM appears large.


Yes, it is 42mm without the crown....


----------



## sickened1

Just got mine today. Picture doesn't do justice to any Steinhart.


----------



## Skv

Wrist shot!


----------



## jaychung

I have a 6.5" wrist and I think OVM fits nicely, and the lugs did not reach beyond my wrist. It does appear larger in the pictures though!


----------



## Ticktocker

These are beautiful watches and it seems that everyone really likes them. I am getting closer to pulling the trigger on a used one at some point in the near future. There are just too many used OM that buying a new one doesn't make sense to me. I can't really figure out why there are so many used ones for sale. Everyone loves them but everyone flips them. I don't quite get it.


----------



## Skv

Ticktocker said:


> These are beautiful watches and it seems that everyone really likes them. I am getting closer to pulling the trigger on a used one at some point in the near future. There are just too many used OM that buying a new one doesn't make sense to me. I can't really figure out why there are so many used ones for sale. Everyone loves them but everyone flips them. I don't quite get it.


I do get it. At first I was really into the watch. Then, I left it for no reason for a couple of weeks (or even months) alone and almost decided to flip it. Then, I added a leather strap and sort of rediscovered it. Ever since it has grown on me to a point that I can say with a 95% confidence interval that I'll not let it go in the coming 3 years.


----------



## Tiger-rider

Still on SS bracelet







I will change the bracelet to NATO.


----------



## worrisomebear

Just received my OVM and indeed its beautiful. Here are few pics. Thanks Jelle86 for all your help. replaced the bracket with steinhart coffee leather strap, natos are next.

However, I am observing some gap between crown and its protector. is that normal? if not what should be done?


----------



## jugnu

worrisomebear said:


> However, I am observing some gap between crown and its protector. is that normal? if not what should be done?


Is that after screwing down the crown?


----------



## Jato

You need to screw the crown down carefully and securely.


----------



## Riker

worrisomebear, looking at the pics just as jato & jugnu have mentioned you need to screw the crown down. Push it in gently & turn clockwise at the same time till it stops & sits flush to the case. 

If you have already screwed it down & this is the result then it needs looking at..... Do not expose the watch to water with the crown in this open position.


----------



## worrisomebear

Riker said:


> worrisomebear, looking at the pics just as jato & jugnu have mentioned you need to screw the crown down. Push it in gently & turn clockwise at the same time till it stops & sits flush to the case.
> 
> If you have already screwed it down & this is the result then it needs looking at..... Do not expose the watch to water with the crown in this open position.


That helped a lot and now its perfect, will post some pics again in some time, many thanks guys


----------



## Tiger-rider

Changed the bracelet to NATO


----------



## Skv

worrisomebear said:


> Just received my OVM and indeed its beautiful. Here are few pics. Thanks Jelle86 for all your help. replaced the bracket with steinhart coffee leather strap, jatos are next.
> 
> However, I am observing some gap between crown and its protector. is that normal? if not what should be done?


You are most welcome. Glad I could help.


----------



## worrisomebear

Thanks to every one who helped me, amidst frenzy, i wrote to steinhart but did not get a reply as such, but many people here responded quickly and i could solve the issue

Here is the updated pic


----------



## worrisomebear

stein hart did come back to me today with how to put in the crown, they were slow but did


----------



## Littlecheese

Hi all!

Here is mine...








Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## worrisomebear

Littlecheese said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Here is mine...
> View attachment 1615650
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Looks good, congrats on the buy


----------



## Littlecheese

worrisomebear said:


> Looks good, congrats on the buy


Thanks!!!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## der_koelner

"Had" to get one as well.....here it is...waiting for the matching colored Nato....serving on black leather nato until then.
....ideally it should have a plexi as well, as the blue tone of the non-reflecting sapphire is not great. The watch itself looks smaller than the other Oceans...don´t ask me why- Had to measure it to believe it really is a 42mm diameter :roll:


----------



## leevanfong

its stein oclock


----------



## IanCognito

Water resistant at 300m above sea level as well.


----------



## Tiger-rider

Received new straps this evening and transformed my OVM


----------



## worrisomebear

Tiger-rider said:


> Received new straps this evening and transformed my OVM
> View attachment 1621473


which strap is this? can you give the link? any one tried the black strap on it?


----------



## der_koelner

I had a black leather Nato on it...see previous page...
Anyway, received the only Nato that really fits, at least in my opinion....any Bond Nato needs to be on a Vintage Sub or the Ocean Vintage Red....my 2 cents. This "pale Bond" here is the one for the OVM |>








Even better on the wrist with some sun








And she loads up with lume quite quickly ;-)


----------



## Tiger-rider

worrisomebear said:


> which strap is this? can you give the link? any one tried the black strap on it?


Hi. It's a calf leather. I got it from a Singapore local webshop and here is the link: Qoo10 - MEN WATCH ACCESSORY Brown Calf Textured Leather Watch Strap Band W Ste... : Jewelry/Watches


----------



## Drudge




----------



## IanCognito

I'm still enjoying mine on bracelet, but this would also be the only nato i'd go with the OVM.
Well done!


der_koelner said:


> I had a black leather Nato on it...see previous page...
> Anyway, received the only Nato that really fits, at least in my opinion....any Bond Nato needs to be on a Vintage Sub or the Ocean Vintage Red....my 2 cents. This "pale Bond" here is the one for the OVM |>
> View attachment 1621888
> 
> 
> Even better on the wrist with some sun
> View attachment 1621887


----------



## Pilot2

I've had my OVM for about two weeks now, and really love it on the bracelet, but I have to tell ya, I think this watch was made for a strap of some kind. It looks great!


----------



## worrisomebear

Where did you get this shade of nato from?



der_koelner said:


> I had a black leather Nato on it...see previous page...
> Anyway, received the only Nato that really fits, at least in my opinion....any Bond Nato needs to be on a Vintage Sub or the Ocean Vintage Red....my 2 cents. This "pale Bond" here is the one for the OVM |>
> View attachment 1621888


----------



## IanCognito

Almost forgot that I'm wearing mine today!


----------



## der_koelner

worrisomebear said:


> Where did you get this shade of nato from?


Just shot it on eBay.....in Europe though....search for "NATO black beige" and some should show up. In an ideal world the beige tone would be slightly darker to completely match the tone of the vintage Lume...but this is more than ok


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## Skv

Must say that I am not very impressed by the lume. It fades very quickly, i.e. after loading it up under a bright light, the lume is faded almost completely within the next 2 hours. They could have done a better job by using different lume I think. I think it is caused by the vintage colored superluminova that is used.


----------



## Travelller

Jelle86 said:


> ...I think it is caused by the vintage colored superluminova that is used.


It's not so much the base Superluminova they use but the fact that they mix it with non-luminous pigment to get a closer match to "patina"...


----------



## frankwhite217

Could anybody recommend a video or an easy method for putting the metal bracelet back on? Those end pieces give me fits with the spring bar tool.


----------



## Reverting

Planning to Steinhart, the model of the ceramic bezel?


----------



## sickened1

Reverting said:


> Planning to Steinhart, the model of the ceramic bezel?


Ocean 1 Black. You have the option to choose from either ceramic or aluminum inlay bezel on the bottom of the page.


----------



## IanCognito

How easy is it to swap from nato back to bracelet?
On other watches with hollow endlinks, it's such a pain.

I know the proper milsub look should be on nato but I'm scared to remove the bracelet... lol


----------



## Skv

It has solid end links. Very easy to remove if you have the right tools.


----------



## richy240

I am thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these, but I'm curious...

If I order this directly from Steinhart to the US, will I have to pay some sort of import taxes or Customs fees?

Thanks, sorry of this had already been answered, I looked around but I couldn't find anything definitive.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yankeexpress

richy240 said:


> I am thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these, but I'm curious...
> 
> If I order this directly do Steinhart to the US, will I have to pay some sort of import taxes or Customs fees?
> 
> Thanks, sorry of this had already been answered, I looked around but I couldn't find anything definitive.


Probably have to pay duty if shipped by FedEx from Steinhart.

Got my OVM last Saturday from Gnomon very quickly, a few days, and no duty shipped by EMS and USPS delivers it with your mail. 
I paid the extra $20 for expedited shipping. That way it goes by air from Asia fast.

Same with my OceanBlack earlier


----------



## Diegos

You do have to pay import tax, I payed something like 17 bucks. Not bad at all.


----------



## yankeexpress

Diegos said:


> You do have to pay import tax.....


Not if you buy it from Gnomon and ship it to US via EMS. No tax or duty.


----------



## jugnu

I am impressed with the OVM. Surely will be keeping/wearing it for a long time.


----------



## Nop_Nopparat

yankeexpress said:


>


Where did you buy,I like it?


----------



## biker30x

I got my OVM roughly 2 months ago, about 3 weeks after I ordered it. I REALLY like it - looks great, fit & finish are excellent, keeps great time. I got 2 NATOs (olive and a Bond) and have also worn it on an Isofrane, but right now it's back on the bracelet and looks great. 

Here's my issue. Put it on one of the NATOs right off and after around a day of wearing I reached into a bag with clothes in it. The watch snagged on some clothes and one of the spring bars popped. I checked it later at home and it was still straight and true, so I put it back on. Wore it in rotation for the next month or so on NATO and Iso, then one day it was on the Iso and I caught it on the edge of a cardboard box, again popping the spring bar. After that, I put it back on the bracelet (which just SEEMS more secure) and haven't had an issue for the last couple weeks. This has NEVER happened with any of my other watches

Searching "OVM spring bar" I find some concern about the quality of the spring bars, talk about using beefier bars and some worries about the lug holes being either too shallow or too near the edge. 

I see no evidence at all that the lug or lug hole has failed or been compromised at all. But the spring bars both appear perfectly straight too. I did try a pair of beefy Seiko bars, but the ends are (as reported elsewhere) too fat to fit.

Everybody loves this watch on NATOs, which to me seems more likely to put tension on the bars, but I don't find a ton of complaints about bar failure. Is it just me?

What do you guys think? Leave it on the bracelet? Buy better bars? Quit reaching for stuff? Send it back (my least favorite choice)?


----------



## IanCognito

Took the plunge and switched to NATO!
3 contenders...










and what I think completes the whole milsub look... khaki green!


----------



## Uwe W.

biker30x said:


> What do you guys think? Leave it on the bracelet? Buy better bars? Quit reaching for stuff? Send it back (my least favorite choice)?


Replace the bars. They might look alright, but maybe one has a weak spring. It's such an inexpensive potential fix that there's no reason not to try it first.


----------



## Skv

biker30x said:


> I got my OVM roughly 2 months ago, about 3 weeks after I ordered it. I REALLY like it - looks great, fit & finish are excellent, keeps great time. I got 2 NATOs (olive and a Bond) and have also worn it on an Isofrane, but right now it's back on the bracelet and looks great.
> 
> Here's my issue. Put it on one of the NATOs right off and after around a day of wearing I reached into a bag with clothes in it. The watch snagged on some clothes and one of the spring bars popped. I checked it later at home and it was still straight and true, so I put it back on. Wore it in rotation for the next month or so on NATO and Iso, then one day it was on the Iso and I caught it on the edge of a cardboard box, again popping the spring bar. After that, I put it back on the bracelet (which just SEEMS more secure) and haven't had an issue for the last couple weeks. This has NEVER happened with any of my other watches
> 
> Searching "OVM spring bar" I find some concern about the quality of the spring bars, talk about using beefier bars and some worries about the lug holes being either too shallow or too near the edge.
> 
> I see no evidence at all that the lug or lug hole has failed or been compromised at all. But the spring bars both appear perfectly straight too. I did try a pair of beefy Seiko bars, but the ends are (as reported elsewhere) too fat to fit.
> 
> Everybody loves this watch on NATOs, which to me seems more likely to put tension on the bars, but I don't find a ton of complaints about bar failure. Is it just me?
> 
> What do you guys think? Leave it on the bracelet? Buy better bars? Quit reaching for stuff? Send it back (my least favorite choice)?


Buy new bars, problem solved. Should set you back just a few bucks.


----------



## yankeexpress

Nop_Nopparat said:


> Where did you buy,I like it?


Link below, bought it discounted as an extra strap with my Pradata from Obris Morgan. Have not figured out who actually,
makes or sells that strap independently, if anybody and I have not asked Obris.

It is the nicest strap I have ever seen or felt, to my mind the perfect strap.

The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces - Accessories - Leather Strap - Zulu


----------



## bigup

in all honesty, how is the lume on the OVM? ive read its not that good?


----------



## yankeexpress

bigup said:


> in all honesty, how is the lume on the OVM? ive read its not that good?


Check out the photo in the article link below. Lume is not bad, not the best but it works.

worn&wound | Side by Side: Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military + Armida A2


----------



## Skv




----------



## dubbab20

I absolutely adore this watch. It gets more compliments than my Nassau or Tropik by far.


----------



## yankeexpress

dubbab20 said:


> I absolutely adore this watch. It gets more compliments than my Nassau or Tropik by far.


It is a beauty! Anybody know where I can obtain a DLC version of the OVM?


----------



## twintop

The DLC version of the OVM is discontinued, only the O1 black is available in DLC.
Maybe you could find one on the secondhand market.


----------



## uzapuca

Hi guys,
I am interested in buying the OVM. I have visited the Steinhart website and it is 290 euros without VAT or European Taxes. Do you know how much would you pay of Custom or US Income Taxes when you buy it from Germany? Any of you folks who bought it from Europe how much extra was it?

Thanks,


----------



## jugnu

uzapuca said:


> Hi guys,
> Do you know how much would you pay of Custom or US Income Taxes when you buy it from Germany? Any of you folks who bought it from Europe how much extra was it?
> ...


FedEx sent me a bill for $19 about 3 weeks after I got the watch. Of that the custom's duty is only $12, the rest is FeEx's 'Advacement Fee'.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

bigup said:


> in all honesty, how is the lume on the OVM? ive read its not that good?


The Lume on my OVM is up there with some of the best that I have.

Right on par with my Stowa Flieger, & my Seiko 009


----------



## uzapuca

Hi jugnu, thanks for the info! 

i don't know why FeEx will charge those extra bucks since the shippings which is included in the 30 U$S or euros you have to pay from Europe. Anyhow big companies always find a way to charge something extra. 

Cheers,


----------



## Uwe W.

uzapuca said:


> i don't know why FeEx will charge those extra bucks since the shippings which is included in the 30 U$S or euros you have to pay from Europe. Anyhow big companies always find a way to charge something extra.


A search of this sub-forum will provide dozens of threads discussing this subject.

As for the additional charge, it has nothing to do with the shipping cost. FedEx is acting as a broker on your behalf to clear the shipment through customs. And you should be thankful those "extra bucks" aren't very much; in most other countries that amount is astronomically higher.


----------



## DONCORO

uzapuca said:


> Hi jugnu, thanks for the info!
> 
> i don't know why FeEx will charge those extra bucks since the shippings which is included in the 30 U$S or euros you have to pay from Europe. Anyhow big companies always find a way to charge something extra.
> 
> Cheers,


And what do you think EEC (european peoples) are paying when we buy products from USA ??
Thats exactly the same for us, we pay the transports services + the charges for importing from a country that is outside EEC.
For exemple if i order a product coming from USA, i will be around 25% of taxes and differents charges ...
On the other side you dont pay the VAT/TVA from Steinhart because it's an export outside the EEC but i paid it from my buying from Germany to France.
Thats life 
Just think that you (in the USA) and me (in France) are quiet lucky with importing taxes because in some other country it's a lot much more ...
A simple Ford Mustang can cost 3 to 4 time more than in the USA to buy in some countries ...


----------



## uzapuca

DONCORO said:


> And what do you think EEC (european peoples) are paying when we buy products from USA ??
> Thats exactly the same for us, we pay the transports services + the charges for importing from a country that is outside EEC.
> For exemple if i order a product coming from USA, i will be around 25% of taxes and differents charges ...
> On the other side you dont pay the VAT/TVA from Steinhart because it's an export outside the EEC but i paid it from my buying from Germany to France.
> Thats life
> Just think that you (in the USA) and me (in France) are quiet lucky with importing taxes because in some other country it's a lot much more ...
> A simple Ford Mustang can cost 3 to 4 time more than in the USA to buy in some countries ...


Sure i get your point and you are mostly right. 

Nevertheless, i lived in Spain for a couple of years and bought stuff from the US and got it home there at the very same cost of the website without extra cost. Just wondering that customs do not tax all item in the same way. On the other hand if you live in US because of the dollar change rate, a larger consumer market and maybe some Economic / Trade agreement i don't know really know all your electronic stuff, iPhone, cars, will be a less expensive than Europe.

Cheers,


----------



## jugnu

I think the issue raised by uzapuca wasn't about customs duty but 50% of that charged by FedEx as the fee for them to pay that in advance for the recipient.


----------



## Travelller

*El Ocho 1* said:


> The Lume on my OVM is up there with some of the best that I have. Right on par with my Stowa Flieger, & my Seiko 009


I'd say the hands & pip are fine (and that's all you really need to tell the time), but the markers are rather weak.
Since the hands and dial match in color, I'm guessing the hands got an extra layer(s).









Ditto for the O1V









Personally, I think they went a touch too far on the yellow-side and probably would have done fine with C3... :think:



























Of course it also depends on the ambient lighting, color is quite subjective and highly affected by your environment..


----------



## yankeexpress

uzapuca said:


> Hi guys,
> I am interested in buying the OVM. I have visited the Steinhart website and it is 290 euros without VAT or European Taxes. Do you know how much would you pay of Custom or US Income Taxes when you buy it from Germany? Any of you folks who bought it from Europe how much extra was it?
> 
> Thanks,


For US buyers of Steinhart, highly recommend avoiding FedEx.

If one orders from dealer Gnomon and pays for expedited shipping by EMS, not only will the parcel arrive quicker, one will not be charged Duty in my experience of buying 3 watches from Gnomon from Asia, it will be less expensive in the end.


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## Loco

yankeexpress said:


> For US buyers of Steinhart, highly recommend avoiding FedEx.
> 
> If one orders from dealer Gnomon and pays for expedited shipping by EMS, not only will the parcel arrive quicker, one will not be charged Duty in my experience of buying 3 watches from Gnomon from Asia, it will be less expensive in the end.


That sounds like a good plan in theory but.... when I checked last night for a Steinhart GMT it was $80.00 USD higher than the Steinhart web site, so if you have to pay some extra shipping fees as others have stated you are going to be out an extra $100.00. Check it out for yourself, do the conversion from Euros to USD and then compare it to Gnomon.

This doesn't sound like much of a plan to me.

Dean


----------



## uzapuca

Loco said:


> That sounds like a good plan in theory but.... when I checked last night for a Steinhart GMT it was $80.00 USD higher than the Steinhart web site, so if you have to pay some extra shipping fees as others have stated you are going to be out an extra $100.00. Check it out for yourself, do the conversion from Euros to USD and then compare it to Gnomno.
> 
> This doesn't sound like much of a plan to me.
> 
> Dean


Good point indeed


----------



## Tempusfugitus

I'm a Rolex and Tudor guy but I have just ordered one of these. Your really have to wonder how much gross margin there is in a Tudor Black Bay (higher grade of same movement) when you see what Steinhart can make, in Switzerland, for, say, 250 Euros, which is probably what they sell to distributors at net. ETA high bpm, hackable, hand windable movement, sapphire crystal, solid end-link bracelet. For double the money of a Seiko or Orient entry-level diver (hollow end-links, non-hackable, not hand-windable, hardlex crystal etc) you get all this. I think this watch is amazing value and I'm looking forward to being proved right in the flesh!


----------



## uzapuca

Tempusfugitus said:


> I'm a Rolex and Tudor guy but I have just ordered one of these. Your really have to wonder how much gross margin there is in a Tudor Black Bay (higher grade of same movement) when you see what Steinhart can make, in Switzerland, for, say, 250 Euros, which is probably what they sell to distributors at net. ETA high bpm, hackable, hand windable movement, sapphire crystal, solid end-link bracelet. For double the money of a Seiko or Orient entry-level diver (hollow end-links, non-hackable, not hand-windable, hardlex crystal etc) you get all this. I think this watch is amazing value and I'm looking forward to being proved right in the flesh!


Thanks for you interesting point of view! 
Please let us know. It could be very interesting to learn from a Rolex guy how the OVM Steinhart watch feels in the flesh compared to very high end Rolex.

Cheers,


----------



## Travelller

uzapuca said:


> ...It could be very interesting to learn from a Rolex guy how the OVM Steinhart watch feels in the flesh compared to very high end Rolex...


While we wait for his report...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/steinhart-ocean-one-vintage-first-impressions-960683.html










;-)


----------



## Baldrick

Travelller said:


>


Yeah I do like the look of the grey and black nato with the divers. I have a 42mm Rolex Sub that doesn't get much sun these days (feels too small after the Omega PO and Steiny Titan), but a strap like that could change this.


----------



## Tempusfugitus

uzapuca said:


> Thanks for you interesting point of view!
> Please let us know. It could be very interesting to learn from a Rolex guy how the OVM Steinhart watch feels in the flesh compared to very high end Rolex.
> 
> Cheers,


Looks like it has already been done!


----------



## Travelller

Tempusfugitus said:


> Looks like it has already been done!


Well not exactly, I haven't really gotten into detail about how each "feels" on the wrist etc. and I am certain your input will be quite interesting and welcomed by all :-!


----------



## cpl

I don't have an OVM but I've got the Vintage Red and a Rolex 16600 Sea Dweller. I can say the Steinhart feels to me equal to the Rolex. People talk about the fit and finish of Rolex but the Steinhart is very good. Handling the 2 watches, the Steinhart feels like a more substantial watch. It could be something to do with the larger size or the heavier more solid bracelet. Rolex bracelet and especially the clasp is a bit weak (this has been mentioned by many on this forum) and simply not up to modern standards. Even my $70 Strapcode bracelet is better.

Size wise I think the 42mm Steinhart looks better on the wrist than the 40mm Rolex.

Interested to hear Tempusfugutis's opinion.


----------



## Skv

I also own a Rolex, though it is a DJ 1601 instead of a sub. Must say that the finishing of the dial and hands is much more interesting than my ovm. Then again, the OVM has a military look and my 1601 more dressy with a sunburst effect. Must say it is not a good comparison. At all.


----------



## KneeDragr

I just got one of these beauties. Plan on writing a full review after a week of wrist time. Until then, here she is as of right now.


----------



## yontheman

KneeDragr said:


> I just got one of these beauties. Plan on writing a full review after a week of wrist time. Until then, here she is as of right now.


Please do, I'm considering getting one of these but I've heard that their quality control is horrible.


----------



## KneeDragr

yontheman said:


> Please do, I'm considering getting one of these but I've heard that their quality control is horrible.


Sure thing. Can you give me a brief rundown of common issues so I can keep an eye out?


----------



## bvc2005

KneeDragr said:


> I just got one of these beauties. Plan on writing a full review after a week of wrist time. Until then, here she is as of right now.


 Congratulations...looking forward to your review. What's your wrist size?


----------



## Tempusfugitus

My OVM is waiting at the post office for me so I will do a "feely" comparison shortly. Very excited to see it. I have the Sub-C as well as an older Sub, so I will be able to compare the OVM against a modern Sub with a maxi-dial, beefed up case and glide-lock bracelet. I also have a Black Bay so that might be a good ETA benchmark as well.


----------



## KneeDragr

bvc2005 said:


> Congratulations...looking forward to your review. What's your wrist size?


7" flat.

Its about as big a watch as my wrist can handle, IMO. Its deceiving from that angle, but the lugs do not overhang, I have about 1/4" on each side.


----------



## KneeDragr

Tempusfugitus said:


> My OVM is waiting at the post office for me so I will do a "feely" comparison shortly. Very excited to see it. I have the Sub-C as well as an older Sub, so I will be able to compare the OVM against a modern Sub with a maxi-dial, beefed up case and glide-lock bracelet. I also have a Black Bay so that might be a good ETA benchmark as well.


As a comparison to a higher end watch - I have a PO 8500 and also a nice Oris Artix GT that costs about 3x the OVM new. The OVM bracelet is not quite as nice as my more expensive watches and the clasp is significantly cheaper feeling. But overall, the OVM is an incredible value. The winding and time adjusting is very smooth, closer to the PO than the Oris actually. I guess the true ETA movements are probably a bit tighter tolerances than the clones.


----------



## Tempusfugitus

Here is my new OVM in company - SubC, Sub 14060, Tudor Black Bay. Please excuse the funny high-five hand shadow on the OVM!









First reactions are often the most powerful, so here goes. I may post some more considered thoughts after wrist time. My OVM arrived today beautifully boxed and I immediately sized the bracelet and put it on my wrist. As promised I will do a touchy-feely review vs my main wrist real estate, which is Rolex-Tudor.

The OVM is a very nice watch in any one's book and amazing for the money. For first reactions, I asked myself two questions - is it more than twice as nice as an entry level Japanese diver for £150 - Seiko Monster, Orient Mako etc, and is it more than a fraction as nice as a comparable Rolex?

On the first question, yes, undoubtedly. I think Seikos and Orients deliver almost as good an initial quality feel - bracelet, bezel (but not solid end links on the Orients). The OVM's bezel feels comparable to those brands in look and action. Domed crystal and hands are beautiful. Case definition and finishing looks to be about the same quality. The OVM's retro look is genuinely cool and got my 17 year old son excited. When you get into specs - ETA hackable, hand-windable movement, sapphire, etc, the OVM is a lot more than twice as nice as cheaper brands and if I were upgrading from those I would be very impressed.

On the second question, my new OVM is undoubtedly better value than a Rolex or Tudor for the money you pay. You could buy your entire extended family an OVM for the price of a Rolex SubC. I don't think a straight comparison is fair, but here are some observations anyway. The Rolexes feel more "machined" somehow, more precise, denser, solid, more perfectly mechanical. The bezel click is more precise, there are secondary bevels on the case edges, the new glidelock bracelet is more precise and less rattly that the OVM's. The OVM on its bracelet rattles on my wrist. The SubC does not. These observations also apply to a comparison with a modern Tudor, such as the Black Bay, which is made in every respect as far as I can see to Rolex standards. The gap is more apparent with new Rolex models than old ones. The newer Rolexes are blingier, unfortunately, but they are also better made than of yesteryear.

So, of course, it is immediately obvious on picking up the OVM and a SubC that the SubC costs a lot more, BUT not fifteen times more, and the OVM just looks superb. I bought it because I wanted a tough knockabout tool watch for occasions when it would not be smart to wear a Rolex. I also bought it because it looks cool and nods to a Rolex era that I would never ever want to spend money on in original form.

In writing this I don't mean to bash Steinhart or condescend to enthusiasts. I have bought one as well, and am very pleased with it. I think it should cost at least twice as much! Here it is on an Admiralty Grey Phoenix NATO; suits it better than the bracelet, I would say.









...or perhaps rubber:


----------



## uzapuca

Thanks for the great review Tempusfugitus!

Interesting comparison indeed. Great that you are enjoying your new OVM ;-)

Cheers,


----------



## Tempusfugitus

...footnote - after a few days running at +/- 0 secs / day. Same as my Sub-C!


----------



## Fullers1845

Very helpful thoughts, tempusfugatis. If anything, I hear you highly praising the Steinhart OVM for what it is, and that you're proud to sport it alongside your finer pieces.


----------



## KneeDragr

Tempusfugitus said:


> ...footnote - after a few days running at +/- 0 secs / day. Same as my Sub-C!


Wow thats really good. Mine is at -5/day, which is still pretty decent for non COSC.


----------



## ciclismosam

I just ordered one of these. Definitely will be the top of my divers, I have an Invicta 8926 and Seiko Orange Monster. I am excited for the class of this watch! I was originally thinking about the Ocean 1 black but once I saw the OVM I knew that it was the one.


----------



## IanCognito

Fantastic comparo!
I love my OVM on bracelet but the only thing that bothered me was how the far end (away from you) of the clasp would stick up a bit once you sized it. I think it's because of how rounded the folding clasp is. I remember someone on Youtube with the same complaint saying he fixed it by flattening it out a bit.

Hope everyone had a great MilSub Monday!


----------



## unsub073

This one showed up.


----------



## DONCORO

On a Miltat strap from StrapCode with a Steinhart buckle


----------



## biker30x

I've had my OVM for right around 2 months now and thought I might give a brief overview of my experience. 

The purchase process was fairly easy, others on the forum had assured the VAT wouldn't be charged once I put in my USA address (they were right). After I placed my order a day or two passed before I got my confirmation (slightly worrying, but not too bad). Then I think it was a week before I got an e-mail indicating my order was being processed and should ship in 3 weeks. So, I put a 3 week reminder in my phone and tried to forget about it (by which I mean, surf photos of wrist-shots and order a couple NATOs). On 3 weeks +1 day, I got a "shipped" e-mail. I expected a long delivery period and a big customs delay, but the e-mail predicted delivery in something like 4 days, ignoring a weekend. The package showed up exactly as predicted. So, while not speedy-fast, the order, process, deliver was not too bad.

The watch box was shipped in a lightly padded plastic envelope and arrived without any major damage to the box. Inside the leather watch box was intact and the watch snug inside.

The watch is substantial. Not ridiculously heavy but carrying a weight that says "well built". The bracelet is nice. Nicer than an after-market I have on a Seiko 009, but clearly not as finished as on my Omega Bond SMP. The Steinhart clasp lacks the substantial feel of the rest of the watch, but on and buckled, it's more than adequate. The micro-adjust end of the clasp does gap slightly above the bracelet due to the curve of the underlying hinge, but it's not really a problem. In all, the bracelet is nice, but not as finished as on watches costing 4x more (go figure) and I'm more than satisfied with it.

The watch itself is very impressive. The printing of the face and bezel is crisp and clean and the hands perfectly aligned. The 120-click bezel is right on with essentially zero "play" all the way around, neither too tight nor loose in any way. The crown screws tightly in and is easy to unscrew. It pulls out 2 clicks, the first does nothing and the second click "hacks" the hands and allows them to be adjusted. The hands hold their place when you push the crown back in. The winding is firm and it only takes a gentle swing or two to get the second hand moving (and by the way, its sweep is smooth and consistent). The face is easy to read even without putting on my readers (but sometimes I do, just to check it out). So far it has been very accurate over a day or so. The power reserve will keep it ticking over-night, but I don't know if it goes much beyond 14 or 18 hours without being worn. The lume is neither the brightest nor the longest lasting but it works. I've also noticed that some of my other watches will start glowing even after I step outside for a minute or two, a lot faster than the OVM will charge up.

It wears well. The bracelet doesn't add significant weight, but it isn't "topheavy" or uncomfortable at all. It's slightly heavier than my Omega SMP and much heavier than my Ti Breitling Aerospace Evo, but it still wears just as comfortably as those. While I do occasionally miss the date window, it hasn't made much impact and I like the clean look of the face without it.

Here's the down side. I put it on a NATO almost as soon as I got it. And just as soon, I reached into a gym bag, snagged the watch on the bag and popped a spring-bar. The bar seemed true and straight, so I put it back on. Later I switched to an Isofrane and again the spring-bar popped when I reached into my car for some bags and hooked it on one of the nylon bags. I do plan to get new bars and I am hoping it's just that they just had weak springs - but the long straight lugs and the placement of the bar holes near the very end of the lugs make me worry it's just a placement/leverage issue and not totally the fault of the bar. That placement of the spring-bars so far out on the long straight lugs leaves a gap between a strap and the watch body that I don't care for, so I've put it back on the bracelet and it may just stay there.

I really like this watch. I thought about getting it for a long time before I did and I'm glad I pulled the trigger. It is easily in heavy rotation with a number of other pieces that cost at least 4x more. It looks and wears like a much more expensive watch. Other than a quick grab of something in the sink and a splash to rinse right after, I have not gotten it wet yet, so I can't comment on performance in the water - but on land, as I said, I really like this watch.


----------



## Codwatches

Long time lurker here. Wish I would have never came across this site. Over the pass month I have purchase 2 watches (Citizen Nighthawk and Steinhart 44 Nav B) and today I pulled the trigger for the Ocean Military but when I tried to send the money through paypal I kept getting this message "Sorry, the recipient doesn’t accept payments using this payment method. Please choose another." I tried using my bank info and also several credit cards and still cannot send the message.


----------



## Codwatches

Got mine 2 days ago and loving it.


----------



## Tempusfugitus

Denverbaseballstrap said:


> Got mine 2 days ago and loving it.
> View attachment 2015914


The sand/black "Bond" NATO is perfect for any watch with yellow lume. I have one on my yellowed Tritium Sub and it looks superb.


----------



## uzapuca

mmmm....it seems you are very lucky to have the last traditional Steinhart Ocean Vintage. I just checked Steinhart website today and they now have a model called OVM NEW! it has a different text and doesn't look as vintage as the tradicional.

OCEAN Vintage Military new - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches

*Any extra details beside the display font that you Steinhart OVM might notice in the new version?
*


----------



## yankeexpress

uzapuca said:


> mmmm....it seems you are very lucky to have the last traditional Steinhart Ocean Vintage. I just checked Steinhart website today and they now have a model called OVM NEW! it has a different text and doesn't look as vintage as the tradicional.
> 
> *Any extra details beside the display font that you Steinhart OVM might notice in the new version?
> *


Grey dial
Discussion here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/where-did-ocean-one-vintage-military-go-1223618.html


----------



## IanCognito

On blue perlon strap


----------



## uzapuca

yankeexpress said:


> Grey dial
> Discussion here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/where-did-ocean-one-vintage-military-go-1223618.html


thanks for the good info yankeexpress 
i didn't notice they changed the version. Last time i checked maybe a month ago i believe still had the original.

I see there are some mixed opinions on the new one.


----------



## KneeDragr

Wearing mine today.


----------



## rsimpsss

yontheman said:


> Please do, I'm considering getting one of these but I've heard that their quality control is horrible.


Not at all, at least in the dozen or so steinharts that have come my way. Never had any quality issues with any. Care to elaborate what quality issues you are referring to?


----------



## Skv

I think my ovm is about the most quality for the money I have ever had. Except maybe for my Vostok Amphibias.


----------



## bigup

just ordered a new OVM direct from Steinhart

looking forward to receiving it 

fist time ordering but have read generally i will need to wait a couple of weeks before delivery yes?


----------



## alund

I've had my OVM for sometime, but I don't remember having to wait very long to receive it. It looks sweet on a strap..


----------



## Macdaz

I ordered on 14th April, I got a confirmation on the 15th and shipping number on 30th it was delivered on 2nd May. All within Steinhart's timings. It'll feel like longer but hang in there it's worth the wait! And it does indeed look sweet on a strap. Mine went straight on a vintage brown leather band and never looked back.


----------



## eight84four

Just got mine and loving it. Can't decide which Nato to put it on as the grey dial looks good on all colors.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## IanCognito

#TGIF, Yeah!


----------



## eight84four




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bigup

another new owner here of the new model OVM


----------



## twintop

Great looking watch, enjoy it bigup
Now that the insurance is paying back all my stolen watches this one is definitely on my want list.
And enjoy the chocolate bigup


----------



## bigup

twintop said:


> Great looking watch, enjoy it bigup
> Now that the insurance is paying back all my stolen watches this one is definitely on my want list.
> And enjoy the chocolate bigup


Thank you  the chocolate was a nice surprise!


----------



## DarkShot

Yeah it does look great. Is the dial as light as it appears in those images or is it more charcoal than gray?


----------



## twintop

I think it is the same shade as the Ocean One Vintage, it is a lighter shade than charcoal.


----------



## Jama

Of course these things are a matter of personal taste, but am I alone in thinking that going gray with the dial was a mistake? To my eyes, it's lost its original striking appearance with the now diminished contrast between the dial and the markers.


----------



## Bizzurp

Any recommendations for safe D.I.Y methods for removing scratches from the stainless steel case?! :sleepy::sleepy::sleepy: thx


----------



## Feryll

Jama said:


> Of course these things are a matter of personal taste, but am I alone in thinking that going gray with the dial was a mistake? To my eyes, it's lost its original striking appearance with the now diminished contrast between the dial and the markers.


It doesn't pop anymore. Some like it, some hate it. I think the "Ocean One" font is a mistake and the grey dial might be one too. The text can be justified because the 5517 has 2-2 lines too which is nice and I love the correct depth rating.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I think the grey dial would have worked better with white lume and hands.


----------



## yankeexpress

Have both versions of the "old" OVM....like the new version as well. Grey dial Looks vintage, different from mine, new font is OK and would go for it if I didn't have two already, stock and DLC.


----------



## mrcub2000

Just received the newer version. I don't mind the new lettering, but would prefer a darker dial; this one looks almost gray. Still, the dial color is not a deal breaker, and the watch is handsome, functional, and a good value.


----------



## SunD3v1L

mrcub2000 said:


> Just received the newer version. I don't mind the new lettering, but would prefer a darker dial; this one looks almost gray. Still, the dial color is not a deal breaker, and the watch is still handsome, functional, and a good value.


Wow. That's very different.

Sent from my eyefone.


----------



## dwat

I also just received mine (my first steinhart), and agree with mrcub2000, I was a bit put aback by the grey dial and even considered returning it. The 'military' allure of the old version in my mind is characterized by the strong contrast on the dial. The new OVM diverges from this look completely.

I chose to keep it and I'm glad I did for several reasons. Mrcub2000's picture is strongly lit, and in most lighting conditions the watch has a more subtle look. I have it on a black nato and it is very handsome. it has _really_ grown on me. My original plan was to copy the worn and wound setup with the grey/blue nato, but I think it would clash with the dial. The movement has been accurate and the piece is well constructed. The ocean one and dial color make for a more unique look that is less rolex-y.


----------



## kelt

Don't worry about the dark grey dial of the NOVM, even the OOVM black dial looks greyish Under some lighting!


----------



## Tallest

mrcub2000 said:


> Just received the newer version. I don't mind the new lettering, but would prefer a darker dial; this one looks almost gray. Still, the dial color is not a deal breaker, and the watch is handsome, functional, and a good value.


On that picture the strap doesnt match the dial well. Thanks for posting.

Seems like this is a watch that works very well in some comboes, and not so good in others (i.e. on gray or blue nato it will look great, same for bond gray/black - while brown leather it will have hard time pulling off Im guessing). Ultimately Steinhard should have kept the shade of gray much darker, or just added the logo and corrected depth rating. The model is a classic example of why the saying "if it aint broke dont fix it" makes sense.

Still great watch, just gonna need some correct color matching!


----------



## mui.richard

mrcub2000 said:


> Just received the newer version. I don't mind the new lettering, but would prefer a darker dial; this one looks almost gray. Still, the dial color is not a deal breaker, and the watch is handsome, functional, and a good value.


I think that dial looks so "grey" because the photo is actually over-exposed?


----------



## Pilot2

Feryll said:


> It doesn't pop anymore. Some like it, some hate it. I think the "Ocean One" font is a mistake and the grey dial might be one too. The text can be justified because the 5517 has 2-2 lines too which is nice and I love the correct depth rating.


I don't like the new "Ocean One" lettering, nor the grey dial as much as my "old style" OVM. I would prefer white lume, even on the old style though.


----------



## twintop

I don't own the new or old OVM, but do own the O1V with has the same dial and indice color, and I think it really works well.
It does limit the strap choice though, but Steinhart has a nice strap for that style watch and dial ;-)


----------



## Tallest

twintop said:


> I don't own the new or old OVM, but do own the O1V with has the same dial and indice color, and I think it really works well.
> It does limit the strap choice though, but Steinhart has a nice strap for that style watch and dial ;-)


Ah, so the O1V and new O1VM have same exact dial color, are you sure?


----------



## twintop

Well, all I can say is that from looking at various pictures of the new OVM and the O1V I would say they have the same colour dial.
But, if you want to now for sure, you could always ask Steinhart themselves, or maybe if someone here has both and might want to share a side by side pic.


----------



## Tallest

twintop said:


> Well, all I can say is that from looking at various pictures of the new OVM and the O1V I would say they have the same colour dial.
> But, if you want to now for sure, you could always ask Steinhart themselves, or maybe if someone here has both and might want to share a side by side pic.


Yes, OVM and O1V have identical color of the dial, confirmed now from the company itself.


----------



## jspeakman

Shocked, veritably shocked I was when I saw the changes to the beloved OVM

The original is just the biz in my view with a black NATO - see below















Separated at birth?

Cheers

Jez


----------



## batman1345

Guys what are the differences between old steinhart ocean one vintage military and new steinhart one vintage military?


----------



## Uwe W.

batman1345 said:


> Guys what are the differences between old steinhart ocean one vintage military and new steinhart one vintage military?


Try reading this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/where-did-ocean-one-vintage-military-go-1223618.html


----------



## Tallest

jspeakman said:


> Shocked, veritably shocked I was when I saw the changes to the beloved OVM
> 
> The original is just the biz in my view with a black NATO - see below
> 
> View attachment 2292690
> View attachment 2292674
> 
> 
> Separated at birth?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jez


do you hate the dial color on ocean one vintage? because it is identical. i think some pics here are very poorly made and overexposed the dial. wait for better shots... gray dial is fine. im so gonna bleach the bezel btw to match it.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## cal11

Original ovm on a nato & wood texture strap


----------



## kelt

An OOVM with accessories


----------



## Travelller

Tallest said:


> do you hate the dial color on ocean one vintage? because it is identical. i think some pics here are very poorly made and overexposed the dial. wait for better shots... gray dial is fine.


Regarding the O1V, it's not so much a grey dial as a faded black... they did a great job to nail that vintage, faded dial look. I haven't seen the "new" OVM in person, but if Steinhart confirmed it's the same as the O1V, then this pic should give some a better idea of the difference...


----------



## Skv

I have been wearing my OVM on leather ever since I bought it. Yesterday I was bored and attached a simple rubber strap to it that came with one of my Vostok Amphibia watches. It is sort of greyish black and has a carbon-like texture. Must say that I like it much better than expected. The leather strap thus gets some rest the coming few weeks.









(Before).


----------



## Tempusfugitus

Jelle86 said:


> I have been wearing my OVM on leather ever since I bought it. Yesterday I was bored and attached a simple rubber strap to it that came with one of my Vostok Amphibia watches. It is sort of greyish black and has a carbon-like texture. Must say that I like it much better than expected. The leather strap thus gets some rest the coming few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Before).


The Vostok rubber straps are superb. I often have one on my Tudor Sub.


----------



## Skv

Tempusfugitus said:


> The Vostok rubber straps are superb. I often have one on my Tudor Sub.


I almost threw it away when my Vostok arrived, for I had a bespoke two-piece leather nato made for it. Must say that I am impressed by this cheap simple rubber strap.. even though I have had it for more than two years without ever noticing it.


----------



## erekose

Mine just arrived. Beautiful watch. 
I'm very happy with the updated version, to me the matte charcoal dial and seemingly smaller markers look much better. In my opinion the older one tried too hard and almost looked cartoonish at times.


----------



## Tallest

erekose said:


> Mine just arrived. Beautiful watch.
> I'm very happy with the updated version, to me the matte charcoal dial and seemingly smaller markers look much better. In my opinion the older one tried too hard and almost looked cartoonish at times.


pics, post quality pics!


----------



## mpweave

Just got mine as well. Beautiful watch. I appreciate the design choices that bring us the charcoal dial, which is not nearly so light as many photos I've seen led me to believe.


----------



## Tallest

freshly delivered.









gray dial and how it looks -left side is realistic, lright side is with glare on saphire. 2 pics of same watch merged.


----------



## Chromejob

Tallest said:


> freshly delivered.


That leather strap looks perfect with the color of the lume, etc.


----------



## JP71624




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## jedge76

The new version looks really nice. I wasn't sure how I felt at 1st, but you guys that own it sure have a nice watch! Being the sentimental type, I wanted to get the original OVM first and was really lucky to find one used the other day. I am not sure what type of NATO is on the watch, it came from the seller--it looks a lot like the Phoenix Admiralty Grey, but I have never owned an Admiralty Grey before, so I'm not sure. It certainly won't be the last strap I throw on this watch, that much is for sure. Note, my lovely dog unknowingly photo bombed the 2nd picture. :-d


----------



## hidden by leaves

Bump for a few more strap options I've tried on my (original) OVM

































Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## onek00lj4y

here's mine delivered yesterday.


----------



## RUSH2689

How long is the wait time right now?


----------



## Uwe W.

RUSH2689 said:


> How long is the wait time right now?


OCEAN one Vintage Military - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches


----------



## RUSH2689

Thanks for replying.. On the site I only saw "available again soon" and did not know if that meant days, weeks or months?

i am very interested in ordering one and not sure if I bite the bullet on eBay and pay a premium or wait it out


----------



## Riker

RUSH, place the order through the Steinhart website ASAP & wait it out.



RUSH2689 said:


> Thanks for replying.. On the site I only saw "available again soon" and did not know if that meant days, weeks or months?
> 
> i am very interested in ordering one and not sure if I bite the bullet on eBay and pay a premium or wait it out


----------



## coogrrr94

Tallest, is that still the dark chocolate strap from cheapestnatostraps you showed a while back or is it a new one?


----------



## RUSH2689

How does the SS bracelet hold up? Most of the pictures seem to be on nato or leather


----------



## pinchycm

It's functional, looks good, and feels solid. I haven't seen anything better at below the $1000 price point, to be honest. 

But then at that price point, you're creeping up into a whole different class of watch.


----------



## OneRandomGeek

RUSH2689 said:


> How does the SS bracelet hold up? Most of the pictures seem to be on nato or leather


I'm tempted to throw it on a leather nato too but I'm hesitant because the bracelet is really nice and incredibly comfortable (and most of my other watches are on NATO's at this point).


----------



## Rick-F

.








I think the OVM looks "at home" on a NATO strap (nylon, leather, canvas). I removed my bracelet the second day I owned it . . . -- but it was a very, very nice bracelet


----------



## worrisomebear

Rick-F said:


> I think the OVM looks "at home" on a NATO strap (nylon, leather, canvas). I removed my bracelet the second day I owned it . . . -- but it was a very, very nice bracelet


same here, i removed the bracelet, the day it arrived, since then its been on natos and leather straps


----------



## Rick-F

worrisomebear said:


> same here, i removed the bracelet, the day it arrived, since then its been on natos and leather straps


And I think that is altogether fitting and proper-- I have never seen a picture of a 5517 on a bracelet. However, if Steinhart had drilled the lugs through like a 5513, I'd wear mine on a bracelet.


----------



## Travelller

Rick-F said:


> I think the OVM looks "at home" on a NATO strap... but it was a very, very nice bracelet


Agree on both counts so I have my OVM on NATO and my O1V on OEM b-)



















_p.s. Got my 16600 exclusively on NATO and/or Rubber B_ ;-)


----------



## Icebear

Some pictures:


----------



## h_tony11

Looking at the Steinhart OVM makes me crave more for it. hmmm Should i get this OVM or Ocean GMT? 
its tough the decision


----------



## 15kywalker

Sorry if this comes across as a bit naive. I see the used Steinhart OVM 1.0 pop up every now and then on the sales forum and other websites going for ~$500 but see that the new OVM sells for less than that and has improved WR from 200m to 300m. My guess for the difference is that those who bought the first version bought it at a time when the EUR was stronger than the USD but times have changed. Are there any other differences I'm missing that would give these watches good resell value above their retail price?


----------



## yankeexpress

15kywalker said:


> Sorry if this comes across as a bit naive. I see the used Steinhart OVM 1.0 pop up every now and then on the sales forum and other websites going for ~$500 but see that the new OVM sells for less than that and has improved WR from 200m to 300m. My guess for the difference is that those who bought the first version bought it at a time when the EUR was stronger than the USD but times have changed. Are there any other differences I'm missing that would give these watches good resell value above their retail price?


Do more research (start at page 81 of this thread)....both are 300m even though it has 200m on the dial.

Prices reflect whether the buyer wants a grey dial wth new font, etc.....or old black dial. Black dial supply is limited and not sold new anymore by Steinhart, so sellers are taking advantage and asking higher prices. 
Other wise they are identical watches.

If you like the grey dial, buy a new OVM at a lower price.


----------



## yankeexpress

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/retain-sell-ovm-2-0-ovm-1-0-a-2308330.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/picking-up-ovm-have-question-2178978.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/prices-ovm-1-vs-ovm-2-a-1824618.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/ovm-v1-vs-v2-just-get-both-1532042.html


----------



## Skv

I personally prefer the 1.0 by a mile over the 2.0. Have had the 1 for almost 2 years and I still wear it relatively often. Even though the 42mm is a bit too much in my opinion. And the watch on the bracelet is too heavy. A leather strap does the trick for me. 

I also tried several nato straps but the watch is too large to wear comfortably on such a thin strap. And I discovered that I simply don't like nato straps. So leather it is 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## Skv




----------



## IPwatch

Nice set. Would love to have one.


----------



## yankeexpress

Review

http://wornandwound.com/2012/11/19/steinhart-ocean-vintage-military-black-dlc/


----------



## Aloylaptop

hey guys just got my OVM 1 from a great seller today  here to join in the fun can't post any pics yet. Stay tuned!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telefunken




----------



## fogbound

Picked up this preowned OVM1 and it is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Toh

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## telefunken




----------



## Anthony

My short review,

New proud owner of version 1 reporting in  Like most of us, I am also very very proud of the watch. I am not going to the usual "i ordered this watch on .... and received this watch on ....", seems theres plenty of this kind of messages already in this thread. 

Firsthand experiences
The watch is somewht big and bluky. And heavy. Coming from Rolex Submariner 5513, even this watch should not be physically that much bigger, it still feels thicker, heavier and bulkier. On my 7.5 wrist I find it somehow still big. Maybe I am just used to small watches? My favourite watch has been for years Speedmaster Pro, thats big but not so thick watch. Also, bracelet is 22mm and heavy one with solid end links, these will bring up the weight.

Overall
After getting used to the size and whole different looks, I am happy with this watch. It is running about -10s/day, and thats the only complaint I have. I just need to bring this watch to my local watchmaker shortly. Also I cant wait to strap this on a black NATO strap, I ordered one black nato and one 22mm brown leather strap. I think light brown or light color straps will compliment this watch better than e.g dark brown strap. I remember reading that its not stylish or against rules (of somesort) to have dark brown strap on black dialed watch. Anyway, I think colors are personal opinions, and if you are happy with a color, go for it. This reminds me, I can not undestand the new version of this watch - or in a way I do understand, they are trying to mimic black vintage dial patina, but in my books, its just a bad move.


----------



## vicko5000

Love the DLC.. want it on a black Zulu


----------



## RaphH

Anthony said:


> This reminds me, I can not undestand the new version of this watch - or in a way I do understand, they are trying to mimic black vintage dial patina, but in my books, its just a bad move.


I used to think that too. But after some time you'll look at it for what it is: a dark gray dial, very classy.


----------



## timer

You are right. The vintage black dial of my new watch (version 2) is absolutely beautiful. On the version 1, the black dial and the black bezel seem to blend together unlike the attractive contrast between the dial and bezel of the version 2.


----------



## Anthony

timer said:


> You are right. The vintage black dial of my new watch (version 2) is absolutely beautiful. On the version 1, the black dial and the black bezel seem to blend together unlike the attractive contrast between the dial and bezel of the version 2.


In a way Ive started liking version2 dial.

In my eyes, version 1 dial is not black, the bezel is black but the dial is not black. You can see this in natural light very clearly, in sunlight.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## cacahouete_ch

OVM 2 with ceramic insert received this morning at 10:30.

Diameter: 42.45mm(46.9mm with crown)
Thickness: 14.7mm
Lug to lug: 50.2mm

I am very happy with the ceramic insert, the watch is less flashy and still very nice looking.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Either way... it is such a gorgeous watch!
One day I will own a OVMDLC. Untill then...


----------



## sledgod

cacahouete_ch said:


> OVM 2 with ceramic insert received this morning at 10:30.
> 
> Diameter: 42.45mm(46.9mm with crown)
> Thickness: 14.7mm
> Lug to lug: 50.2mm
> 
> I am very happy with the ceramic insert, the watch is less flashy and still very nice looking.
> View attachment 6389529


Looks fantastic, but could I ask a favour... Can you post a few more pics? I'm very very tempted to get the ceramic insert, but would really appreciate a few more pics and different angles to push me closer. 

Thank you in advance

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## cacahouete_ch

OVM_2 with ceramic insert plus Ti bracelet.


----------



## sledgod

The ceramic insert seems quite hard to photograph! Thank you for sharing, I think I like that look. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## cacahouete_ch

The ceramic insert changes its appearance continuously as the intensity and angle of the light change.
I think the best is outside light, but I did not have much time this morning.
What I like: The dark gloss is discreet and nice looking. I do not like the original alu insert more flashy with all the minutes marks. I don't need the redundant minute marks, and I use the bezel tool everyday. The minute marks are already on the dial of the watch. This is very personal, and I can understand that not everyone will like this combination.


----------



## Beach Hound

This one is on my list....

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## telefunken

My new leather Zulu:


----------



## drgnclwk

Picked up the OVM MKII as my first diver last month and I definitely prefer version 2 over the original black dial. The black dial has too much contrast against the lume, making it a bit too flashy next to the already busy bezel. I feel the gray pairs much better as an overall color scheme behind the radium indices, giving it a subdued look which adds to the vintage style.

I'm not sure if this is normal but the ticking movement in mine is audible in a silent environment, but not nearly as loud as a quartz timex.


----------



## Ryan Bishop

telefunken said:


> My new leather Zulu:
> View attachment 6428634


Hey, I really like that strap, it suits the watch well. Where did you buy it from?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## telefunken

Ryan Bishop said:


> Hey, I really like that strap, it suits the watch well. Where did you buy it from?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hi Ryan, 
I bought it from Cheaoestnatostraps.com in Sweden. 
http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/c...ary-gray-20-mm-22-mm-24-mm?variant=1283573688

Enviado desde mi E39 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chronowc

(Apologies if this is the wrong place to ask, I've only started posting after being a lurker for years.)

I am very interested in purchasing the OVM directly from steinhart. Are people usually hit with a customs fee for delivery to the US, and if so, how much is it usually?


----------



## dave92029

chronowc said:


> (Apologies if this is the wrong place to ask, I've only started posting after being a lurker for years.)
> 
> I am very interested in purchasing the OVM directly from steinhart. Are people usually hit with a customs fee for delivery to the US, and if so, how much is it usually?


I found a site ( didn't bookmark it) that estimates US Customs. Here is the summary results:

Edit


Total customs value (FOB):US$350.00This is the amount that customs values your import at- Duty:US$16.23 - Merchandise Processing Fee:US$0.00 *Total import duty & taxes due:**US$16.23*This is the amount that needs to be paid to customs- Product, shipping & insurance:US$380.00 Total landed cost:*US$396.23*This is the total cost of importing, including product, shipping, insurance and import duty & taxes

 


----------



## dave92029

Originally, I was attracted by the Ocean One - Green, and was planning on purchasing that model but then I noticed the OVM and changed my mind. 

I ordered an OVM this morning direct from Steinhart. 

Spending money shouldn't be that fast and easy. It was just like going to Vegas...LOL

Now the wait begins.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## chronowc

Thanks!


----------



## Kapernicus

For those that have the ceramic bezel, did you install it yourself or did you get Steinhart to do it when you ordered the watch? If Steinhart did the install, how did you communicate this to them? I sent them an email a few weeks ago about ordering the watch with a ceramic bezel and have not received a response.


----------



## dave92029

Kapernicus said:


> For those that have the ceramic bezel, did you install it yourself or did you get Steinhart to do it when you ordered the watch? If Steinhart did the install, how did you communicate this to them? I sent them an email a few weeks ago about ordering the watch with a ceramic bezel and have not received a response.


As I recall, when ordering on the Steinhart web site, there is a "Comments" section on the bottom of the order page. Did you mention that you wanted a ceramic bezel in this comments section or just send them an email separate from your order?

How long have you been waiting for your order?


----------



## Kapernicus

dave92029 said:


> As I recall, when ordering on the Steinhart web site, there is a "Comments" section on the bottom of the order page. Did you mention that you wanted a ceramic bezel in this comments section or just send them an email separate from your order?
> 
> How long have you been waiting for your order?


I have not ordered the watch yet. I sent them an email asking if it is possible to order it with the bezel installed.


----------



## cacahouete_ch

Yes if you want the ceramic bezel installed by Steinhart, you must order the watch(380€) plus the insert for the:*Bezel Ceramic for Ocean 1 Black(30€)*

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Bezel-Ceramic-for-Ocean-1-Black,738.html
That is what I did.
In case you are worried about it, just mention it in the comment of your order. The gentleman from Steinhart Switzerland, took the time to explain that the ceramic insert had a white coloured lume that will not match the dial lumes of the watch.
The delivery time was a few days(3 or 4).


----------



## yankeexpress

More snow on the way inbound


----------



## b-boy

Pics from last summer!


----------



## Stjones

Just got mine! I'm speechless. Such a fantastic piece!


----------



## dave92029

Does my watch look like it has the Anti-reflective coatings?


----------



## Dec1968

dave92029 said:


> Does my watch look like it has the Anti-reflective coatings?


Yes. It doesn't eliminate them - just reduces them. In certain lightening conditions there will be reflections.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dowsing

On a new NATO


----------



## Anthony

Well this is interesting,
Have you guys noticed the price people are asking for OVM V1 model in ebay? Its like 800-900USD or sometimes 800-900pounds.


----------



## Dec1968

Anthony said:


> Well this is interesting,
> Have you guys noticed the price people are asking for OVM V1 model in ebay? Its like 800-900USD or sometimes 800-900pounds.


Yep. Crazy people! I love my OVM v2 WAY more than I did my OVM v1.

David


----------



## Jeep99dad

Dec1968 said:


> Yep. Crazy people! I love my OVM v2 WAY more than I did my OVM v1.
> 
> David


What are the differences?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dec1968

Jeep99dad said:


> What are the differences?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah












David


----------



## Jeep99dad

Dec1968 said:


> David


So it's just the dial color? Same ETA Mvt?
I do like the color of the right dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dec1968

Jeep99dad said:


> So it's just the dial color? Same ETA Mvt?
> I do like the color of the right dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Color of the dial, added text, small font change - same exact watch otherwise. Better in my opinion (OVM 2).

David


----------



## pinchycm

The color of the right dial is only that color under some really unique/dark conditions.

Under normal daylight, it looks more like this: 




Not my video, pulled from youtube.

It's a lot more of a washed out gray than the deep gray you see in that photo under most conditions.



Jeep99dad said:


> So it's just the dial color? Same ETA Mvt?
> I do like the color of the right dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dec1968

pinchycm said:


> The color of the right dial is only that color under some really unique/dark conditions.
> 
> Under normal daylight, it looks more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my video, pulled from youtube.
> 
> It's a lot more of a washed out gray than the deep gray you see in that photo under most conditions.


Not true. I have one. Check out these various pictures.









David


----------



## pinchycm

I had one for a while too, both in fact, and I can say for a certainty it's more of a washed gray than not. Under any normal day light or inside a well lit place it's more like the following photos you posted. I'm not saying that one is better since everything is a matter of preference, facing away from any light will make anything look well, darker, hence why I suggested checking out the video for anyone really looking for the watch in motion. 



Dec1968 said:


> Not true. I have one. Check out these various pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David


----------



## Tom_ZG

Dec1968 said:


> David


This picture shows something funny with steinhart QC.
V1 has a perfectly aligned bezel - I also have v1 perfectly aligned
V2 seems to be off by half of "click" to the left and this is same like I have on ti500 and a lot of other users

Hope they pay more attention to this in the future.

Sent from my YOGA Tablet 2-1050L using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Anthony said:


> Well this is interesting,
> Have you guys noticed the price people are asking for OVM V1 model in ebay? Its like 800-900USD or sometimes 800-900pounds.


Yep I've seen a couple listed at high BIN prices. I've also seen a few sold/completed listings around the £800 mark - not sure if these sales were fulfilled though. Crazy if people are actually paying that for the V1.

I bought mine in August of 2014 so towards the end of the V1 run I reckon.

I've just stuck it on a Bond NATO for the first time and loving it even more now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Tom_ZG said:


> This picture shows something funny with steinhart QC.
> V1 has a perfectly aligned bezel - I also have v1 perfectly aligned
> V2 seems to be off by half of "click" to the left and this is same like I have on ti500 and a lot of other users
> 
> Hope they pay more attention to this in the future.
> 
> Sent from my YOGA Tablet 2-1050L using Tapatalk


I think that has more to do with the alignment of the watches in the image. Other images of the same watch from that original post don't have that issue. And my OVM v2 is perfectly aligned.

David


----------



## Dr_Who

Me to. I think they are actually spot on once you ignore the refraction.


----------



## Dec1968

Loevhagen said:


> Steinhart OVM Winter by Loevhagen, on Flickr


One of my all time favorite pictures of the OVM, bar none.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Dec1968 said:


> I think that has more to do with the alignment of the watches in the image. Other images of the same watch from that original post don't have that issue. And my OVM v2 is perfectly aligned.
> 
> David


My bad than - sorry.
Btw this picture also makes me wonder should I replace ovm 1 with 2. Grey dial is groving on me

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## Dec1968

Tom_ZG said:


> My bad than - sorry.
> Btw this picture also makes me wonder should I replace ovm 1 with 2. Grey dial is groving on me
> 
> sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


Let me help you. Many love the OVM v1 because they feel that it's closer to the original it copies (5517) and that's somewhat true. BUT, the black dial actually makes the colored dial markers stand out and to me I didn't like that. It was too aggressive of a change for my tastes.

I know, I bought one new last year and sold it within days. Couldn't stand how glaring it was. But I loved the watch. It was so hard for me to sell it. I had wanted one for so long.

Then the OVM v2 came out. OMG! The dial markers are less pronounced this time around and there is a chemistry - a balance, if you will, between the dial and the markers. And the dial - it changes its shade of gray depending on the angle in which the light hits it.

I use the word 'alive' to describe it. I LOVE the OVM v2. The additional text below the Steinhart name also matches more closely the text on the Rolex 5517 it mimics.

So hopefully that helps you.

Here's a few shots of mine I keep posting to show what I'm taking about.









David


----------



## Tom_ZG

Thanks David - I might really offload v1 for v2

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## Dec1968

Tom_ZG said:


> Thanks David - I might really offload v1 for v2
> 
> sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


One MASSIVE bonus for you is the resale value on the v1 is sky high right now, so you'll actually make some money in doing so.

David


----------



## jaeva

My v2 just arrived... very excited.


----------



## Dec1968

Congrats! Beautiful watch!


----------



## insomniac2

jaeva said:


> My v2 just arrived... very excited.
> 
> View attachment 7349354


Looks great on your wrist !! Congrats and enjoy !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers

After reviewing this thread and watching some reviews online, I just placed an order yesterday for the OVM. It is a beautiful piece with lots of great features and details. And for the price and what you get with it, it speaks for itself. I am so excited and cannot wait for it to arrive! Looking forward to becoming a Steinhart owner. I have already started thinking about my next few purchases and my god what a predicament (albeit good) to be in. Lovely watches!


----------



## Dec1968

the5rivers said:


> After reviewing this thread and watching some reviews online, I just placed an order yesterday for the OVM. It is a beautiful piece with lots of great features and details. And for the price and what you get with it, it speaks for itself. I am so excited and cannot wait for it to arrive! Looking forward to becoming a Steinhart owner. I have already started thinking about my next few purchases and my god what a predicament (albeit good) to be in. Lovely watches!


Welcome to the family!! You're going to fall in love with it the more you wear it. Can't wait to see your pics you post once you get it.

David


----------



## the5rivers

Dec1968 said:


> Welcome to the family!! You're going to fall in love with it the more you wear it. Can't wait to see your pics you post once you get it.
> 
> David


I will definitely be posting some pics once I get it. The pics that I have seen from other members heavily influenced my decision to buy one!


----------



## sledgod

I can't wait to get my ceramic insert! Then I can decide once and for all whether to fit that and be finally content, or whip out the bleach for the aluminum bezel!
Either way I think the standard bezel is in for a bath....

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk

So this happened. Freshly pried out of the hands of a Fedex employee.

Off the bracelet and directly onto leather, I love this thing.


----------



## vintage76

This military is really fun and if anyone from Steinhart read us, can we have a date version ?


----------



## Dec1968

sweeperdk said:


> So this happened. Freshly pried out of the hands of a Fedex employee.
> 
> Off the bracelet and directly onto leather, I love this thing.
> 
> View attachment 7394738


Yeah that looks awesome!!

David


----------



## Dec1968

vintage76 said:


> This military is really fun and if anyone from Steinhart read us, can we have a date version ?


They have one.....

David


----------



## Watch Obsessive

vintage76 said:


> This military is really fun and if anyone from Steinhart read us, can we have a date version ?


How about a 40mm version with curved lugs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Watch Obsessive said:


> How about a 40mm version with curved lugs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a conversation that many of us have had before.....

David


----------



## cocobat

I wasn't sure if i am going to like this piece until i saw it at my local AD, looks way better than i had expected it to be. I'm never a bracelet person,but this watch looks too sexy on it..haha..guess that's way it haven't left my wrist since i got it 2 weeks ago


----------



## gipsey

I'm in and I love it. This is my biggest purchase to date . Next on the list is the black gmt version

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk

This thread pretty much convinced me to get the OVM over the Ocean 1 Black. It just seems like a cooler homage than the O1B. First decent watch I am getting in years!


----------



## Craustin1

QEtienne on OVM 2, I have seen some pictures with silver outline in the hands, ando also with black. The Steinhart website is showing it with black currently, was there a change on this color recently? I'm asking because I like the silver better, wanting to know if that is available.. thanks.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Craustin1 said:


> QEtienne on OVM 2, I have seen some pictures with silver outline in the hands, ando also with black. The Steinhart website is showing it with black currently, was there a change on this color recently? I'm asking because I like the silver better, wanting to know if that is available.. thanks.


Hands are Silver framed,when they look black it's because of lighting & the angle of the shot...


----------



## Craustin1

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hands are Silver framed,when they look black it's because of lighting & the angle of the shot...


Great, thanks!


----------



## m6rk

I just purchased one and have had it for almost a week. I was hoping I'd warm up to the gray dial but I haven't. Don't get me wrong, it's a superb watch at an amazing price point but I keep comparing it to version one which looks so stunning with that black dial and the cream colored indices and hands. I only wish I wouldn't of waited so long to get it. I'll keep it because I think it's an exceptional value especially with the euro/USD conversion rate so favorable right now. It is very nice looking and extremely well executed but I definitely would have preferred version one. I did order the Ocean one vintage GMT which I'm really looking forward to getting. I love the retro look and thank God they didn't go "Vintage Black" on that one as well!


----------



## yankeexpress

vintage76 said:


> This military is really fun and if anyone from Steinhart read us, can we have a date version ?


Made one


----------



## m6rk

yankeexpress said:


> Made one


A stunning piece. I usually don't go for all black but I must say that is very nice. So did you have Steinhart customize that for you or did you or some other third party do that?


----------



## Dec1968

m6rk said:


> A stunning piece. I usually don't go for all black but I must say that is very nice. So did you have Steinhart customize that for you or did you or some other third party do that?


Neither. He took the v1 Ocean 1 Black and added the 60 minute track and sword hands to it.

David


----------



## m6rk

Dec1968 said:


> Neither. He took the v1 Ocean 1 Black and added the 60 minute track and sword hands to it.


He did the work himself?


----------



## yankeexpress

m6rk said:


> I just purchased one and have had it for almost a week. I was hoping I'd warm up to the gray dial but I haven't. Don't get me wrong, it's a superb watch at an amazing price point but I keep comparing it to version one which looks so stunning with that black dial and the cream colored indices and hands. I only wish I wouldn't of waited so long to get it. I'll keep it because I think it's an exceptional value especially with the euro/USD conversion rate so favorable right now. It is very nice looking and extremely well executed but I definitely would have preferred version one. I did order the Ocean one vintage GMT which I'm really looking forward to getting. I love the retro look and thank God they didn't go "Vintage Black" on that one as well!


Vintage GMT


----------



## yankeexpress

m6rk said:


> He did the work himself?


Nope, JZ did it for me.....it's a JelliSub

pre-mod pic


















.......OB....................OBM (custom)...............OVM


----------



## m6rk

yankeexpress said:


> Vintage GMT


Yup, that's the baby!


----------



## m6rk

M


yankeexpress said:


> Nope, JZ did it for me.....it's a JelliSub


Well they look great! I do like the OVM bezel with the full indices and the sword hands look great.


----------



## m6rk

One thing I really like about your date version is that it does't have that ugly date bubble! I can't stand those.


----------



## skraburski

You can remove cyclop


----------



## m6rk

skraburski said:


> You can remove cyclop


That's good to know! That opens up a few more models to me. Can you do it yourself? Does it leave residues and if so is there an easy way to remove it?


----------



## skraburski

Use search or Google, there are couple ways to do that


----------



## J.C

m6rk said:


> That's good to know! That opens up a few more models to me. Can you do it yourself? Does it leave residues and if so is there an easy way to remove it?


No residue on my O1B&#8230; I used a jet lighter and then a q-tip/cotton bud with (the GF's) nail varnish remover to clean the remaining:


----------



## ethebull

OVM's look great with so many straps. I'm liking the tool diver aesthetic with their 22mm rubber.


----------



## jaeva

View attachment 7521682


----------



## jaeva

Ugh... the dreaded "attachment." Second try:


----------



## Dec1968

jaeva said:


> Ugh... the dreaded "attachment." Second try:
> 
> View attachment 7521698


Nice strap. Hard to find three ring ZULU.....which one is that?

David


----------



## ethebull

I had been on the fence in purchasing an OVM for awhile now. When they switched over to V2, it made it that much harder to pull the trigger. Now that a V2 is on my wrist, I am happy I procrastinated. The grey dial is so interesting! I have several Black dial watches. The grey is a chameleon. Not Always better than black, but generally more interesting. We of this forum are of the "change things up for fun" crowd, and the V2 OVM does this all on its own.


----------



## knezz

Guys, i am sorry if this was already answered
Is dial color from OVM 2.0 same as O1V ?


----------



## ethebull

Lots of photos and comments in this thread. Was black, now medium/dark grey


----------



## J.C

knezz said:


> Guys, i am sorry if this was already answered
> Is dial color from OVM 2.0 same as O1V ?





ethebull said:


> Lots of photos and comments in this thread. Was black, now medium/dark grey


knezz... I think it's time we gave up buddy - it's honestly like we're talking a different language!!!

Cerrent version of Ocean One Vintage v's Ocean One Vintage Military - REAL WORLD DIAL COLOUR COMPARISON PLEASE!!!







v's








I know the dial colour changed between v1 and v2 of the Vintage Military (everyone knows)

Cheers...

JC


----------



## zed073




----------



## Siskiyoublues

that's gorgeous. The face looked blue in the first picture and I had to double take. Because I loved it...! Maybe they cant tint V.III a blue grey.


----------



## zed073

The inner AR coating has a nice blue tint that looks awesome in the right light.

I haven't seen the new V2 that has the dark grey dial in person yet but some
aren't as happy with it as they were with the V1 black dial.

This special one off Helmut strap is a perfect match for the retro lume colour.


----------



## MacTruck

In for 4 this week. $$$$. Loving them all.










Took off the OVM to take this picture, just got the watch an hour ago when this happened. I didn't do anything I don't normally do.










Luckily I have a stash!










Now to order the Titanium 500 and OVR.


----------



## the5rivers

Ill just leave this here, since I can finally contribute!


----------



## ethebull

AAOFC - acronyms are often . confusing.


----------



## meisterfoo

ovm2 with ghost bezel mod, loving this watch all over again!


----------



## Drudge

My V1, different lighting


----------



## MadMrB

Just arrived...


----------



## MadMrB

I was not entirely convinced by the OVM when I ordered it, being a bit concerned about the dial and marker colours. However now its here, I see why so many admire this watch and my apprehension was unwarranted... its gorgeous


----------



## cairoanan

2.0 on olive NATO


----------



## JP71624

OVM1.0

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk

Mine arrived last week. The gray dial has really grown on me. I got a black nato strap to switch it up with, but I love how the brushed bracelet looks.


----------



## Lord99

Another OVM in the club. Just ordered a RIOS Oxford brown strap for my baby


----------



## Craustin1

It is certainly an awesome watch


----------



## Lord99

... and got the new straps:

RIOS Oxford

































and for the fun a Miro's black canvas:









have a nice day all.
George


----------



## maxroach512

great watch, this watch was my first mechanical and I'll probably never sell it!


----------



## JAndrewC




----------



## MacTruck

What are you guys pro photographers? These pictures are AMAZING! Here's mine.


----------



## Dec1968

Took this with my iPhone 6S Plus

David


----------



## Henrikjf

Just recived the Steinhart OVM v1, never worn and still covered in plastic.


----------



## pinchycm

^ yeowzah!


----------



## MacTruck

How did you snag that? Lucky bastard.


----------



## John10

Totally an impulse buy, but I love it and well worth it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

I love it !


----------



## Jeep99dad

I gotta say I like that grey dial more and more. Even more of a military feel for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MacTruck




----------



## Dec1968

Henrikjf said:


> Just recived the Steinhart OVM v1, never worn and still covered in plastic.


Ok you have to tell the story of how you landed an OVM v1 with the plastic still on it.


----------



## evan m

Do tell where did you find the OVM1? Keep missing them for sale.


----------



## Henrikjf

I think it was a Russian who originaly bought it for his homage Rolex collection, he had it for a few years and then sold it via a Russian forum. The person who bought it thankfully didn't take the plastics of,and sold it to me a few months later. But now im in a struggle on wether to keep it in the plastic or start wearing it. My best guess is that i'l be using this watch in a few days, because its so beautifull.


----------



## Lord99

Sunday afternoon ...


----------



## knezz

Have a good Sunday !


----------



## Victor25

Great looking strap! May I know where you get your strap? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Victor25

Lord99 said:


> Sunday afternoon ...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7821562&d=1460902982"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Great looking strap there! May I know where you get the strap from? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Craustin1

That should be a Steinhart strap, I have a watch that came in with that same strap.


----------



## Lord99

Victor25 & Craustin1:
Sorry Craustin1, it seems certainly like the Steinhart one, but in fact this is a RIOS Oxford brown strap from Germany, I have chosen it for its vintage look. I think it fit well with the light grey color, and it is very comfortable. I like the original steel strap, but it will stay on the OVM I think. Happy with.

Link: http://www.rios1931shop.com/product...eather watch band genuine leather watch strap


----------



## mykii

I love the Grey dial on OVM v2. I must be one of the few who likes it more than the OVM v1 dial.


----------



## knezz

mykii said:


> I love the Grey dial on OVM v2. I must be one of the few who likes it more than the OVM v1 dial.


You would be surprised how many of us prefer Gray dial.
I think that is one of the reasons why there is no ovm mk3


----------



## Dec1968

I've had both v1 and v2. I prefer the gray dial as well, BUT I do wish it was a shade or two darker. Not much, just a touch. The contrast with the black bezel insert and when it is fully gray in sunlight is a bit much. But the black didn't look near as good compared to the gray. 


David


----------



## knezz

I have a feeling that gosting mod can help you with contrast problem. I found my dial quite dark , only on direct artificial light looks gray


----------



## MacTruck

knezz said:


> I have a feeling that gosting mod can help you with contrast problem. I found my dial quite dark , only on direct artificial light looks gray


If you have lights at the 2700K level like in my house the dial looks brown. To me anyways.


----------



## knezz

That was my impression , most of time it does look something between Brown and black, very good.


----------



## Dec1968

knezz said:


> I have a feeling that gosting mod can help you with contrast problem. I found my dial quite dark , only on direct artificial light looks gray


Agreed. I've taken dozens of pictures in various lighting conditions and have seen drastic differences - and to be honest, that's why I love the gray better than the black. It's alive.

I haven't yet ghosted the bezel insert but I'm considering doing that really soon.


----------



## knezz

Let us know the results


----------



## Dec1968

knezz said:


> Let us know the results


If you look through my posts you'll tons of those pictures. I am picture happy with my Steinhart


----------



## ryguy87

After I failed a Ghost attempt on my green bezel, I ordered one OVM bezel and another Green bezel.

I am goint to make my own version of "Ocean One Military" using the O1B Dial (from my O1G), mercedes hands, and OVM bezel. The bezels are on their way and I will post some pics soon. (The mercedes hands do not seem to be a common feature for milsubs, but from my research, I found that some of the 5513's were produced with mercedes hands.. so I am going with this--trying to avoid having to open the watch)

One question... Is it reasonable to think that the Rolex milsubs ref. 5513, 5517, and 5513/5517 all started with white (non-patina) lumed hour markers which later turned into yellow-ish due to patina? Asking because I am trying to come up with a look of a pre-patina milsub.

I am excited to do this and just wanted my take of milsub homage is reasonable and cool


----------



## mykii

Alright guys, I've read almost all of this thread and seen countless strap/nato/bracelet etc. options.

For anyone who's owned this watch for a while, what do you think are the must-have's in the kit?


----------



## knezz

This is my opinion , i am a proud owner of mk2 ovm and i can tell you that my Apollon is not getting any wrist time atm. It has been only 1 week with ovm but that one is just great.


----------



## ryguy87

This came to my mind while I was writing the other post above...
Would this help age the dial LOL?


----------



## Dec1968

ryguy87 said:


> This came to my mind while I was writing the other post above...
> Would this help age the dial LOL?


That could work - hope you're patient


----------



## JAndrewC




----------



## MacTruck

JAndrewC said:


> View attachment 7853890


How'd you get it to stick to the ceiling like that??


----------



## JAndrewC

The strap's made of bubblegum!



MacTruck said:


> How'd you get it to stick to the ceiling like that??


----------



## OllyNL

Looks very nice! Do you have a wrists shot of this combo? And where to buy this strap?  
Thanks!


----------



## rxavage

OllyNL said:


> Looks very nice! Do you have a wrists shot of this combo? And where to buy this strap?
> Thanks!


yes. that strap is awesome


----------



## phthano

I would also like to know what strap that is.


----------



## haejuk

I tried this strap, but I feel like it would look better with a faded bezel insert. I had to change back to the bracelet. Maybe this strap would look good on an actual vintage watch. What do you think?


----------



## jedge76

Just received a new 'steel grey' Nato from crown and buckle and am very pleased with. It will be interesting to see how it holds up as the Phoenix G10 I had on the watch previously began to fray rather quickly at the pinhole locations.


----------



## phthano

haejuk said:


> I tried this strap, but I feel like it would look better with a faded bezel insert. I had to change back to the bracelet. Maybe this strap would look good on an actual vintage watch. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 7902418


The color is good but it seems too smooth to me.


----------



## Lee_K

Add me to the list. I ordered it on Saturday, dug the confirmation e-mail out of my spam folder on Sunday and paid for it via PayPal, had a shipping notice on Thursday, and it was delivered by FedEx on Friday. First impressions were mixed: I loved the case, the bracelet is nice but I didn't even bother taking the protective wrapping off as I'm not a fan of bracelets in general and immediately mounted it on a brown leather NATO from Crown & Buckle, loved the bezel, loved the sapphire crystal, loved the shape of the sword hands, and was comforted by the fact that the dial is a medium to dark gray rather than the lightish gray seen in some of the photos posted in this thread. What gave me pause is the pastel peach color of the luminous paint on the hands and indices. It's much more vivid than I imagined and gives the watch a warm overall tone that isn't easy to match with straps. After the chocolate brown leather, I tried other NATOs -- a Bond, then gray and black, and finally a solid black. To my surprise, the all-black strap works the best, at least to my eye. Comfort on my 7-1/4 inch wrist is excellent and the somewhat flat lugs aren't a concern at all.

Over the past 72 hours it has gained four seconds a day, which is far better than the 30 seconds per day of my Orange Monster. I'm definitely warming up to the watch and have a very favorable impression of the Steinhart brand in general. This won't be my last watch from them, for certain.


----------



## phthano

Lee_K said:


> Add me to the list. I ordered it on Saturday, dug the confirmation e-mail out of my spam folder on Sunday and paid for it via PayPal, had a shipping notice on Thursday, and it was delivered by FedEx on Friday. First impressions were mixed: I loved the case, the bracelet is nice but I didn't even bother taking the protective wrapping off as I'm not a fan of bracelets in general and immediately mounted it on a brown leather NATO from Crown & Buckle, loved the bezel, loved the sapphire crystal, loved the shape of the sword hands, and was comforted by the fact that the dial is a medium to dark gray rather than the lightish gray seen in some of the photos posted in this thread. What gave me pause is the pastel peach color of the luminous paint on the hands and indices. It's much more vivid than I imagined and gives the watch a warm overall tone that isn't easy to match with straps. After the chocolate brown leather, I tried other NATOs -- a Bond, then gray and black, and finally a solid black. To my surprise, the all-black strap works the best, at least to my eye. Comfort on my 7-1/4 inch wrist is excellent and the somewhat flat lugs aren't a concern at all.
> 
> Over the past 72 hours it has gained four seconds a day, which is far better than the 30 seconds per day of my Orange Monster. I'm definitely warming up to the watch and have a very favorable impression of the Steinhart brand in general. This won't be my last watch from them, for certain.
> 
> View attachment 7905794


You articulated my feelings better than I could - the dial and lume is hard to match with a strap. Mine is about +6/+7 a day, not the glorious +2 or +4 most people have been reporting on here.


----------



## knezz

phthano said:


> You articulated my feelings better than I could - the dial and lume is hard to match with a strap. Mine is about +6/+7 a day, not the glorious +2 or +4 most people have been reporting on here.


Here is mine


----------



## phthano

Man, I got unlucky. I guess I should have it adjusted. Wonder if Steinhart would help me out with that considering I think the elabore grade is only supposed to be accurate to about 7 seconds.
.


----------



## knezz

Actually you are well within the elabore spec. 
I noticed my apollon was same as yours about +7 s/day.
After 10 months it is awesome under 1 sec a day . try to find a position over night that will lose you few seconds. I lay my apollon with dial up to lose few seconds overnight. (I did try different positions) and i put my ovm dial down to gain few overnight.
In attachment is my apollon chronograph


----------



## Travelller

Honestly, I wouldn't look at an analysis that is _less than 10 days long_ (minimum). It's also very important to note the variance when worn and when not (and what position it is in rest) - as knezz above did.


----------



## rxavage

the first 3 weeks i had my ovm its gained about 45 seconds, nows its at +8 seconds a day. What gives?


----------



## sefrcoko

rxavage said:


> the first 3 weeks i had my ovm its gained about 45 seconds, nows its at +8 seconds a day. What gives?


Magnetism can make a watch run suddenly start running fast. It could always be something else instead, but magnetism is easy enough to check so I thought I'd mention it. If you happen to have a compass then pass the watch over the needle (if the needle moves then the watch is magnetized). Anyways that's one possibility...


----------



## knezz

sefrcoko said:


> Magnetism can make a watch run suddenly start running fast. It could always be something else instead, but magnetism is easy enough to check so I thought I'd mention it. If you happen to have a compass then pass the watch over the needle (if the needle moves then the watch is magnetized). Anyways that's one possibility...


We are talking about seconds, so not even a close to Magnetism watch which usually gain hours and acting weird. +8 is fine


----------



## knezz

sefrcoko said:


> Magnetism can make a watch run suddenly start running fast. It could always be something else instead, but magnetism is easy enough to check so I thought I'd mention it. If you happen to have a compass then pass the watch over the needle (if the needle moves then the watch is magnetized). Anyways that's one possibility...


We are talking about seconds, so not even a close to Magnetism watch which usually gain hours and acting weird. +8 is fine


----------



## sefrcoko

knezz said:


> We are talking about seconds, so not even a close to Magnetism watch which usually gain hours and acting weird. +8 is fine


I'm not saying it's magnetized, but magnetism does cause watches to run fast. Magnetized watches don't have to run hours fast either -- those are only the extreme cases. My own FC Classic became magnetized enough to run 20-35 seconds fast every day, but once I demagnetize it only ran +1-2 secs per day. Magnetism isn't "on" or "off", it's a field that can be stronger or weaker with corresponding results in terms of time keeping.


----------



## rxavage

today when i got home from work it was 37 minutes behind. I'm not sure what the issue is. I haven't done anything different since I received the watch except for not wearing it as much for the past 10 days or so. It's odd that the first 3 weeks it was keeping excellent time and now after i adjusted the time things go haywire. I'm going to observe it for a few days, making sure its wound because it could've just powered down coincidently and started back up when i shook it and put it on.


----------



## knezz

Do you have it in a rotation? It looks like it went out of the power. Make sure it has power if you going to measure variations. I noticed that when mine running near the end of power reserve it start to lose time , not much but from 2sec/day go down to 7-9 sec day


----------



## rxavage

it's the only watch i own atm but i don't wear it at work because it would get magnetized from the electrical induction daily, so i wear it for a bit after work and on the weekends. I got a fresh tattoo on the wrist i wear the watch on 2 weekends ago so i sporadically threw it on my other wrist for a bit throughout the last week just to keep it wound but that might not have worked well.


----------



## knezz

It seems that you have your watch to little on the wrist. You dont wear it in the bed while you sleep? So you losing PR over night , losing while you at work and your watch actually gain some power only between you come back and before you go to bed. Not sufficient if you ask me


----------



## rxavage

appears to be back to roughly +8/day for the past few days with me making sure it has enough pr


----------



## knezz

Let us know after 6 months if things changed. Also try to find position to slow watch during the night.


----------



## Lee_K

Ownership report, after ten days:

The watch hasn't been off my wrist except when showering or sleeping. I really, really like this watch and it has shot to the top of my collection as "most favorite". Comfort is excellent, accuracy is within five seconds a day, and the quality and design of the case and bezel punches all the aesthetic right buttons.. I just love the transition from the beveled bezel to the slightly domed sapphire crystal. I also love the thin lugs -- very crisp and elegant compared to so many other diver's watches. I went through five different NATO strap combinations before I threw this Crown & Buckle black leather strap on and found what I believe is the winning solution.

Criticisms? I'm still not crazy about the aged radium hands and indices, but the black strap takes competing colors out of the mix and works quite well, I think. The dark gray face continues to be just fine. One spring bar sprang itself apart during the strap changing process and after a few minutes of crawling around on the foor looking for the errant pieces, I was miraculously able to find them all and got the spring bar reassembled. Thank goodness for tile floors in American Southwest homes! I'll need to get some spares as I got really lucky this time.

In a perfect world, Steinhart will someday issue a watch I suggest they dub the "Ocean Modern Military": same case, bezel, hands, crystal, and ETA movement, but with white C3 Superluminova hands, applied indices, and a pure black face. I would be in horological heaven with such a watch, and would probably never want another.

Highyly recommended to anyone considering the OVM2.0.


----------



## Dec1968

Nice pics

Took a few shots of my v2 today. I also have the Vintage Military Maxi LE sitting in its box unwrapped. Can't decide on whether or not it's worth keeping.

Thoughts on these pics?









David


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Dec1968 said:


> Nice pics
> 
> Took a few shots of my v2 today. I also have the Vintage Military Maxi LE sitting in its bid unwrapped. Can't decide on whether or not it's worth keeping.
> 
> Thoughts on these pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David


What is going on with WUS lately.Double posts are getting to be a PIA!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Dec1968 said:


> Nice pics
> 
> Took a few shots of my v2 today. I also have the Vintage Military Maxi LE sitting in its bid unwrapped. Can't decide on whether or not it's worth keeping.
> 
> Thoughts on these pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David


While I would absolutely LOVE a high domed crystal on my OVM the fact that the Maxi is 100m WR & a plastic crystal are no go's IMO & it boggles my mind to think people would pay an upcharge for a downgraded watch!


----------



## knezz

David i love that strap, i have ordered one with black hardware. I hope it will sit nicely.


----------



## sefrcoko

E8ArmyDiver said:


> While I would absolutely LOVE a high domed crystal on my OVM the fact that the Maxi is 100m WR & a plastic crystal are no go's IMO & it boggles my mind to think people would pay an upcharge for a downgraded watch!


To each their own of course, but not everyone absolutely needs higher wr in every watch. For those who want a daily wearer with higher wr and tougher sapphire sure it may not be right, but for those who don't need that level of wr and also like the look of acrylic crystal it could be perfect. Different strokes


----------



## Lee_K

David, I think the gray NATO matches the dial quite well. The pictures do a good job of showing off the OVM's clean lines and how light plays on the crystal in constantly changing ways.


----------



## ryguy87

ryguy87 said:


> After I failed a Ghost attempt on my green bezel, I ordered one OVM bezel and another Green bezel.
> 
> I am goint to make my own version of "Ocean One Military" using the O1B Dial (from my O1G), mercedes hands, and OVM bezel. The bezels are on their way and I will post some pics soon. (The mercedes hands do not seem to be a common feature for milsubs, but from my research, I found that some of the 5513's were produced with mercedes hands.. so I am going with this--trying to avoid having to open the watch)
> 
> One question... Is it reasonable to think that the Rolex milsubs ref. 5513, 5517, and 5513/5517 all started with white (non-patina) lumed hour markers which later turned into yellow-ish due to patina? Asking because I am trying to come up with a look of a pre-patina milsub.
> 
> I am excited to do this and just wanted my take of milsub homage is reasonable and cool


This is the result... What do ya'll think?


----------



## MacTruck

Looks great but how noticeable is that orange pip?



ryguy87 said:


> This is the result... What do ya'll think?


----------



## ryguy87

MacTruck said:


> Looks great but how noticeable is that orange pip?


So far (day 1) very noticeable!! But it adds character.
If it starts to bother me, I might replace it with a white lume pip salvaged from the previous green bezel that I damaged...


----------



## ryguy87

MacTruck said:


> Looks great but how noticeable is that orange pip?


Okay purists look away...
I scraped off the orange lume...


----------



## MacTruck

ryguy87 said:


> Okay purists look away...
> I scraped off the orange lume...


Did you scrape it or did it pop off? Wondering if it's possible to switch the pips.


----------



## ryguy87

MacTruck said:


> Did you scrape it or did it pop off? Wondering if it's possible to switch the pips.


I was trying to pop it off without damaging the aluminum bezel. (Last time when the lume pip popped off from a Green bezel, it enlarged/damaged the hole a little bit.)
Anyway, in the process of doing so this time I scraped off the orange lume pip a little bit. This led to totally removing the orange pip.


----------



## therion

Has anyone tried to put it on the Steinhart mesh bracelet? I have one left from my Nav-B and I'm wondering what it would look like.


----------



## knezz

Hot in Belgrade


----------



## picklepossy

Back on the bracelet. This watch looks great on anything.


----------



## earthquake_glue

I purchased my OVM 2 used on eBay. Steinhart supposedly sent the seller additional bracelet links, however they are not the same width as the rest of the bracelet. I'm not terribly impressed with the bracelet quality, but it would be nice to have a streamlined look on it, should I choose to wear it.

Has anyone encountered this and then solved it somehow? Or are there better aftermarket bracelets? Lastly, should I get a new bracelet from Steinhart which I assume would be longer out of the box?


----------



## T3C

derekfulmer said:


> I purchased my OVM 2 used on eBay. Steinhart supposedly sent the seller additional bracelet links, however they are not the same width as the rest of the bracelet. I'm not terribly impressed with the bracelet quality, but it would be nice to have a streamlined look on it, should I choose to wear it.
> 
> Has anyone encountered this and then solved it somehow? Or are there better aftermarket bracelets? Lastly, should I get a new bracelet from Steinhart which I assume would be longer out of the box?


Not sure how much you paid for the watch ... may make more $$$ sense to flip it and get a new one from Steinhart. Last I checked it's still in production.


----------



## Dec1968

T3C said:


> Not sure how much you paid for the watch ... may make more $$$ sense to flip it and get a new one from Steinhart. Last I checked it's still in production.


Flip it and buy new. You can get roughly what they're worth new by flipping it. Totally worth it.

David


----------



## earthquake_glue

Considered that, but it's not worth the time investment to do so. I'm really happy with the watch. If it never sees a bracelet, oh well. 

I did see steinhart sells the bracelet itself on their website, might consider that.

Thanks!


----------



## hrcramirez

picklepossy said:


> Back on the bracelet. This watch looks great on anything.


It really does. Here it is with an Italian style leather strap.


----------



## hrcramirez

Awesome vintage look.


----------



## knezz

On lemonade


----------



## City74

Just picked up my first Steinhart. Got this watch and the third strap in line


----------



## thewire

Dec1968 said:


> Flip it and buy new. You can get roughly what they're worth new by flipping it. Totally worth it.
> 
> David


Selling at Ebay comes with a lot BS...some ....... always will claimed the watch didn't show up..and file a charge back


----------



## big ned

Newly ghosted bezel matches the OVM 2 dial very nicely. A simple and cool mod.


----------



## outsidesmoke07

big ned said:


> Newly ghosted bezel matches the OVM 2 dial very nicely. A simple and cool mod.
> 
> View attachment 8328810


Which method? Oven?


----------



## picklepossy

big ned said:


> Newly ghosted bezel matches the OVM 2 dial very nicely. A simple and cool mod.
> 
> View attachment 8328810


Looks fantastic. Would you like to share how you did it?


----------



## Dec1968

thewire said:


> Selling at Ebay comes with a lot BS...some ....... always will claimed the watch didn't show up..and file a charge back


Sell it here.....

David


----------



## big ned

outsidesmoke07 said:


> Which method? Oven?





picklepossy said:


> Looks fantastic. Would you like to share how you did it?


I just took the strap off, thoroughly cleaned the watch bezel of any grease, cranked the crown in as tight as possible and dropped it in a glass ramekin that I then poured standard thick household bleach into until it was well covered. After 3.5 minutes of gently wobbling the ramekin in a circular motion, I could just see the very edge of the bezel starting to lighten, and then immediately sluiced it under the kitchen tap with warm water.

Then I slipped it into a bowl of more warm water with Fairy liquid dish soap and gripping it by the spring bars gave it a good swill 'n shake to clean off any bleach residue, at no time touching the bezel and risking smudging it. Then just dabbed it dry (not wiped) with kitchen towel, swilled it under the tap again and re-dried it , again by applying more kitchen towel and pressing firmly NOT wiping. A slight black ring of residue was noticeable on the paper towel after doing this, and the bezel was lighter. It continued to lighten more over the next couple of hours when it seemed to eventually stabilize to what you see now.

I know that many will query this method, but by leaving the bezel on the watch rather than messing around with a thin, bendable piece of aluminium is far and away more effective as you can handle it more easily, deftly and robustly, and that's part of the secret when time is of the essence as it is when attempting to get this process just right IMO, the difference between getting it right and going too far is mere seconds, and any finger marks on the bezel during that process are nearly always fatal to a nice even finish.

Regarding the watch and it's gaskets being damaged, well, I don't think it's a problem over such a small time period, It's been submerged since during a dip in the pool yesterday, and a couple of showers, so far so good....:-! This is my second attempt, I did my Gnomon Ocean Vintage Maxi LE first, but forgot to degrease the bezel, and consequently the finish is very slightly uneven (pic of that below with the above OVM 2 before I decided to give that watch the same treatment, only for 30 seconds less).



Dec1968 said:


> Sell it here.....
> 
> David


Ha! Ha! Thanks David, but I've not sold one yet in 5 years collecting.


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## kelt

Depending on the lighting, the OVM 1 dial also looks grey:


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## pinchycm

that strap really pairs fantastically with that watch.


----------



## DietersRover

OVM II on a Cincy Strap Works 22mm F71 Blue Argyle.


----------



## Lord99

My OVM2 in ¨summer edition¨


----------



## Petrus67

knezz said:


> Hot in Belgrade


Hi Knezz, where did you get that strap? I saw some other fotos of your watch, like the one next to a coffee, and really liked it.


----------



## outsidesmoke07

My new OVM on Spectre strap!


----------



## jpfwatch

Almost forgot i have this watch.
Still looks great, wearing it today.


----------



## knezz

Petrus67 said:


> Hi Knezz, where did you get that strap? I saw some other fotos of your watch, like the one next to a coffee, and really liked it.


Hello , thank you on your kind words. Most of my straps are actually presents from my friends since they all know i love watches. Perticular one was from UK amazon. 
Best


----------



## miketeo

Hi all! I saw on the steinhart website, a new version of the ovm 1. I asked them if it's the same as the mk 2 but they said that it's a new dial ; vintage black.. Not grey. 
Was thinking of getting it but am worried that it may turn out the same as mk 2.. 
Anybody got any news? Views? Feedback ? 
Tks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

Is it possible that Steinhart changed dial color of mk2 toward darker shade?


----------



## miketeo

That's what they said in their reply.. But not clear.. They said it's neither mk1 nor mk 2.. Confusing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

Did you talked with someone from Steinhart or Gnamon? Since Gnamon output mk2.5


----------



## miketeo

I emailed steinhart.. Reply was not clear.. Went to gnome.. They only had the mk2 grey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

miketeo said:


> I emailed steinhart.. Reply was not clear.. Went to gnome.. They only had the mk2 grey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you post what their reply was so we can decipher it here?

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## miketeo

I asked if it was same as mk 1 or mk 2 .. 
Steinhart reply ;

neither, nor. It’s a „black vintage“ = anthracite.

I asked again.. For pics but they said all is in their site and this : 

For sure, the dial of the actual model is lighter, then for the old version. As informed below, it’s a “black vintage” = anthracite = grey.

So, what you guys make of it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

I would definitely like to know if Steinhart changed dial color on ovm


----------



## knezz

miketeo said:


> I asked if it was same as mk 1 or mk 2 ..
> Steinhart reply ;
> 
> neither, nor. It's a „black vintage" = anthracite.
> 
> I asked again.. For pics but they said all is in their site and this :
> 
> For sure, the dial of the actual model is lighter, then for the old version. As informed below, it's a "black vintage" = anthracite = grey.
> 
> So, what you guys make of it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks to me that they were referring that mk2 is lighter then mk1. I didn't catch where they say it is darker then mk2


----------



## miketeo

Exactly! Would expect more clear replies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

I would ask Anders if he had these dials made or if they came from Steinhart without a request from him. 


Time to make the donuts...


----------



## miketeo

Tks! Erm who's anders? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

Owner of Gnamon watches if i remember correctly.


----------



## miketeo

Ok cool! Tks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching

I just got a OVM and there's an odd "clicky" looseness to the bezel, but only in certain positions. As in if I have the lume pip between 11:55 and 12:05(give or take) the area between 2:00 and 3:00 of the bezel is loose and can be pressed down with an audible click, but if I rotate the bezel it goes away.

Is this something I can fix myself? I don't mind a little bit of backplay or whatever but the clicking noise is extremely annoying and it worries me that the bezel is mis-seated or something.


----------



## outsidesmoke07

There's another thread on this subforum discussing the dial color of the mk2.5, but right now it's mostly speculation. A couple of members say they're expecting their mk2.5 to arrive early this week, we'll know more then. The rest of us should probably hold off ordering for a week until it's clear what we'll be getting.

Here's my new OVM2, on Phoenix Grey Nato. Also has the clicky bezel wristwatching is describing, but it doesn't really both me.


----------



## knezz

This seem to be standard mk2 color


----------



## sefrcoko

outsidesmoke07 said:


> There's another thread on this subforum discussing the dial color of the mk2.5, but right now it's mostly speculation. A couple of members say they're expecting their mk2.5 to arrive early this week, we'll know more then. The rest of us should probably hold off ordering for a week until it's clear what we'll be getting.
> 
> Here's my new OVM2, on Phoenix Grey Nato. Also has the clicky bezel wristwatching is describing, but it doesn't really both me.
> 
> View attachment 8490578


I personally haven't ordered one of those mk2.5, but there's really not much speculation left at this point . Anders confirmed the dial color is lighter than the maxi but darker than the mk2:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=30579466


----------



## outsidesmoke07

sefrcoko said:


> I personally haven't ordered one of those mk2.5, but there's really not much speculation left at this point . Anders confirmed the dial color is lighter than the maxi but darker than the mk2:
> 
> "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART" - Page 194


The speculation isn't that the color falls between the mk2 and maxi, it's about what it'll actually look like in person. We haven't seen any photos of the mk2 in the wild.


----------



## sefrcoko

outsidesmoke07 said:


> The speculation isn't that the color falls between the mk2 and maxi, it's about what it'll actually look like in person. We haven't seen any photos of the mk2 in the wild.


There's a photo of it next to the OVM mk2 in the mk2.5 thread. Seeing that shot and also knowing that it is darker than the maxi LE gives us a pretty good indication of the color, but I agree photos of the watch in the wild are always helpful too.


----------



## knezz

100% not darker then LE maxi, it seems it go like this on scale black to gray
Ovm1
Ovm LE maxi
Ovm 2.5
Ovm 2


----------



## LilCm101

For those that haven't ventured over to my thread, mk2 on right, 2.5 on left. Picture courtesy of Gnomon from when I asked about the 2.5 before I ordered.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

It seems that pip is different as well ?


----------



## LilCm101

knezz said:


> It seems that pip is different as well ?


The pip is the dot at the 0/60 on the bezel right? I'm still new to subs, so forgive my ignorance lol.

If that is what you're talking about, I think that the coloring of all of the lume areas are a touch darker than the mk2, but that could just appear that way because the dial color itself is a bit darker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

Yes , and i was thinking on shape


----------



## LilCm101

Now that I look closer, it looks like it's more pronounced. The mk2 is a bit more shallow, or flat. I'll report back on everything with details tomorrow. Can't wait to get it! My first diver!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketeo

Tks guys! Can't wait for your feedback!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketeo

Hi guys! Ok mystery over! I saw the mk 2.5 in person at gnome watches. It's only about 15% darker ( to my eyes quite hard to see) also patina on indices slightly more dark. Had compared it side by side with a mk 2. First glance, can't tell difference. So I'll pass on it. Still too grey for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketeo

Update ; just got mail from steinhart saying that the mk2.5 is gnome project only. Then what are they selling now?? Mk 3? Wish we had someone who just bought their latest version give us feedback 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

miketeo said:


> Update ; just got mail from steinhart saying that the mk2.5 is gnome project only. Then what are they selling now?? Mk 3? Wish we had someone who just bought their latest version give us feedback
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steinhart sells the mk2 right now, and the mk2.5 is available from Gnomon with a slightly darker dial (but not as dark as the Maxi according to Anders). There have also been mk1 and Maxi LE versions but those have sold out long ago. There is no mk3.


----------



## miketeo

Ok, so Tks for clarifying  so it's mk 1 for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

miketeo said:


> Ok, so Tks for clarifying  so it's mk 1 for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem, all these versions make things complicated . Yes if you want a dark dial then either mk1 or Maxi LE would be your best bet. The mk1 dial is jet black whereas the Maxi is a little lighter. The mk1 markers are also a little more yellow compared to the hands, and has sapphire crystal. The Maxi markers match the color of the hands a little better and the Maxi also has acrylic crystal. Steinhart should put a chart together lol


----------



## miketeo

Yup! Too stressed ! Ha ha there are a few guys in my country selling off their mk1 n also maxi. The selling price is close to a new one, given they are 2 years old! I'm having trouble coming to terms with that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

Sea


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## Dec1968

Thoughts on this NATO?

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## knezz

David уou know i love most of your straps and combo's, but this one just dont work for me. Maybr on panam o1v gmt


----------



## Dec1968

knezz said:


> David уou know i love most of your straps and combo's, but this one just dont work for me. Maybr on panam o1v gmt


I'm with you. I bought this one for my SKX009 and its flawless with that. But it just doesn't flow with this.

Glad I'm not the only one.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## knezz

Perfect match for Seiko


----------



## knezz

Cheers


----------



## spirit.varun

I had the same issue on my 4th replacement O1VR watch, 8-10 pm side pressing down results in clicking sound 

No resolution yet so far, waiting to see if they would fix this OR 5th replacement watch in 30 days 



Wristwatching said:


> I just got a OVM and there's an odd "clicky" looseness to the bezel, but only in certain positions. As in if I have the lume pip between 11:55 and 12:05(give or take) the area between 2:00 and 3:00 of the bezel is loose and can be pressed down with an audible click, but if I rotate the bezel it goes away.
> 
> Is this something I can fix myself? I don't mind a little bit of backplay or whatever but the clicking noise is extremely annoying and it worries me that the bezel is mis-seated or something.


----------



## grantgreen

Custom Hands


----------



## watchThings

spirit.varun said:


> I had the same issue on my 4th replacement O1VR watch, 8-10 pm side pressing down results in clicking sound
> 
> No resolution yet so far, waiting to see if they would fix this OR 5th replacement watch in 30 days


Same with my Ocean One Vintage Military; order date was similar to Wristwatching. The bezel could be "clicked" into and away from the case, making a very audible click. Currently, my watch is with FedEx being returned for repair, it was with me for a grand total of 4 days :/


----------



## spirit.varun

watchThings said:


> Same with my Ocean One Vintage Military; order date was similar to Wristwatching. The bezel could be "clicked" into and away from the case, making a very audible click. Currently, my watch is with FedEx being returned for repair, it was with me for a grand total of 4 days :/


Hope they fix/acknowledge this issue for you, I got an update saying it is working flawless :-|.
As of now decided to go with full refund(hoping shipping fees too), maybe down the road if things look better then would consider steinhart again.
It seems their QC is getting inconsistent.

But do keep all posted, would be interesting to know tour resolution.

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover




----------



## FinWatcher

Just a quick photo of mine.


----------



## knezz

Rain


----------



## kevtherev




----------



## DietersRover

Just came from outside. This watch is still glowing.


----------



## WhiteCat

Zeiss ikon paired with OVM! Classic German optics meets morden German engineering!


----------



## Andreas Truong




----------



## Lord99

Color accordance


----------



## panaria12

DietersRover said:


> View attachment 8744978


Great watch, nice camera. Do you still use film?


----------



## DietersRover

panaria12 said:


> Great watch, nice camera. Do you still use film?


"yes" But, only occasionally. Every once in a while, I will grab a camera off my shelf and shoot a roll of film.


----------



## Dec1968

Today I exit the Steinhart club......

I've had two OVM models (3 if you count the OVM Maxi I sold a few days after buying it). 

You've most likely seen my thread discussing the possibility of a smaller Ocean One and most definitely heard me moan about the shape of the lugs. 

I simply stopped wearing it. I have a rule - if I don't wear a watch after x number of days, it has to go to someone who will wear it. 

I LOVE the OVM - dearly - but I cannot stand the flat lugs. If they had curved - I would not be selling the watch. 

I just couldn't take it anymore. 

Fare thee well, and I will probably buy one at another time. 


David


----------



## Lord99

Sorry to hear that David, you were one of the precious members of this forum from I always appreciate the likes  Good luck to you!
George


----------



## mousekar75

Dec1968 said:


> Today I exit the Steinhart club......
> 
> I've had two OVM models (3 if you count the OVM Maxi I sold a few days after buying it).
> 
> You've most likely seen my thread discussing the possibility of a smaller Ocean One and most definitely heard me moan about the shape of the lugs.
> 
> I simply stopped wearing it. I have a rule - if I don't wear a watch after x number of days, it has to go to someone who will wear it.
> 
> I LOVE the OVM - dearly - but I cannot stand the flat lugs. If they had curved - I would not be selling the watch.
> 
> I just couldn't take it anymore.
> 
> Fare thee well, and I will probably buy one at another time.
> 
> David


Agreed. I had a O1V that I really liked. Had it been 2mm smaller and curved lugs, I would've loved it and held on to the watch. Everything else about it was amazing. Truly a great watch, but I just couldn't continue on. 
I'm hoping to find a Steinhart that I truly do love some day though. Great watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panaria12

DietersRover said:


> "yes" But, only occasionally. Every once in a while, I will grab a camera off my shelf and shoot a roll of film.


Interesting film is very much a pastime nowdays. I have a Nikon F2 setup that I'd like to start using again. Problem is that I don't have any processing/developing kit and have had mixed results sending film out.


----------



## DietersRover




----------



## knezz

Something different


----------



## yankeexpress

OVM-DLC


----------



## cyberwarhol

Haven't post a shot for a while.

OVM V1 with the mismatched lume. Kinda like it on admiralty grey NATO.










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## earthquake_glue

I really regret selling my OVM 2. I think a v1 is going to replace it soon. I prefer the black dial. Anyone own an OVM and a Rolex or Tudor sub as well?


----------



## Travelller

cyberwarhol said:


> ...OVM V1 with the mismatched lume...


_Mismatched lume?_ Maybe I missed your OPs on the topic, but I certainly can't figure out what you mean with _that_ shot... :-s


----------



## kelt

derekfulmer said:


> I really regret selling my OVM 2. I think a v1 is going to replace it soon. I prefer the black dial. Anyone own an OVM and a Rolex or Tudor sub as well?


OVM dlc, 14060, Black Bay.


----------



## sondthvtc

kelt said:


> OVM dlc, 14060, Black Bay.


The hands of Tudor are outstanding!!!, hope steinhart can bring it to their homage in someday


----------



## knezz

That BB is just amazing timepiece. I linked all 3 but BB . man that watch is ....


----------



## knezz




----------



## knezz

Ovm on shell cordovan


----------



## picklepossy

Maxi LE


----------



## bmichaelwhite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Nice combo, mind telling me what band is this. Looks like the tread matches the yellow on the dial perfectly.
Thanks!



cmdErrX said:


>


----------



## Peternincompoop1




----------



## pinchycm

DuckaDiesel said:


> Nice combo, mind telling me what band is this. Looks like the tread matches the yellow on the dial perfectly.
> Thanks!


Believe that is the limited edition strap that came with that watch.


----------



## yankeexpress

OBM - Ocean Black Military, custom Jellisub.


----------



## housman

I swapped the stock bracelet on my OVM for an after-market Oyster with straight end links because although I like the Steinhart bracelet, I wanted the taper. I think is my favourite combination so far, having also tried NATO/Zulu and leather straps.

Mark.


----------



## Fridaysniper

grantgreen said:


> Custom Hands


I have to say l LOVE this watch! I have a Rolex no date sub as well as an Omega Seamaster 300 vintage and I love the no date look (it's not like I'm going to be underwater for days so why do I need a date?). I'm getting ready to order an OVM as a daily wear - just not pulled the trigger just yet - but if this was still available I would get it in a flash! Just noticed it says custom hands on the post. Did you change out the hands on th OVM to get the look? If so, then Well done, sir! Very well done!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## mh82

Anyone know the gasket quality Steinhart is using in these? Does the crown have triplock gaskets like Rolex? Does the crown have decent threads so they cannot easily be cross-threaded?

Thinking to buy one but I'm not sure of the Steinhart is reliable enough for diving and keeping the watch 24/7 in public baths and so on... My Seiko SKX007 has never had any problems with scuba diving, sauna or public baths. Never had any moisture inside the watch in ten years.


----------



## bjkadron

I finally Joined the club!


----------



## Dec1968

mh82 said:


> Anyone know the gasket quality Steinhart is using in these? Does the crown have triplock gaskets like Rolex? Does the crown have decent threads so they cannot easily be cross-threaded?
> 
> Thinking to buy one but I'm not sure of the Steinhart is reliable enough for diving and keeping the watch 24/7 in public baths and so on... My Seiko SKX007 has never had any problems with scuba diving, sauna or public baths. Never had any moisture inside the watch in ten years.


It will do anything your SKX can do and more. Many have reported theirs do very well. Some have reported that they did pressure testing and it surpassed the rating in the watch. You will not have any issues.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Peternincompoop1




----------



## Fridaysniper

So I did finally pull the trigger and get an OVM. Fantastic value for money. In all honesty I wear it more than any other timepiece I own. The Rolex is now strictly a weekend watch and my Omega is just for special occasions.

Beautiful watch. Love the movement and the second hand is gorgeous.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David SquaGly

Fridaysniper said:


> So I did finally pull the trigger and get an OVM. Fantastic value for money. In all honesty I wear it more than any other timepiece I own. The Rolex is now strictly a weekend watch and my Omega is just for special occasions.
> 
> Beautiful watch. Love the movement and the second hand is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep. Got mine today from Gnomon watches. Beautiful bit of kit... Put a Watch Gecko Horween Kaizen strap on it and I love it!!!









Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnAndrew1

t said:


> View attachment 12508033


This is one of the photos that convinced me to go with the 2.5 over the new black version. This looks fantastic.

Mine is currently stuck in NYC either in customs or getting dug out of the latest snowstorm. Hopefully I'll get it Monday or Tuesday. Pics upon arrival.


----------



## redhed18

housman said:


> I swapped the stock bracelet on my OVM for an after-market Oyster with straight end links because although I like the Steinhart bracelet, I wanted the taper. (...)


Nice Mark! 
Any chance you could take a top down shot of the watch on that bracelet?

Where did you source yours?
I found these 20mm -> 18mm Super Oysters at Strapcode with various mechanisms.

https://www.strapcode.com/store/20m...let-straight-brushed-p-4924.html#.WlgYjiMZPLg
https://www.strapcode.com/store/20m...-double-lock-brushed-p-4928.html#.WlgYciMZPLg
https://www.strapcode.com/store/20m...tchet-buckle-brushed-p-4926.html#.WlgYYyMZPLg


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## 33fountain

I love the watch. I was thinking on buying the vintage military.


----------



## JohnAndrew1

Really happy that I went with the 2.5 gray! Not really a bracelet guy so here it is with a gecko tan strap.


----------



## kingcarlos

hows the difficulty changing the strap?


----------



## myn5054

OVM the 1.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

kingcarlos said:


> hows the difficulty changing the strap?


From what I've hard, it's hit or miss. My OVR took me sometimes 15 minutes to get the bracelet back on. My OVM was fine. Either way they share the same cases and bracelets


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude

OVM mkIII on Uncle Seiko Tropic









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

